# 24H Duisburg 2009



## Dumens100 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Biker
ab heute kann man sich ja wieder für das Event 24H Duisburg vom 08.08-09.08.2009
wir (Osterfeld-Biker.de) sind wieder angemeldet und können es kaum abwarten .
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker
> ab heute kann man sich ja wieder für das Event 24H Duisburg vom 08.08-09.08.2009
> wir (Osterfeld-Biker.de) sind wieder angemeldet und können es kaum abwarten .
> Gruß
> Andreas





Jup, ich habe meine 4er Mixed Truppe auch schon angemeldet *freu

Nur mit dem Teamnamen, da wird noch neu "gestaltet", aber in der Kürze der Zeit musste ja einer her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (15. Oktober 2008)

Lollek & Bollek sind auch wieder dabei (2er M)


----------



## Felixxx (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Einzelstarterplätze waren gestern schon weg, bei den 2er Teams gab's heute Mittag noch 'ne Hand voll - und wieder einen weniger 

Starte 2009 im 2er Mixed (777 Racing), Felixxx


----------



## Dumens100 (16. Oktober 2008)

es sieht in allen Disziplinen schon ziemlich mou aus und das nach zwei Tagen


----------



## Aitschie (16. Oktober 2008)

soll ja auch noch andere interessante 24h-Rennen geben...


----------



## Felixxx (17. Oktober 2008)

Sicher gibt es auch gute andere 24h Rennen - nur sind die dann nicht in Duisburg 

Die Anmeldelisten zeigen halt den Kultstatus, den das Rennen im Landschaftpark Nord besitzt. Und das wiederum liegt auch am Veranstalter (richtig fettes Lob - dafür gibt's leider kein adäquates Smiley).

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## Olligator (17. Oktober 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Die Einzelstarterplätze waren gestern schon weg, bei den 2er Teams gab's heute Mittag noch 'ne Hand voll - und wieder einen weniger
> 
> Starte 2009 im 2er Mixed (777 Racing), Felixxx



@ felixxx,

ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen . Ich bin 2009 nicht dabei ....

Grüße Olligator


----------



## Highlander1972 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mountenbike Express.

8ter Team ist angemeldet.
Selbe aufstellung wie 2008  

Nun arbeiten wir drann, unter die ersten 10 zu kommen  

Hat uns ALLEN riesen Spaß gemacht...

See you 2009


----------



## Hoppser (17. Oktober 2008)

jeep,

...alles angemeldet. *grins
Bin ebenfalls wieder am Start. Diesmal im 2er, mit neuem Teamkollegen.
Es ist einfach das Megabike-Event.


Euch bis dahin eine gute Zeit.

Ciao


----------



## exto (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich find's (Kultstatus hin oder her) ein bisschen schade, dass es schon um die Startplätze ein richtiges Rennen gibt.

Meinen Traum vom Einzelstartplatz konnte ich nur wahr machen, weil ich Zeit und Gelegenheit hatte, am Starttag der Anmeldung während meiner Arbeitszeit einen Internetzugang zu nutzen. Starten da jetzt nur Verwaltungsangestellte, Sozialpädagogen und MTBvD-Mitglieder?

Letzteres scheint ein zumindest vielversprechender Weg in die Startlisten zu sein.Der MTBvD hat sage und schreibe 104!!!! Startplätze geblockt! Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, haben die letztes Jahr 32 Starter in's Ziel gebracht. Das nenne ich mal ne gesunde Zuwachserwartung.

Leider bedeutet das für viele Biker, die ihren Sport ohne "Vereinsklüngel" betreiben wollen, dass sie am 8./9. August zu Hause bleiben können 

Ich find's ne blöde Entwicklung, wenn alles, was sich als wirklich gut rausstellt, eher früher als später von irgendwelchen Interessengruppen okkupiert wird. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Veranstalter darüber nachdenken, ob's richtig ist, dass man nicht genutzte Startplätze "kostenlos" verfallen lassen kann. "Anmelden = Zahlen" wäre schon mal ein Schritt in die (meiner Meinung nach) richtige Richtung...

So, nachdem ich mich jetzt genug drüber geärgert hab, freue ich mich wie Bolle auf das Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

genauso ist es ... Anmelden und Zahlen - der MTBvD hat - wie alle auch - seine Teams gemeldet (das können und wollen wir nicht unterbinden) - und wird - sobald die jeweilige Kategorie ausgebucht ist - aufgefordert die Startgebühr zu entrichten (ebenfalls wie alle anderen). Ist das nicht der Fall werde die Plätze - ohne vorherige Ankündigung- an die Teilnehmer auf der Warteliste vergeben. Zu 2008: Alle im letzten Jahr gebuchten Plätze des MTBvD wurde auch ausgenutzt; kein Einziger ist dabei verfallen. Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen, dass dies in unserem Interesse ist.

Das ist m.M. eine korrekte Vorgehensweise.

Gruß






exto schrieb:


> Ich find's (Kultstatus hin oder her) ein bisschen schade, dass es schon um die Startplätze ein richtiges Rennen gibt.
> 
> Meinen Traum vom Einzelstartplatz konnte ich nur wahr machen, weil ich Zeit und Gelegenheit hatte, am Starttag der Anmeldung während meiner Arbeitszeit einen Internetzugang zu nutzen. Starten da jetzt nur Verwaltungsangestellte, Sozialpädagogen und MTBvD-Mitglieder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoppser (18. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genauso ist es ... Anmelden und Zahlen - der MTBvD hat - wie alle auch - seine Teams gemeldet (das können und wollen wir nicht unterbinden) - und wird - sobald die jeweilige Kategorie ausgebucht ist - aufgefordert die Startgebühr zu entrichten (ebenfalls wie alle anderen). Ist das nicht der Fall werde die Plätze - ohne vorherige Ankündigung- an die Teilnehmer auf der Warteliste vergeben. Zu 2008: Alle im letzten Jahr gebuchten Plätze des MTBvD wurde auch ausgenutzt; kein Einziger ist dabei verfallen. Du kannst Dir sicher vorstellen, dass dies in unserem Interesse ist.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

das sehe ich ebenso

Das sind nun einmal die logischen Folgen (wohl auch größten Teils v. den Aktiven gewünscht), welche mit steigendem Interesse & entsprechender Popularität einhergehen.



Als dann, Freude pur auf´s Race und dem wirklich tollen Job von Stephan und seiner Crew, Danke!!! 

Ciao


----------



## Toblerone (19. Oktober 2008)

Team Certuss (4er) ist auch wieder dabei.
Und nach dem Streckengerangel 2008 hoffe ich auf die selbe Strecke.


----------



## der-udo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Freunde der fetten Trails,

sucht da ein Team vielleicht noch enen 'Achten'?
Würde, genau wie dieses Jahr, gerne an dem Event in 2009 teilnehmen, nur scheint unser Team zu schwächeln und ich bekomme keinen 8er, geschweige denn einen 4er zusammen :-(

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr noch 'einen Udo' brauchen könntet.
Rundenzeiten in 2008, etwa 17-20min.

Schicken Gruß
[email protected]

P.S. Rundenzeiten sind mir persönlich nicht wichtig. Spass steht im Vordergrund. Werde mich dem Teamziel anpassen und meinen Teil übernehmen. Gerne auch mit Platzierungsanspruch. Was auch immer. Mein Motto: "Sei dabei, fühl dich frei!"


----------



## J.V. (19. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich find's (Kultstatus hin oder her) ein bisschen schade, dass es schon um die Startplätze ein richtiges Rennen gibt.
> 
> Meinen Traum vom Einzelstartplatz konnte ich nur wahr machen, weil ich Zeit und Gelegenheit hatte, am Starttag der Anmeldung während meiner Arbeitszeit einen Internetzugang zu nutzen. Starten da jetzt nur Verwaltungsangestellte, Sozialpädagogen und MTBvD-Mitglieder?
> 
> ...




Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen,

leider werde ich seit Beginn der Veranstaltung das erste Mal nicht am Start sein. 
Durch meine Montagetätigkeit ist es mir leider nicht möglich, morgens um 9.00 Uhr einen Internetanschluss aufzutreiben um mich anzumelden.
Klar sind 60 Startplätze nicht die Welt und eben schnell weg. Ganz nebenbei habe ich nicht die Lust bereits bei der Anmeldung um einen Startplatz zu kämpfen. Was mich nur ärgert, dass ich nicht einmal die Möglichkeit hatte, mich anzumelden. 
Trotzdem wünsche ich allen Einzelstartern und auch allen anderen viel Spass, gutes Wetter und haltet durch.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## skyder (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jörg,

das tut mir leid - aber wie soll es den anders gehen? Ich habe die Uhrzeit bewußt auf 09.00 Uhr gesetzt, damit sich nicht alle nachts die Zeit um die Ohren schlagen (wie bei anderen Events...)müssen. Und obwohl die Einzelplätze schon nach vier Stunden weg waren - konnte man sich ja alternativ auf die Warteliste setzen lassen - bis am Abend waren hier gerade mal 4 Personen drauf - inzwischen sind es 15!. Zur Info: Im letzten Jahr haben wir fast alle auf der Warteliste auch bedienen können. 
Warum "nur" 60 Einzelstartplätze? Ganz einfach- Weil max nur 400 Personen auf der Strecke sein können, davon 60 Einzelstarter (was ein sicher guter Schnitt ist), die möglichst an der Strecke auch noch postiert sein sollten - mehr geht einfach nicht.

Gruß

skyder







J.V. schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen,
> 
> leider werde ich seit Beginn der Veranstaltung das erste Mal nicht am Start sein.
> Durch meine Montagetätigkeit ist es mir leider nicht möglich, morgens um 9.00 Uhr einen Internetanschluss aufzutreiben um mich anzumelden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2008)

Dass volle Starterfelder im Interesse des Veranstalters liegen sollte niemand ernsthaft bestreiten wollen.
Ich möchte meinen Einwand auch nicht als Kritik am Veranstalter oder gar der Veranstaltung verstanden wissen. 
Was mich ärgert ist diese "Raffmentalität", oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag. Erst mal melden, dann in Ruhe überlegen ob man auch startet, bzw. passende Teams zusammen bekommt. Wer schon zahlen müsste, um es überhaupt in die Startliste zu schaffen, wär da vielleicht nicht so freizügig.
In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich schon mal interessieren, wieviele derer, die am ersten Tag gemeldet haben, dann auch wirklich an der Startlinie stehen. 

Ach, egal! Wahrscheinlich spielt mir hier wieder nur meine Abneigung gegenüber Vereinen, Verbänden, Verwasauchimmer nen Streich. Zehn Viererteams hintereinander von der gleichen Truppe in der Startliste verursachen in diesem Zusammenhang eben Unbehagen bei mir...


----------



## M::::: (20. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ach, egal! Wahrscheinlich spielt mir hier wieder nur meine Abneigung gegenüber Vereinen, Verbänden, Verwasauchimmer nen Streich. Zehn Viererteams hintereinander von der gleichen Truppe in der Startliste verursachen in diesem Zusammenhang eben Unbehagen bei mir...




So wird s wohl sein. Ein Hoch auf die Selbsterkenntnis 

Nur mal so am Rande : wenn Du nicht gerade nur professionell organsierte Rennen besuchst (wie z.B. von Skyder ) ,bist Du übrigens drauf angewiesen,das die Dir unsympathische Vereine,Verbände etc. das Rennen organisieren.
Und auch der gute Skyder dürfte auf Vereine/Vereiningungen, bei der Durchführung angewiesen sein (Rote Kreuz,Freiwillige Feuerwehr etc. ).


Gruß M


----------



## KILROY (20. Oktober 2008)

Servus, 
ich bin seit 2006 dabei und wundere mich nicht, dass die Listen jedes Jahr schneller voll sind. Bester Beweis für eine in der Breite gut ankommende Veranstaltung.
Ich freu' mich auf jeden Fall auf den nächsten Durchgang, mögen die Wettergötter uns diesmal vor der Moorpackung bewahren


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach, egal! Wahrscheinlich spielt mir hier wieder nur meine Abneigung gegenÃ¼ber Vereinen, VerbÃ¤nden, Verwasauchimmer nen Streich. Zehn Viererteams hintereinander von der gleichen Truppe in der Startliste verursachen in diesem Zusammenhang eben Unbehagen bei mir...



Mal ein kurzes Statement von mir dazu:

Beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg 2008 wurden 34 FahrerInnen im eigenen Teamcamp (400 mÂ²) mit mehr als 20 Betreuern (Orga-KrÃ¤fte, KÃ¶che, Masseure, Bikemechanikern, SanitÃ¤tern und Security) versorgt. AuÃer ihrem Bike und persÃ¶nlichen Sachen brauchten die FahrerInnen nichts mitzubringen und konnten sich so ausschlieÃlich auf ihr Rennen konzentrieren. Dabei entstanden pro FahrerIn 80 â¬ Kosten (SIXT-Transporter, Zelte, Ausstattung, Essen und GetrÃ¤nke sowie sonstige kosten) ohne BerÃ¼cksichtigung der vielen Stunden ehrenamtlicher Arbeit seit Oktober 2007, die fÃ¼r die Planung, Vorbereitung und DurchfÃ¼hrung von vielen erbracht wurden. Diese Kosten wurden vom MTBvD Racing bzw. MTBvD Ã¼bernommen. 

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren gerade Ã¼ber 60 Mitglieder des MTBvD auch beitragsfreie Mitglieder des MTBvD Racing (Der Rennsportverein des MTBvD). Das entspricht also bezogen auf das 24h Rennen in Duisburg 2008 einer 50% Quote.

Zwischenzeitlich ist der MTBvD Racing erheblich gewachsen.

Keine andere Vereinigung in Deutschland fÃ¶rdert und unterstÃ¼tzt derzeit Mountainbiker so wie dies der MTBvD macht.

Unser Credo ist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ob Handicap, Kinder- und JugendfÃ¶rderung (Stichwort A-Team), Frauen und das einzigartige Pilotprojekt im Bergischen Land (NRW), welches im Rahmen des Konzeptes "Angebote statt Verbote!" entwickelt wird.

Vielleicht sollte sich der Einzelne, der sein Missfallen Ã¼ber einen vollkommen normalen Buchungsvorgang Ã¤uÃert, ein bisschen mehr mit dem MTBvD und seinen Angeboten und FÃ¶rderungen fÃ¼r Mountainbiker beschÃ¤ftigen.

Hier bietet sich der MTBvD-Infoflyer als erster Schritt an:

http://www.presse.mtbvd.de/uploads/pdf/MTBvD-Info.pdf (2,7 MB)

FÃ¼r Fragen stehe ich Ã¼ber die bekannten KommunikationskanÃ¤le gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung.

VG Martin


----------



## tvaellen (20. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Statement von mir dazu:
> 
> Beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg 2008 wurden 34 FahrerInnen  ....
> 
> ...




... quod erat expectandum. 
Erst mal alle Startplätze belegen und danach schauen wir, wie wir sie belegen. Notfalls muss man eben Mitglied werden...

@skyder
Am besten benennt ihr die Veranstaltung gleich um in "Vereinsmeisterschaft des MTBvsD mit Gästen". Liegt ja offenbar in eurem Interesse.

Andererseits: wer will schon freiwillig nach Duisburg ?


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ... quod erat expectandum.
> Erst mal alle Startplätze belegen und danach schauen wir, wie wir sie belegen. *Notfalls muss man eben Mitglied werden...*



Notfall? Müssen? 
Kommt wohl auf den Standpunkt an. 



> @skyder
> Am besten benennt ihr die Veranstaltung gleich um in "*Vereinsmeisterschaft des MTBvsD mit Gästen*". Liegt ja offenbar in eurem Interesse.



Ein bisschen übertriebene Darstellung bei gerade mal 6% Belegungsquote von der Gesamtstarteranzahl.

Irgendwie liegt das noch was Anderes in der Luft.
Nicht, dass das Neid ist ???



> Andererseits: wer will schon freiwillig nach Duisburg ?



Naja, rund 1.600 StarterInnen Jahr für Jahr können nicht irren. Ich schätze mal locker eine 'Wiederholungstäterquote' von über 80% und eine Buchungszeit von wenigen Tagen/Wochen je nach Kategorie. Wenn das nicht für die für die Qualität des Veranstalters und der Veranstaltung spricht, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.

Freuen wir uns einfach auf eines der schönsten 24h-Rennen in Deutschland. Und die, die diesmal nicht dabei sind, geben einfach beim nächsten Mal ein bisschen Gas, buchen ggf. über einen Freund oder einfach über den MTBvD.


----------



## kerthor (20. Oktober 2008)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen den MTBvD?
Die Jungs leisten wirklich gute Arbeit!


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2008)

kerthor schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen den MTBvD?
> Die Jungs leisten wirklich gute Arbeit!



Bitte nicht die 'Mädels' vergessen. 
Nur 2/3 der Mitglieder sind 'Jungs', die Tendenz zu Gunsten der 'Mädels' steigt.


----------



## maxihb (20. Oktober 2008)

Im IBC mag man den *bösen* MTBVD halt nicht so gerne


----------



## mrwade (20. Oktober 2008)

Das Team LUNA FREIZEITMOBILE ist in der 4 er Kategorie Herren auch wieder dabei.
Zum dritten mal in Folge mit gleicher Besetzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Statement von mir dazu:




Ok. Ein kleines, sehr bescheidenes Statement, so völlig frei von Eigenwerbung muss wohl gestattet sein 



juchhu schrieb:


> Beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg 2008 wurden 34 FahrerInnen im eigenen Teamcamp (400 m²) mit mehr als 20 Betreuern (Orga-Kräfte, Köche, Masseure, Bikemechanikern, Sanitätern und Security) versorgt. Außer ihrem Bike und persönlichen Sachen brauchten die FahrerInnen nichts mitzubringen und konnten sich so ausschließlich auf ihr Rennen konzentrieren...



Da fängt für mich der Punkt an, wo's mich stark an "Ballermann all inclusive" erinnert: Nix denken, nix planen, nix können müssen. *Nur* Fahrrad fahren. Na ja, auch da muss ich mich wieder in Selbsterkenntnis üben: Is halt nix für mich. Planung, Organisation usw. gehören für mich untrennbar dazu. Muss ja nicht jeder so sehen.


*Hier folgt der Werbeblock:*



juchhu schrieb:


> Keine andere Vereinigung in Deutschland fördert und unterstützt derzeit Mountainbiker so wie dies der MTBvD macht.
> 
> Unser Credo ist:
> 
> Blablabla...





juchhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich der Einzelne, der sein Missfallen über einen vollkommen normalen Buchungsvorgang äußert, ein bisschen mehr mit dem MTBvD und seinen Angeboten und Förderungen für Mountainbiker beschäftigen.



Das nenne ich mal Selbstbewusstsein: Wer sich kritisch äußert, hat sich offensichtlich nicht genug informiert. Sei versichert: "Der Einzelne" hat sich mit dem Angebot des MTBvD vertraut gemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass er sich in der Art, wie er seinen Sport betreibt, dort nicht wiederfindet. Soll's geben! Da helfen dann auch keine Flyer. Dadurch, dass man etwas gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt, wird's noch nicht besser.

Noch mal, quasi zum Mitschreiben: Ich hab hier nicht den MTBvD als solchen, noch seine Mitglieder und erst recht nicht die Veranstalter dieses erstklassigen Events kritisieren wollen, sondern lediglich *einen* Aspekt der Meldeprozedur! Also bitte nicht durch phantasievolle Formulierungen einen anderen Eindruck erwecken. Das find' ich unhöflich...


----------



## skyder (20. Oktober 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> ... quod erat expectandum.
> Erst mal alle Startplätze belegen und danach schauen wir, wie wir sie belegen. Notfalls muss man eben Mitglied werden...
> 
> @skyder
> ...




Soll ich mich jetzt über solch Quatsch ärgern? Nein, in meinem Alter muss man nicht mehr alles kommentieren... Oder doch? Vielleicht können die Jungs die uns die Anmeldung programmieren in Zukunft mit Fingerabdrücken - oder Augapfelscannen (alle James Bond) gleich während der Anmeldung festlegen - wer eine Meldung (und wie viele) abgeben darf oder nicht...(MTBvD, DIMB bzw. IBC, SPD, CDU, GRÜNE, LINKE, HOMO oder HETRO...)

Wir arbeiten dran...


----------



## skyder (20. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ok. Ein kleines, sehr bescheidenes Statement, so völlig frei von Eigenwerbung muss wohl gestattet sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das unterstelle ich Dir auch zu keiner Zeit - ich möchte nur erklären - warum es so ist - wie es ist...


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Das unterstelle ich Dir auch zu keiner Zeit - ich möchte nur erklären - warum es so ist - wie es ist...



Dann freuen wir uns doch einfach auf den August!

Weh tun wird's dann schon noch genug . Wenn auch ein, zwei Etagen weiter unten...

Was übrigens die Wetterwünsche von weiter oben angeht: Auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache, hätte ich zwischendurch schon gern mal die ein oder andere Dusche. Hier in Norddeutschland sind wir schnell mal verwirrt, wenn wir unterwegs nicht nass werden.


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Soll ich mich jetzt über solch Quatsch ärgern? Nein, in meinem Alter muss man nicht mehr alles kommentieren... Oder doch? *Vielleicht können die Jungs die uns die Anmeldung programmieren in Zukunft mit Fingerabdrücken - oder Augapfelscannen (alle James Bond) gleich während der Anmeldung festlegen - wer eine Meldung (und wie viele) abgeben darf oder nicht...*(MTBvD, DIMB bzw. IBC, SPD, CDU, GRÜNE, LINKE, HOMO oder HETRO...)
> 
> Wir arbeiten dran...



Das ist mal ein Wort.

Früher oder später läuft alles auf die Ausgabe von Optionsscheinen mit anschließender Verlosung hinaus.

In diesem Sinne. Wir sehen uns spätestens beim Rennen.


----------



## Pif (20. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Da fängt für mich der Punkt an, wo's mich stark an "Ballermann all inclusive" erinnert: Nix denken, nix planen, nix können müssen. *Nur* Fahrrad fahren. Na ja, auch da muss ich mich wieder in Selbsterkenntnis üben: Is halt nix für mich. Planung, Organisation usw. gehören für mich untrennbar dazu. Muss ja nicht jeder so sehen.



Tjo, gibt ja Leute die das 24h Rennen als Rennsportveranstaltung sehen und nicht als Grillfest. Für die ist eine Betreuung nunmal sehr wichtig, damit man sich auf das wesenltiche (das Rennen!) fokussieren kann.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich sage einfach, solange nach dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Listen voll sind, alle Startplätze auch direkt bezahlt werden und da keine "Klassen-Unterschiede" gemacht werden......solls halt so sein. 

Und welche Organisation nu wie für die einzelnen Starter sorgt, organisiert oder was weiss ich, ist mir relativ egal. Wenn die die Asche dafür haben, für diese Angelegeneheit Leute zu rekrutieren, oder genug "ehrenamtliche", so spricht das für mich eher für nen "Verband".

Ich hatte mir allerdings auch den Wecker auf 0:00 die Nacht gestellt, um direkt zu melden


----------



## M::::: (20. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Ich habe *die Uhrzeit bewußt auf 09.00 *Uhr gesetzt, damit sich nicht alle nachts die Zeit um die Ohren schlagen (wie bei anderen Events...)müssen. .
> Gruß
> 
> skyder






apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir allerdings auch den Wecker auf 0:00 die Nacht gestellt, um direkt zu melden



Dann hast Du ja lange Zeit gehabt, Dir über Deinen Teamnamen Gedanken zu machen


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Tjo, gibt ja Leute die das 24h Rennen als Rennsportveranstaltung sehen und nicht als Grillfest. Für die ist eine Betreuung nunmal sehr wichtig, damit man sich auf das wesenltiche (das Rennen!) fokussieren kann.





mehr fällt mir zu deinem  kommentar einfach nicht ein

warum fahrt ihr nicht wirklich , wie exto schon gefordert , 
euer eigenes 24 h duisburgrennen mtbvd plus friends ? 
dann könnt ihr euch auf das wesentliche konzentrieren. 
nämlich den jedermann-charakter dieses rennens zu zerstören. 

und um sich auf das rennen vorzubereiten, gehört sehr wohl auch die planung / organisation im vorfeld dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Dann hast Du ja lange Zeit gehabt, Dir über Deinen Teamnamen Gedanken zu machen



Nee, der wurd ja nachgemeldet 

So wie auch jetzt erst der 4. Fahrer feststeht


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie exto schon gefordert ,



Ich war's nicht... Ich hab hier nix zu fordern...

Ich meke schon, diese "Diskussionen" tun mir nicht gut, weil sie mein Hirn umnebeln.

Ich hab mich eben bei dem Gedanken erwischt, mich wirklich auf das "Wesentliche" zu beschränken:

Solostart mit Singlespeeder ohne Federung, Verpflegung nur am Stand gegenüber der Wechselzone, Blut, Schweiß und Tränen selbst abwischen...

Das wäre zumindest das, was ich unter dem "Wesentlichen" verstehen würde.


----------



## Öli__ (20. Oktober 2008)

Weil ein Verein 6% der Startplätze Belegt hat wird sich hier so was von aufgeregt?!?

Ihr habt Probleme


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich war's nicht... Ich hab hier nix zu fordern...



sorry, revidiere meine aussage. 

geschrieben hatte es tvaellen in post no. 22


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Oktober 2008)

Ach Leute, 

Ich bin zwar auch vom MTBvD, aber bitte lasst uns dieses Event nicht kaputtreden! Was bringt es denn sich hier die Köpfe einzuschlagen? 

Sicherlich ist die Starterzahl des MTBvD im Vergleich zu anderen Teams sehr hoch, aber in Chemnitz beim 24h Rennen im letzten Jahr war das Team Steinbikes auch sehr stark vertreten und keiner hat sich aufgeregt. Warum auch ? Die Anmeldung starte für alle potenziellen Teilnehmer zur gleichen Zeit und der Termin war schon lange davor bekannt.

Wenn die einen lieber in einem großen Team an den Start gehen und sich um nichts vor Ort kümmern wollen, warum nicht. Wenn Leute die Organisation und eine intensive Vorbereitung als Teil des Spaßes sehen (und das sollte es meiner Meinung nach auch sein solange IHR nicht Eurer Geld damit verdient), dann sollen Sie das doch auch.

Ich kann den ganzen Stress hier zwar verstehen, aber was bringt es denn sich hier darüber zu streiten, außer das es in einem Forum immer sehr einfach ist Beleidigungen auszusprechen und etwas persönlich zu nehmen? 

Ich für meinen Teil fand es sehr angenehm und interessant als Teil eines großen deutschlandweit verteilten Teams, einmal die Leute zu den Namen aus den Beträgen im Forum und den Berichten zu treffen. Diese Aussage beziehe ich nicht nur auf das letzte Jahr beim MTBvD, sondern auch auf die Jahre davor beim IBC (beides waren schöne Erfahrungen)!


----------



## chris29 (20. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt sorgen  das ist doch bei anderen events genauso, vattenfall cyclassics, trans alp usw. da muss man eben schnell sein. ich hab dur zufall einen startplatz ergattert, weil die leute von skyder mir ne mail geschickt haben und die hatte ich 10 nach 9 gelesen. das mit dem bezahlen kann ich bestätigen, spätestens im januar kommt ne mail das man das nenngeld überweisen muß oder der startplatz verfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (20. Oktober 2008)

Montag 20.10.2008 21 Uhr
nur noch vier Viererteam Startplätze frei würde sagen bald ausgebucht


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ach Leute,
> 
> ...aber bitte lasst uns dieses Event nicht kaputtreden!



Dem schließe ich mich mal an. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, so'n Sturm im Wasserglas auszulösen.

Sorry!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Oktober 2008)

Von mir aus könnt ihr euch Duisburg, alle an den Hut stecken. Ich würde so gerne wieder in den Fernsehgarten.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Oktober 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnt ihr euch Duisburg, alle an den Hut stecken.



So plötzlich?


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Oktober 2008)

so nun nur noch 8er Team möglich


----------



## KILROY (21. Oktober 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> so nun nur noch 8er Team möglich



unglaublich, oder ?
Vielleicht sollte Skyder schonmal das Anmeldefenster für 2010 freigeben.
Ich wüsste jemanden, der sich dann anmelden würde


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (21. Oktober 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnt ihr euch Duisburg, alle an den Hut stecken. Ich würde so gerne wieder in den Fernsehgarten.



RRRRRRISCHDISCH, so sieht's ma aus !

ZDF - Fernsehgarten ? direkt wieder !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So plötzlich?



Na ja was soll ich dazu noch sagen..  Dieses Rennen war für mich die letzten 3 Jahre immer eine Hassliebe. 
Das Chaos in den Fahrerlagern bei der anreise, Sowie die statistische Toilettendichte von 700 Mann pro Schüssel, empfand ich als sehr gruselig.
Was diesmal sehr schön zu sehen war, ist das abgesehen von den Profis und Ambitionierten Fahrern jeder Depp der irgent eine blumige interpretation eines MTB`S  besitzt  dort seine mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Runden dreht. Da braucht man sich natürlich nicht wundern wenn diverse Leute aus genannten Personenkreis mal auf die idee kommen auf den begitterten Catwalk vor der Treppe einen das Bike tragend entgegen zu kommen und den lenker vor dem Arm hauen..e.t.z.
Klar kann das einen überall anders auch passieren, allerdings scheinen sich unfähige Idioten mit 3 Stunden MTB Fahrerfahrung verstärkt auf Duisburg zu konzentrieren.
Ich übe keine Kritik am Rennen oder Veranstalter, sondern tragemeine Persönlichen gründe vor warum ich nicht traurig bin ohne Startplatz dazustehen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn Skyder das ding in Mainz nochmal durchziehen kann. Ich empfand es 2008 als nicht überlaufenes und sehr schönes "Rennen" 
Klar ist der Landschaftspark in der Nacht mit nichts zu vergleichen, aber mann klan ja nicht alles haben.

Wie Ich kai schon sagte wenn an dem We kein Rennen ansteht komme ich gerne als Betreuer mit, geniese die Stimmung, und belustige mich an den Schauspiel der Fabelhaften Wesen in der Wechselzone.  

Lg Chris


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ok. Ein kleines, sehr bescheidenes Statement, so völlig frei von Eigenwerbung muss wohl gestattet sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Köstlich, das beste was ich hier seit mindestens 5 Jahren gelesen habe. Besonders die Assiazion zum
"Ballermann all inclusive" Effekt martert mein Bauchfleisch..   

Nichts gegen dem MTBvD, aber bei dem an den Tag gelegten Selbstbewustsein, wird dieser berechtigte Einwand sicher an ihm abperlen wie an Teflon  (Ja ich habe es mal mit meinen beschränkten kommunikativen fähigkeiten versucht)


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wie Ich kai schon sagte wenn an dem We kein Rennen ansteht komme ich gerne als Betreuer mit, geniese die Stimmung, und belustige mich an den Schauspiel der Fabelhaften Gestalten in der Wechselzone.
> 
> Lg Chris




Betreuer für welches Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Oktober 2008)

Morgen, na welches Team wird das wohl sein?  Warscheinlich das Team in dem der Junior mitfährt. 

Kleiner Tipp: Soll wohl ein 4 er mixed team sein..

Lg Chris


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Morgen, na welches Team wird das wohl sein?  Warscheinlich das Team in dem der Junior mitfährt.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Soll wohl ein 4 er mixed team sein..
> 
> Lg Chris



Das wäre mir allerdings neu! Denn das das Team steht inkl. Betreuer schon! Da dürfte ggf. ein Kommunikationsproblem vorliegen.

Das 4er Mixed Team steht ja schon, entgegen einiger Nachfragen bei einzelnen Team-Mitgliedern, seit kurz nach Duisburg fest


----------



## ThK (22. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Thema und Diskussionen *gg*


----------



## bikechris38 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss auch mal mein Senf dazu abgeben.
Dank der anhaltenden Steigerung in unserem Sport wird der Run auf Veranstaltungen immer größer werden. Das organisierte Vereine da besser stehen als der Einzelne ist logisch. Wo hätte da sonst der Verein einen Sinn? Komisch finde ich das diese Diskussionen bei einer Transalp völlig fehlen. Da wird es einfach hingenommen, das ALLE Plätze in wenigen Minuten weg sind. Es ist doch egal wann der Run auf die Startplätze frei gegeben wird. Würden diese, zum nächsten Rennen 2010, um 17 Uhr starten fühlen sich dann die Leute die gerade dann Spätsachicht haben benachteiligt? 

Ähm Metzkergiga4u, kann das sein das Du beleidigt bist, kein Stratplatz bekommen zu haben????? Macht so den Eindruck!



> ...jeder Depp der irgent eine blumige interpretation eines MTB`S besitzt dort seine mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Runden dreht....


Währe ich jetzt ein Kleinkarirter würde ich mich über den Depp aufregen! 

Ich freue mich wahrnsinnig auf das Event in 2009!


----------



## Olligator (22. Oktober 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> allerdings scheinen sich unfähige Idioten mit 3 Stunden MTB Fahrerfahrung verstärkt auf Duisburg zu konzentrieren.
> Ich übe keine Kritik am Rennen oder Veranstalter, sondern tragemeine Persönlichen gründe vor warum ich nicht traurig bin ohne Startplatz dazustehen.
> Lg Chris



Hi,
das sehe ich genauso. Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch nicht mehr mit dabei. 

Ich war die letzten 5 Jahre dabei, aber das Rennen hat sich meiner Meinung nach nicht in die richtige Richtung entwickelt.
Mir hat die "Wechel-Lauf-zone" 2008 überhaupt nicht gepasst, die Rückkehr zum Massenstart dagegen war ein sehr positiver Schritt. 
Viele Teilnehmer waren mit der sehr einfachen Strecke (Stichwort: Treppe) überfordert, die Abfahrt im Regen zu sperren fand ich übertrieben. Man muss nicht alles mit "Racing Ralphs" fahren können, wer auf schlechtes Wetter und entsprechende Reifen gesetzt hatte wurde nicht belohnt. Ich erwarte von einer solchen Veranstaltung eine deutlichere Betonung auf "MTB-Rennen". 

Ich wünsche allen die 2009 dabei sind eine gelungene Veranstaltung, vielleicht bin ich 2010 auch wieder dabei. 

Und Skyder, das ist keine Kritik an eurer tollen Arbeit. Die Veranstaltung hatte viele viele sehr positive Aspekte und über die Dinge die man noch optimieren könnte, kann man mit euch sicher reden. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge wart ihr in der Vergangenheit ja immer zu haben.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Oktober 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Ähm Metzkergiga4u, kann das sein das Du beleidigt bist, kein Stratplatz bekommen zu haben????? Macht so den Eindruck!



Nein da ich keinerlei anspruch auf einen Startplatz habe, und mir dem auch keiner zugesichert hat weiß ich nicht warum ich beleidigt sein sollte.
Gleichgültig wäre wohl der richtige Begriff..


> Währe ich jetzt ein Kleinkarirter würde ich mich über den Depp aufregen!


Ok ich enbtschuldige mich hiermit, "Depp" war zu hart und allgemein.
Die Formulierung: "Eine Schande für dem Bikesport und Trikot" trifft es besser..


----------



## chris29 (22. Oktober 2008)

Olligator schrieb:


> Hi,
> das sehe ich genauso. Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch nicht mehr mit dabei.
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann man aber begründen, spätestens wenn sich jemand von den sogennanten Profis dort aufs Maul legt und an Mensch und Material entstehen Schäden, sind es min. 70 % die dann mit einem Anwalt auf den Veranstalter zukommen und Schadensersatz verlangen. Hab das selber schon erlebt, leider.


----------



## promises (22. Oktober 2008)

chris29 schrieb:


> Das kann man aber begründen, spätestens wenn sich jemand von den sogennanten Profis dort aufs Maul legt und an Mensch und Material entstehen Schäden, sind es min. 70 % die dann mit einem Anwalt auf den Veranstalter zukommen und Schadensersatz verlangen. Hab das selber schon erlebt, leider.



dafür gibt es ja den Zusatz "Der Veranstalter übernimmt keinerlei Haftung bei XXXXXXXX"


----------



## tvaellen (22. Oktober 2008)

Der Zusatz ist aber das Papier nicht wert, auf das er geschrieben ist. Man kann seine Haftung als Veranstalter nicht vertraglich ausschließen, da es eine gesetzliche ist (sog. Verkehrssicherungspflicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (22. Oktober 2008)

gott ist mir schlecht


----------



## bikechris38 (22. Oktober 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Der Zusatz ist aber das Papier nicht wert, auf das er geschrieben ist. Man kann seine Haftung als Veranstalter nicht vertraglich ausschließen, da es eine gesetzliche ist (sog. Verkehrssicherungspflicht).



Und jetzt wir es auch für mich spannend!

Wo kann ich solche Sache am besten nachschlagen?


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Und jetzt wir es auch für mich spannend!
> 
> Wo kann ich solche Sache am besten nachschlagen?



Im BGB! Irgendwo im 800er Bereich der Schadensersatz Geschichten


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Und jetzt wir es auch für mich spannend!
> 
> Wo kann ich solche Sache am besten nachschlagen?




Aber um es eben laienmässig ins Plenum zu zirkeln....der Veranstalter hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, das es keine Unfälle aufgrund von Unterlassung der Sicherungspflichten gibt. Das ist wie Schneeschüppen aufm Gehweg  Und wenn da ne Abfahrt glatt wie hulle wäre und die Gefahr besteht, das aufgrund der Bodenverhältnisse man sich die Gräten bricht, kann der Veranstalter dafür ersatzpflichtig gemacht werden.


----------



## bikechris38 (22. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber um es eben laienmässig ins Plenum zu zirkeln....der Veranstalter hat dafür Sorge zu tragen, das es keine Unfälle aufgrund von Unterlassung der Sicherungspflichten gibt. Das ist wie Schneeschüppen aufm Gehweg  Und wenn da ne Abfahrt glatt wie hulle wäre und die Gefahr besteht, das aufgrund der Bodenverhältnisse man sich die Gräten bricht, kann der Veranstalter dafür ersatzpflichtig gemacht werden.


Das währe dann auch der Grund warum die Madels aufe Olympiade nicht bei Regen gefahren sind. 

Ne jetzt im Ernst, mich interessieren die § dazu und darum schon. Auch aus anderem Grund.


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Das währe dann auch der Grund warum die Madels aufe Olympiade nicht bei Regen gefahren sind.
> 
> Ne jetzt im Ernst, mich interessieren die § dazu und darum schon. Auch aus anderem Grund.



Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht, wo hier die Rede von ist, ist, wenn ich das richitg in Erinnerung habe, nicht mal paragraphenmässig festgetackert. Aber es gibt einige Urteile, die unsere Rechtsprechung zurechtgebastelt haben 

Es geht da in der Hauptsache um vermeidbare und abstellbare Gefahrenquellen, wobei man da ansich nur die voraussehbaren nimmt. Fällt also plötzlich nen Baum um, der vorher noch prima stand, gilt das nicht . Es geht da auch nicht primär darum, alle Gefahrenquellen von vornherein auszumerzen, sondern eher um fahrlässige Unterlassung, einen potentiellen Gefahrenpunkt, wo davon ausgegangen muss, das Gefahr für Leib und Leben sein könnte, einfach außer Acht zu lassen.

Denn man kann wohl auch durchaus um einen offenen Gully drumherumfahren , aber des besteht die Gefahr, das ein Honk genau rein fährt, daher gibts da Zuständigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt Übrigens 4 Arten der Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## Hoppser (23. Oktober 2008)

Wouw... ab jetzt nur noch Warteliste möglich!!!

...so, nu sind alle Startplätze (Anmeldung) vergeben.


Ciao


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht das jetzt erfahrungsgemäß mit der Zahlerei aus? Wird man nun gesondert aufgefordert zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt (Fristen?), oder bläst man die Kohlen am besten direkt raus? 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt erfahrungsgemäß mit der Zahlerei aus? Wird man nun gesondert aufgefordert zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt (Fristen?), oder bläst man die Kohlen am besten direkt raus?
> 
> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Morgen 

Ohne es zu wissen, meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass man Anfang des Jahres von Skyder daran erinnert wird, dass man sich angemeldet hat und doch jetzt bitte bezahlen sollte, wenn man teilnehmen möchte. Der Platz entfällt später ohne weitere Hinweise.
Aber ich kann mich auch vertun 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ohne es zu wissen, meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass man Anfang des Jahres von Skyder daran erinnert wird, dass man sich angemeldet hat und doch jetzt bitte bezahlen sollte, wenn man teilnehmen möchte. Der Platz entfällt später ohne weitere Hinweise.
> Aber ich kann mich auch vertun
> ...



Ich hab die Leuts mal grad nochmal angeschrieben, aber vielleicht ruft Christoph da auch nochma an (der ist ja son Telefon-Freak )

Denn bei mir verzinst sich das Geld ja auch noch fein bis Ende des Jahres, so isses ja nicht 

OT
Fährste morgen denn getz mit Chrissi inner Haard mit?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hab die Leuts mal grad nochmal angeschrieben, aber vielleicht ruft Christoph da auch nochma an (der ist ja son Telefon-Freak )
> 
> Denn bei mir verzinst sich das Geld ja auch noch fein bis Ende des Jahres, so isses ja nicht
> 
> ...


Was ein Typ, oder? Ich kenne da noch einen 



Nein


----------



## Dumens100 (23. Oktober 2008)

wurde bei einen von euch schon die Startgebühr vom Konto abgebucht die bei der Anmeldung den Bankeinzug vereinbart haben?

und an an die möchtegern Profis ich glaube ihr habt auch mal klein angefangen und seid nicht immer perfect auf der Strecke gefahren man lernt doch erst durch die Praxis und wo lernt man die auf der Strecke.
so und und jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder und last uns auf das Event 2009 freuen und dafür trainieren.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2008)

So ist es von Skyder angekündigt:



skyder schrieb:


> Anmelden und Zahlen -
> ...und wird - sobald die jeweilige Kategorie ausgebucht ist - aufgefordert die Startgebühr zu entrichten (ebenfalls wie alle anderen). Ist das nicht der Fall werde die Plätze - ohne vorherige Ankündigung- an die Teilnehmer auf der Warteliste vergeben.



Wenn man das in aller Konsequenz durchzieht, müssten (die Infos aus euren Posts eingerechnet) schon die Ersten aus den Startlisten fliegen, weil es 

a.) Wartelisten gibt,
b.) bisher nicht alle bezahlt haben

...


----------



## M::::: (23. Oktober 2008)




----------



## skyder (23. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht, wo hier die Rede von ist, ist, wenn ich das richitg in Erinnerung habe, nicht mal paragraphenmässig festgetackert. Aber es gibt einige Urteile, die unsere Rechtsprechung zurechtgebastelt haben
> 
> Es geht da in der Hauptsache um vermeidbare und abstellbare Gefahrenquellen, wobei man da ansich nur die voraussehbaren nimmt. Fällt also plötzlich nen Baum um, der vorher noch prima stand, gilt das nicht . Es geht da auch nicht primär darum, alle Gefahrenquellen von vornherein auszumerzen, sondern eher um fahrlässige Unterlassung, einen potentiellen Gefahrenpunkt, wo davon ausgegangen muss, das Gefahr für Leib und Leben sein könnte, einfach außer Acht zu lassen.
> 
> Denn man kann wohl auch durchaus um einen offenen Gully drumherumfahren , aber des besteht die Gefahr, das ein Honk genau rein fährt, daher gibts da Zuständigkeiten



Also ich kann Euch nur raten - schaut Euch ganz genau an, was in den Haftungssausschlussbedingungen steht. Einfach  zu behaupten" das ist das Papier nicht wert... Verkehrssicherungspflicht usw." ist sehr riskant. Bei einem MTB-Event (ich weiß - nicht jeder ist der Meinung dass das 24h Race in Duisburg ein MTB-Event ist...) ist eine "unbefahrbare" nasse Abfahrt noch lange keine Verletzung der Verkehrssicherung - denn hier geht es um einen sportlichen Wettkampf im Gelände; die Strecke ist im Vorfeld besichtigt worden und im Rennen kann man die Veränderungen der Streckenverhältnisse sehr wohl erkennen. Dass wir die Abfahrt 2008 -relativ schnell rausgenommen haben - hatte zwei Gründe: 1. wurden wir sehr schnell von den Teilnehmern informiert, und 2. gab es eine relative einfache Umfahrungsmöglichkeit. In diesem Fall wäre die Treppe in Duisburg permanent eine solche Verletzung...Und man kann sich sicher vorstellen, dass wir "alle Teilnehmer" nicht umsonst nochmals den Empfang der Teilnahmebedingungen A-Z unterschreiben lassen. Das hat juristische Hintergründe und soll kein Schikane sein. Also mein Tipp - Wer mit den Teilnahmebedingungen - und die schließen die Haftungsbedinungen ein - nicht einverstanden ist - der sollte schnell seine Anmeldung zurückziehen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (23. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> So ist es von Skyder angekündigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GENAU SO IST ES!!


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

So, ich habe auch gerade die Antwort bekommen, das die Lastschriften in dieser Woche eingezogen werden, daher werde ich auch heute noch überweisen


----------



## Dumens100 (23. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, ich habe auch gerade die Antwort bekommen, das die Lastschriften in dieser Woche eingezogen werden, daher werde ich auch heute noch überweisen



Hi
woher hast Du die Info bis heute ist leider von meinem Konto noch nichts abgegangen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Hi
> woher hast Du die Info bis heute ist leider von meinem Konto noch nichts abgegangen.
> Gruß
> Andreas



Von Skyder per Mail direkt. Die Lastschriften werden diese Woche noch abgezogen, heute is Donnerstag


----------



## ThK (23. Oktober 2008)

Da will wer unbedingt seine "Kohlen" los werden ;-)


----------



## tvaellen (23. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Also ich kann Euch nur raten - schaut Euch ganz genau an, was in den Haftungssausschlussbedingungen steht. Einfach  zu behaupten" das ist das Papier nicht wert... Verkehrssicherungspflicht usw." ist sehr riskant. Bei einem MTB-Event (ich weiß - nicht jeder ist der Meinung dass das 24h Race in Duisburg ein MTB-Event ist...) ist eine "unbefahrbare" nasse Abfahrt noch lange keine Verletzung der Verkehrssicherung - denn hier geht es um einen sportlichen Wettkampf im Gelände; die Strecke ist im Vorfeld besichtigt worden und im Rennen kann man die Veränderungen der Streckenverhältnisse sehr wohl erkennen. Dass wir die Abfahrt 2008 -relativ schnell rausgenommen haben - hatte zwei Gründe: 1. wurden wir sehr schnell von den Teilnehmern informiert, und 2. gab es eine relative einfache Umfahrungsmöglichkeit. In diesem Fall wäre die Treppe in Duisburg permanent eine solche Verletzung...Und man kann sich sicher vorstellen, dass wir "alle Teilnehmer" nicht umsonst nochmals den Empfang der Teilnahmebedingungen A-Z unterschreiben lassen. Das hat juristische Hintergründe und soll kein Schikane sein. Also mein Tipp - Wer mit den Teilnahmebedingungen - und die schließen die Haftungsbedinungen ein - nicht einverstanden ist - der sollte schnell seine Anmeldung zurückziehen.
> 
> Gruß




Verzeihung, aber ich bin Volljurist und ich weiß
-offenbar im Gegensatz zu dir-
wovon ich schreibe.

Du vermengst mit deiner Antwort die Problemkreise "schuldhafte Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht" und "Haftungsausschluß". Das sind zwei paar Schuhe. 
Der Bundesgerichtshof (oberste Instanz in Zivilsachen) aht schon 1987 entschieden, dass ein Haftungsausschluß in diesem Bereich nichtig ist (BGH NJW 1987, 2671). Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Du kannst das auch nicht dadurch umgehen, dass du dir den Ausschluss unterschreiben lässt oder indem du versuchst, die Anmeldung davon abhängig zu machen, dass der Ausschluß anerkannt wird. Damit fällst du bei jedem Zivilgericht (AG/LG/OLG) in Deutschland auf die Nase. 

Eine ganz andere Frage ist es, ob eine offensichtliche Gefahrenstelle (z.B. sichtbare Treppe) eine Verkehrssicherungspflichtverletzung ist. Das ist sie nämlich nicht. Man muss nur vor nicht erkennbaren Gefahren warnen bzw. diese beiseitigen. Daher musstet ihr die Treppe sperren, wenn sie aufgrund von Nässe plötzlich gefährlich glatt geworden war und das für die Fahrer nicht zu erkennen war.

Im Einzelfall kann das ziemlich knifflig sein und ich möchte manchmal auch nicht in der Haut der Veranstalter stecken, wenn sie schnell entscheiden müssen, können wir das Risiko eingehen oder nicht? Aber wenn erst mal mehrere Unfälle an derselben Stelle passiert sind, hat man als Veranstalter erst mal die A..karte gezogen, denn dann gibt es einen sog. Beweis des ersten Anscheins.

Edit schreibt:
ich habe mir gerade mal eure Teilnahmebedingungen angeschaut. Was ist unter "Bezeichnung der Risiken" bzw. "Risikobereitschaft" schreibt, ist völlig o.k. Das ist mit anderen Worten die Wiedergabe der Rechtssprechung zu Verkehrssicherungspflichten bzw. deren Verletzung. Aber den Haftungsausschluss direkt danach, den könnt ihr euch übers Klo nageln.


----------



## skyder (23. Oktober 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Verzeihung, aber ich bin Volljurist und ich weiß
> -offenbar im Gegensatz zu dir-
> wovon ich schreibe.
> 
> ...



Du hast recht - ich bin kein Volljurist - noch nicht einmal ein Halber...(außer ein paar Stunden Recht, während des Studiums..), weshalb wir - als "Unwissende" Mandant eines Rechtsanwaltes sind, der sich mit dieser Materie umfassend beschäftigt (und zwar regelmäßig), und der gerade diesen Haftungsausschluss (ob für das Klo oder nicht) für überaus wichtig hält (auch im Zusammenhang mit der Veranstalterversicherung - die jeder Organisator haben sollte). Also wird dieser auch bei unseren zukünftigen Events gefordert... BGH Urteil hin oder her..


----------



## tvaellen (23. Oktober 2008)

Papier ist geduldig. 
Anwälte schreiben öfter mal was in ihre Verträge, obwohl sie wissen, dass es unwirksam ist, einfach weil sie hoffen, dass Personen ohne juristische Kenntnisse bzw. ohne Beratung darauf hereinfallen und erst gar nicht versuchen, Ansprüche geltend zu machen, weil sie es für aussichtslos erachten. 
Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist so eine Klausel wirklich "überaus wichtig", mag sein. 

Aber wenn euer Anwalt sich so sicher wäre, dass sein Ausschluss vor Gericht hält, wäre die Veranstalterversicherung rausgeschmissenes Geld. Die hat er euch aber ausdrücklich empfohlen, nicht wahr ? Warum nur ? 

Last: um da keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: ich wünsche euch, dass eure Veranstaltung völlig reibungslos und ohne jeden Schaden abläuft. Wenn ihr versichert seit, dürfte es so oder so keine Probleme geben, völlig unabhängig, was mit den Klausueln ist. Aber verlassen würde ich mich auf den Haftungsausschluß nicht.


----------



## skyder (23. Oktober 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Papier ist geduldig.
> Anwälte schreiben öfter mal was in ihre Verträge, obwohl sie wissen, dass es unwirksam ist, einfach weil sie hoffen, dass Personen ohne juristische Kenntnisse bzw. ohne Beratung darauf hereinfallen und erst gar nicht versuchen, Ansprüche geltend zu machen, weil sie es für aussichtslos erachten.
> Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist so eine Klausel wirklich "überaus wichtig", mag sein.
> 
> ...



Also jetzt bist Du der Unwissende?! Eine Veranstalterversicherung bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf die Verletzung der Verkehrssicherheitspflicht, sondern sichert noch viele andere Dinge ab (und ist zudem nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen..); und... wir verlassen uns in diesem unserem Lande mal grundsätzlich auf nichts..und tun unser bestes in Sachen Sicherheit - Versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Verzeihung, aber ich bin Volljurist und ich weiß
> -offenbar im Gegensatz zu dir-
> wovon ich schreibe.



Lassen sie mich durch! Ich bin Arzt...

Ich hab leider während meines Studiums auch nur ein Paar Rechtsseminare besucht (keines davon zum Thema Haftungsfragen bei Sportveranstaltungen), aber dafür so einige Fragen zum Thema "Berufsständisches Bewusstsein" bearbeitet. 
Immer wieder köstlich, zu sehen, wie gerade Juristen in dieser Hinsicht Klischees geradezu leben...

Taxi, falls du hier mitliest: Ich geb demnächst mal einen aus


----------



## bikechris38 (23. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf das Event und auf die Vorbereitungen dazu.
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt wer mich betreut?!?


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

So, meine Kohle ist W E C H!

Und unser Startgeld ist raus, nun muss nur noch mein Dasein in vernünftige Bahnen wieder gelenkt sein, dann kann das Training und die Vorfreude beginnen.

@Chrissi
Hatte ich erwähnt, das ich schauen werde, das wir den Sprinter vonner Firma bekommen? Habt ihr nicht ggf. sowas leihweise in Eurem Fuhrpark?


----------



## apoptygma (23. Oktober 2008)

P.S.
Betreuen wird Dich selbstverständlich eine eigens für Dich eingekaufte 1,80Blondine, die massieren kann, nicht redet und überhaupt wenig Platz einnimmt.


----------



## tvaellen (23. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab leider während meines Studiums auch nur ein Paar Rechtsseminare besucht (keines davon zum Thema Haftungsfragen bei Sportveranstaltungen), aber dafür so einige Fragen zum Thema "Berufsständisches Bewusstsein" bearbeitet.
> Immer wieder köstlich, zu sehen, wie gerade Juristen in dieser Hinsicht Klischees geradezu leben...



Ja, Juristen sind "standesbewußt" und vielleicht auch arrogant, weil wir "Hobbyjuristen" nicht ernst nehmen. Das muss auch so sein, denn ansonsten meint jeder, der dreimal unfallfrei Barbara Salesch gesehen hat und regelmäßig die Rechtstipps in Bild der Frau liest, er wüßte auch ohne entsprechende Ausbildung, was Sache ist.

@ skyder
frage doch einfach mal euren Anwalt, wenn du ihn wieder siehst, wie er die Erfolgsaussichten einschätzt, dass seine Klausel vor Gericht bestand hat. 

Da bei sollte er vielleicht auch noch einen Blick auf § 309 Nr. 7 a BGB http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/309.html werfen, denn dort steht ausdrücklich drin, dass "ein Ausschluss oder eine Begrenzung der Haftung für Schäden aus der Verletzung des Lebens, des Körpers oder der Gesundheit" unwirksam ist. Gleiches gilt nach b) für grobe Fahrlässigkeit, dann auch bei Sachschäden.


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich's nochmal ganz einfach, undiplomatisch und humorlos ausdrücken:

a.) dies hier ist kein Juristenforum,
b.) du nervst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppser (23. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Dann will ich's nochmal ganz einfach, undiplomatisch und humorlos ausdrücken:
> 
> a.) dies hier ist kein Juristenforum,
> b.) du nervst.




Tschuldigung, geht´s hier zur Vorlesung 1ste Semester Rechtswissenschaften....

Sorry, finds nur witzig

aber du hast vollkommen "RECHT"
Danke, der "Belehrung" wegen, passt 

Ciao


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (23. Oktober 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wurde bei einen von euch schon die Startgebühr vom Konto abgebucht die bei der Anmeldung den Bankeinzug vereinbart haben?



heute...


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Also jetzt bist Du der Unwissende?! Eine Veranstalterversicherung bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf die Verletzung der Verkehrssicherheitspflicht, sondern sichert noch viele andere Dinge ab (und ist zudem nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen..); und... wir verlassen uns in diesem unserem Lande mal grundsätzlich auf nichts..und tun unser bestes in Sachen Sicherheit - Versprochen!



soll ich vermitteln (Jurist&Versicherungsfachmann&Solo24h Fahrer) oder klärt Ihr das bei nem Bierchen ?

diplomatisch könnte man das nämlich so ausdrücken : Ihr habt beide "Recht", der eine aus juristischer Sicht (§§) und der andere aus Veranstaltersicht, der alles notwendige tun möchte   ... 

skyder: lässt Du mich jetzt aus der Warteliste aufrücken ? bitte bitte...

joe


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Oktober 2008)

> denn dort steht ausdrücklich drin, dass "ein Ausschluss oder eine Begrenzung der Haftung für Schäden aus der Verletzung des Lebens, des Körpers oder der Gesundheit" unwirksam ist. Gleiches gilt nach b) für grobe Fahrlässigkeit, dann auch bei Sachschäden]




Ein Veranstalter kann eine Schädigung der Rechtsgüter Leben, Leib, Gesundheit, Eigentum verursachen. Hat er dabei mindestens fahrlässig gehandelt, ist er zum Ersatz des Schadens Verpflichtet. (Und kann wenn ihm vor Gericht grobe fahrlässigkeit nachgewiesen wird sich mit den Haftungsausschüssen dir Bude dekorieren, als Konfetti verkaufen oder Flyer für 2010 drucken lassen.) Vor einer Verurteilung wird ihm das in diesen konkreten fall aber leider nicht bewahren wie auch etliche Fallbeispiele unter anderen auch aus anderen Sportarten  belegen.

Das ganze fällt unter § 823 BGB Schadenersatzpflicht.
Das ist aber noch nicht die harte Tour.
Bei Straftaten  wie 

§ 229 StGB Fahrlässige Körperverletzung und 

§ 222 StGB Fahrlässige Tötung wird es nicht spassig, und der Staatsanwalt wird vorstellig.

Fazit, wer sich auf den HA verlässt und die erforderliche Sorgfalt in besonders starken Maße auser Acht lässt für den kann der Ofen schnell aus sein.

Lg Chris


----------



## bikechris38 (24. Oktober 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, meine Kohle ist W E C H!
> 
> Und unser Startgeld ist raus, nun muss nur noch mein Dasein in vernünftige Bahnen wieder gelenkt sein, dann kann das Training und die Vorfreude beginnen.
> 
> ...



Nö, aber vielleicht ein 40 Fuß Container!
Das mit der Blodiene finde ich gut, aber 1,60m reichen und schlank musse sein.


----------



## wogru (24. Oktober 2008)

Mal ganz nebenbei gefragt, brauche ich nun beim Rennen einen Betreuer oder Rechtsbeistand ? Wie exto schon geschrieben hat, dieser §-Wahnsinn nervt !! Als nächstes wird im Anmeldeformular nach dem Beruf gefragt um spätere Klagewellen auszuschließen, dann dürfen Anwälte, Richter, Versicherungsfuzzies und andere §-heinis nicht mehr mitfahren und bei diesem schönen öffentliche Rennen dürfen nur noch Lizenzfahrer mitfahren !! Danke !!
Macht euch doch lieber um die richtigen Reifen Gedanken !!


----------



## Toblerone (24. Oktober 2008)

und ich dachte schon die Streckendiskussion war ne Farce. Doch dies ist so überflüssig wie nervend.
Sollen doch diejenigen welchen sich erst garnicht anmelden oder sich von der Liste streichen lassen.
Amen!


----------



## ThK (24. Oktober 2008)

Dann lasst uns doch das nächste Thema ansprechen *gg*

Ich bin für Streckenposten *gg*
Aber evtl. diesmal welche die nicht anderweitig abgelenkt sind und sogar "Unfälle" einfach ignorieren *gg*

Viel Spaß beim diskutieren *hrhr*


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Macht euch doch lieber um die richtigen Reifen Gedanken !!



Muddy Mary! Aber in GG-Compound. 

Da ist dann wenigstens die HAFTUNGS-Frage geklärt. Die Dinger haften derartig, dass man damit wahrscheinlich auch die Unterseite der Gittersteige befahren könnte 
Der geringfügig höhere Rollwiederstand muss dabei entweder in Kauf genommen, oder als grobes Verschulden der Fa. Schwalbe eingestuft werden. Vielleicht kann man sich dann in die Top Ten klagen. Ich bitte um Beratung in dieser Hinsicht (aber per PN, sonst nützt's ja nix)...


----------



## skyder (24. Oktober 2008)

Na und ich wollte als Veranstalter ja nur mal kurz ein Statement abgeben... Warum sind wir so blöd und engagieren einen Rechtsanwalt -wenn ich hier im Forum doch die Rechtsberatung zum komplexen Thema Veranstalterhaftpflicht quasi umsonst bekomme? Ziemlich amateurhaft..wirklich... daran müssen wir noch arbeiten. Allerdings bin ich mir fast sicher - dass wenn sich alle meine Veranstalter - Kollegen (ob ehrenamtlich oder nicht) hier vorab informiert hätten - diese keine Event mehr organisieren würden; denn wer will schon ins Gefängnis oder sich die Wände mit Haftungsausschlüssen tapezieren? Ich nicht - zumal ich Tapeten hasse...

Also beende ich das Ganze jetzt schnell - nicht dass ich mir noch zuviel Gedanken darüber mache und in Zukunft einem anständigen Job nachgehe...

In diesem Sinne - weiter viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (24. Oktober 2008)

Ein 24h-Rennen im Gefängnis, keine schlechte Idee


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Ein 24h-Rennen im Gefängnis, keine schlechte Idee


 
dann gibt's aber megastaus an den türen , willst du das ???


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Oktober 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Na und ich wollte als Veranstalter ja nur mal kurz ein Statement abgeben...




@ skyder...was ich echt lobenswert finde...

traurig finde ich dass viele beim thema §§,Versicherungen,Vorsorge immer noch die 3 Affen Taktik (nix hören,nix sehen,nix sagen) anwendet und wenn das Kind dann in den Brunnen gefallen ist jedem anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebt obwohl in meinen Augen jeder (zumindest) 18 jährige und somit offiziell Erwachsene sich für diese Dinge selbstverantwortlich zeigen sollte...

ich diskutiere auch lieber über Bikes und Rennen, aber deshalb kann ich nicht alles andere ausblenden...

das musste jetzt mal raus...und jetzt könnt Ihr mit der lebenswichtigen Reifendiskussion weitermachen...

joe 

apropos WIKIPEDIA:  *Ein guter Diskutant hört zu, lässt ausreden und ist konzentriert genug, um auf das vom Gegenüber Gesagte einzugehen und seine eigenen Argumente sachlich darzustellen. Ebenso sollte er den Diskussionspartner zu Wort kommen lassen. Auch Eigenschaften wie Gelassenheit und Höflichkeit können für beide Seiten von Vorteil sein.*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

wird eigentlich über die Haftungsausschlüsse anderer 24h Rennen auch so viel gejammert ?
Es ist eine geniale Breitensportveranstaltung, ich bin gemeldet, habe bezahlt und freue mich. Ich tue alles machbare um nicht hinzufallen. Passiert es doch, tut es weh, doch das ist die Erfahrung von 10.000den Trainingskilometern.

Keiner wird gezwungen an den Start zu gehen.
Wem´s zu leicht ist, der fährt in München, Nürburgring oder Finale Ligure.
Wem´s zu schwer ist, der fährt Touren in Eigenregie.

So, ich gehe trainieren und bin im August in Duisburg.
Nicht quatschen....machen !


Nochwas: Scheinbar geraten hier die Bedeutungen von Dialog [Dia logos= Durch das Wort][zwischen zwei oder mehreren Personen geführte Rede und Gegenrede] und Diskussion [Oftmals ist z. B. in der Politik zu beobachten, dass die Diskussionskultur von Aggression geprägt ist.][Im klassischen Sinne geht es dabei darum, anderer Leute Meinung zu zerschlagen] durcheinander.


----------



## borafreak (26. Oktober 2008)

OK, bin dann der erste der sich als Ersatzfahrer für ein 4er Team zu Verfügung stellt.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich tue alles machbare um nicht hinzufallen.





Tun wir das nicht alle ?

Also ich werd alles dafür tun, das es nen tolles WE dort wird und ich mir vorher noch nen bissken an Schrauberei aneigne, damit ich nicht ggf. Blodinenblöd anner Ecke stehe und sparsam gucke, falls was kaputt geht


----------



## Mishima (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir mal jemand die Kontoverbindung von SKYDER zukommen lassen. Irgendwie läuft das auf der Seite nicht - bin gemeldet, kann aber nicht überweisen.

[email protected] - [email protected]

Greetz


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2008)

Mal so ganz nebenbei -

Beim "Rad am Ring" 24h RR Event gab es keine 8 Team´s mehr, mit wirklich logischer und schlüssiger Begründung ! und es soll wohl auch 2009 keine geben (laut Veranstalter auf der Messe) - und das ist auch gut so !!!

Die 24h Rennen, egal ob MTB oder RR, entwickeln sich größter Beliebtheit, ich denke man könnte auch sportlich das Niveau anziehen ! (selbst beim Golf braucht man ne Platzreife)

P.S. hatte mir gerade die Haftungsdiskusion angeschaut,

zu der rechlichen Diskusion könnte ich beitragen, muß ich in diesem Forum oder Form nicht!
*Aber dem Veranstalter (Skyder) bescheinige ich gerne das er*, nach bestem Wissen (ich kenne keinen der mehr hat oder sich mehr sorgt) und alles menschenmögliche in Sachen Verkehrssicherung und Ordnung dieser Veranstaltung getan zu haben und sicher auch in Zukunft tun wird (das liegt in seiner Natur)       -              um *Schaden von allen beteiligten abzuwenden*. 
Ich hoffe das deutsche Richter in 2ter Instanz dies erkennt und damit jegliche Klagen zu seinen gunsten entscheiden !

P.S.s. und nun in eigener Sache,
ich hab hier in Düsseldorf kein 4er Team  (mit Ausnahme auch 2er)
ich werd nurmehr starten/fahren mit Anwartschaft auf Platz 3-7 !!!
Meine Möglichkeiten dazu sind nachweisbar, akzeptier auch Prüfungen bis zum Termin.


----------



## Mishima (29. Oktober 2008)

Bankverbindung ist da.

Besten Dank- und jetzt Richtung DUISBURG 2009

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei -
> 
> Beim "Rad am Ring" 24h RR Event gab es keine 8 Team´s mehr, mit wirklich logischer und schlüssiger Begründung ! und es soll wohl auch 2009 keine geben (laut Veranstalter auf der Messe) - und das ist auch gut so !!!



Welche Begründung war das denn?



Re-spekt schrieb:


> Die 24h Rennen, egal ob MTB oder RR, entwickeln sich größter Beliebtheit, ich denke man könnte auch sportlich das Niveau anziehen ! (selbst beim Golf braucht man ne Platzreife)



Das wäre dann eine Art Qualifikation für das Rennen ... hm, widerspricht irgendwie dem Breitensport-Gedanken, dem sich dieses Rennen nunmal verschrieben hat. Wer es sportlicher mag: Es gibt ja auch eine 24h EM (oder sogar WM?) ... ist somit für jeden Anspruch was im Angebot.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2008)

keine Quali !!! 

Sportlich anziehen wäre schon "keine 8er Teams"
wenn sich für mehr als 15min kein Fahrer eines 4er Teams auf der Strecke befinden wird disqualifiziert !

Breitensportveranstaltung und "Kegelausflug mit Event"  sollten eine Trennung finden!
(im Marathon (Breitensport) wird meißt nach 6h das Ziel geschlossen, zum NY Marathon kann sich ,glaub ich nicht mehr jeder anmelden !)
das ist so wenn sich eine Veranstaltung entwickelt !

oder jemand nennt mir einen guten Grund im 8er zu fahren (mir fällt nix ein)


P.S. wo/wann ist denn die 24h EM / WM  ?????


----------



## Pif (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> keine Quali !!!
> 
> Sportlich anziehen wäre schon "keine 8er Teams"
> wenn sich für mehr als 15min kein Fahrer eines 4er Teams auf der Strecke befinden wird disqualifiziert !



Und warum dann disqualifizieren? Es kann ein technischer Defekt vorliegen u.ä. Wer will das kontrollieren? Wo steht, dass man nonstop fahren muss? 



> Breitensportveranstaltung und "Kegelausflug mit Event"  sollten eine Trennung finden!



Da gebe ich dir wiederum Recht. Jedoch sehe ich da keine realistische Möglichkeit, wie man das Trennen kann, die Grenzen sind sehr fliessend. Jeder weiß, was er sich bei dem Rennen antut. 

Ich denke, das vor allem das Thema Rücksicht (beiseitig, da sowohl die 'Langsamen' als auch die 'Schnellen' sich stellenweise sehr rücksichtslos verhalten haben) muss in den Fokus rücken.



> (im Marathon (Breitensport) wird meißt nach 6h das Ziel geschlossen



Das Ziel kann man leider bei einem 24h Rennen nicht eher schließen  



> oder jemand nennt mir einen guten Grund im 8er zu fahren (mir fällt nix ein)



Es gibt ja unterschiedliche Rennphilosophien. Ich denke 8er Teams sind einfach in der Lage durchzuknallen, 4er müssen sich da schon die Kräfte etwas mehr einteilen. Und eine Rennzeit von 3 Stunden in 24 Stunden ist eine Menge oder nicht? 



> P.S. wo/wann ist denn die 24h EM / WM  ?????


[/quote]

Ruhpolding oder so!?


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2008)

ich hab zum Glück gerade Zeit ,

1. (falsche Annahme) wer einen Defekt hat befindet sich vieleicht nicht mehr auf dem Rad - aber immer noch auf der Strecke ! 
Lösung:  Laufen oder Reparieren  - überprüft wird das mit den Transpondern und den induktiven Schleifen - soll heißen Automatisch !!

sportlich Anspruch - 24h nonstop durch 4 oder zu zweit (30min Pause erlaubt)

Natürlich kann das Ziel nicht geschlossen werden - sollte nur verdeutlichen das es selbst bei Breitensportveranstaltungen / Jedermanrennen einen gewissen Anspruch zu erfüllen gilt.

du fuhrst 3:24  -und warst besser als deine Kollegen - 
dann schaffst du auch 5:30   - glaub mir !! alles ne Sache der Einteilung!! 

technische / fahrerische Rücksicht ist ein neues Thema !!!!


----------



## wogru (29. Oktober 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> ...
> Ruhpolding oder so!?


Da war sie dieses Jahr noch, im nächsten Jahr ist sie in Sulzbach-Rosenberg, nächste größere Stadt zum Orientieren ist Nürnberg.
WM 24h-Race Sulzbach-Rosenberg
Sie findet nächstes Jahr am 22./23. August statt.


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Tommy B. 
*wo ist den jetzt der höhere Anspruch einer 24h WM ???*

4,5km 100hm (das geht ja noch)
doch wer zuerst zahlt hat Startberechtigung 
die Kumpels mit der Bierflasche im Halter dürfen mitfahren solange sie schnell melden und zahlen!!!!

Eckdaten wie folgt:

_WM 24h race Sulzbach-Rosenberg
Datum:
22./23. August 2009         - *Am 22/23 findet auch Rad am Ring statt ist die größte Radsportveranstaltung Europas bestimmt 2009 auf der Welt !!!! aber Sulzbach hat die WM ! Hhaha*
Veranstaltungsort:
92237 Sulzbach-Rosenberg / Rohrwerk Maxhütte
Veranstalter:
Sog Events GmbH

Es werden max. 150 Teams zugelassen (entscheidend ist der Zahlungseingang) 
Einzelstarter - 80 Euro* / 95 Euro 
2er Team m/mix - 160 Euro* / 190 Euro 
4er Team m/mix - 300 Euro* / 360 Euro 
8er Team - 550 Euro* / 660 Euro
* bei Anmeldung bis zum 31. Januar 2009 (auch hier gilt der Zahlungseingang) 

Strecke:
Rundkurs mit 4,5 km Länge und ca. 100 HM

Fahrerlager / Wechselzone:
Rohrwerk Maxhütte
Zeitmessung:
Per Transpondersystem_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> @ Tommy B.
> *wo ist den jetzt der höhere Anspruch einer 24h WM ???*
> 
> 4,5km 100hm (das geht ja noch)
> ...





Da kannst Du halt Weltmeister werden, wenn Du gewinnst 
Tja, vielleicht sind 24h - Rennen dann doch nichts für "echte" Sportler ... ausser denen, die am Glas richtig was können


----------



## Tommy B. (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Sportlich anziehen wäre schon "keine 8er Teams"
> 
> Breitensportveranstaltung und "Kegelausflug mit Event"  sollten eine Trennung finden!
> (im Marathon (Breitensport) wird meißt nach 6h das Ziel geschlossen, zum NY Marathon kann sich ,glaub ich nicht mehr jeder anmelden !)
> ...



Sag das mal beispielsweise den Jungs vom DIN-Team, glaube schon dass die trotz 8er Team recht sportlich unterwegs waren ...

Gründe für den Start im 8er Team gibt es sicher viele, da weiss ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll .

Zudem gibt sicher auch 4er Teams, die eher gemütlich fahren.

Dann gibts ja noch die Einzelstarter: Zwar eher selten mit der 1/2 Liter KöPi Büchse im Flaschenhalter, dafür sind viele (speziell in der 2. Rennhälfte) so fertig, dass sie auch nicht mehr wirklich schnell sein können. Da kann ein sportliches 8er Team ein höheres Tempo gehen. Also: wo will man anfangen? Jeder soll Spaß an seiner Sache haben. Egal, ob es nun "kurbeln bis zum Umfallen" (Einzelstarter) oder Kegelevent mit mtb fahren ist, um mal die Extreme anzuführen. Ich fand das passte in den letzten Jahren immer ganz gut.

Wo Du gerade den NY (Lauf) Marathon ansprichst: Das ist ein denkbar schlechter Vergleich. Mit fast 40.000 (!) Finishern und Zielzeiten bis zu 10h ist das wohl das Vorzeige-Mitmach-Event, auch für Kegelausflügler mit Kaltgetränk 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Tommy B.

 es geht sich nicht um SCHNELLL  - es geht sich um Sportliche-Leistung !!!!! 
wenn 8er Teams sportlich unterwegs waren - dann können sie auch zwei  4er Teams bilden  - wo ist das Problem ? (sich gegenseitig anspornen)

Zitat:
_Jeder soll Spaß an seiner Sache haben. Egal, ob es nun "kurbeln bis zum Umfallen" (Einzelstarter) oder Kegelevent mit mtb fahren ist, um mal die Extreme anzuführen. Ich fand das passte in den letzten Jahren immer ganz gut._

doch so ist es nicht mehr - wieso JEDER ? - nur die, die am Tage der Öffnung der Anmeldung - melden konnten.   - Leider -

Verstehst du - Der Event wächst !(weil er gut ist)!! - doch er kann nicht in der/die Breite wachsen!! 

Auszug mit Mindestanspruch:
_Es kommen nur Fahrer/innen und Teams in die Wertung, die mindestens
16 Stunden auf der Strecke waren oder 50 Prozent der Distanz des Siegers der Wertungsklasse zurückgelegt haben._

das mit NY weiß ich nicht  hab nur gehört das es mittlerweile Mindestanforderungen bei Marathons gibt  - weil sonst überfüllt sind !


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> @ Tommy      -  Schade das du dich so verabschiedest !!!!
> 
> @... es geht sich nicht um SCHNELLL  - es geht sich um Sportliche-Leistung !!!!!
> 
> ...



Regelt sich das nicht automatisch über die Rangliste?

Das ist eine Breitensportveranstaltung.

Wer Regeln wie im Lizenzbereich oder gar bei internationalen Wettkämpfen wünscht, soll doch einfach die Rennen fahren (Stichwort Bundesliga oder Worldcup) oder selber solche Events ausrichten. Da kann der neue Veranstalter nach Herzenslust am Regelment schrauben.

Ich bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass das eine sehr, sehr kleine Veranstaltung wird und damit der Deckungskostenbeitrag des einzelnen Starters deutlich über 100  betragen wird.


----------



## Tommy B. (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> @ Tommy      -  Schade das du dich so verabschiedest !!!!
> 
> @... es geht sich nicht um SCHNELLL  - es geht sich um Sportliche-Leistung !!!!!



Ich bin ja noch da 

Ich sehe es ja genauso wie Du dass natürlich ein gewisser sportlicher Anspruch schon bestehen sollte. Die meisten haben den ja auch, trotzdem möchte man (ich) auch was von der Atmosphäre mitbekommen und eine schöne Zeit haben, daher 8er Team.

Problematisch wäre halt, diesen Sportsgeist in eine Reglementierung zu fassen. Der Verbot von 8er Teams wäre da sicher der falsche Weg.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Juchhu   - tut mir leid - Der Auszug Mindestanspruch stammt von hier :

http://www.radamring.de/de/rad/24h-radrennen/wertungen/

Diese Veranstaltung (für meine Begriffe die größte Rad-Jedermann-Veranstaltung der Welt) kann noch in der Breite wachsen - aber auch nicht mehr viel !! (keine 8er obwohl Platz genug wäre)

ihr seid zu schnell:  " _@ Tommy - Schade das du dich so verabschiedes _" hatte sich überschnitten!


so bis dann mal ! - muß weiter - das Leben ist die wichtigste Jedermannveranstaltung !


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> *@ Juchhu   - tut mir leid - Der Auszug Mindestanspruch stammt von hier :
> 
> http://www.radamring.de/de/rad/24h-radrennen/wertungen/
> 
> ...



Mir ging es um Duisburg. Wenn gleich ich in dem RaR-Kriterium kein Problem sehe. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die 'Regelwut' meist kaum Grenzen kennt.


----------



## Tommy B. (29. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> [...]  - das Leben ist die wichtigste Jedermannveranstaltung !



Hat er Recht, hat er Recht


----------



## Christer (29. Oktober 2008)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch eine 24h EM (oder sogar WM?) ... ist somit für jeden Anspruch was im Angebot.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Jetzt wird es interesant!

Was macht denn eine 24 h WM oder EM zu einer 24 h WM oder EM? Ganz sicher nicht der BDR oder die UCI. Ich kenne keine 24 h Mountainbike WM/EM bei der nicht jeder Fahrer starten darf der einfach nur das Startgeld zahlt. 

Eigentlich kenne ich gar keine 24 h WM/EM....weil es keine gibt... 

Das hat also absolut nichts mit einer Qualifizierung zu tun. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Olligator (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

die Hobbyfahrer erkennt man ganz einfach:

Hinterbauständer, Gepäckträger, Speichenstrahler, billige Plastikpedale oder ein T-Shirt statt Trikot sind Merkmale die mich erst mal stutzig machen. Hinter so einem die Treppe runterfahren 

Eine Qualifikation ist doch einfach zu machen. Jeder muß die Treppe morgens in einer Mindestzeit runterballern. Dann gibt es im Rennen ne freie Strecke und viel mehr Zuschauer 

Gruss oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikechris38 (29. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass ich auf dem 24H Rennen ein unliebsamer Fahrer sein werde. Ich fahre "nur" ein Hardtrail und habe auch nur "billige" Klamotten von Decathlon . Leider muss ich auch noch "nebenbei" arbeiten so das ich es mir nicht erlauben kann jeden Tag zu trainieren, so das mein Schnitt wohl unter dem Euren sein wird. 
Heißt also, ich werde wohl "nie" in den Genuss kommen mein Biketraum irgendwann mal zu verwirklichen. Nämlich einmal an einem 24 Stundenrennen mit einer geilen Kulisse in meiner Wahlheimat "Ruhrgebiet" teilnehmen zu dürfen, da sich ja wohl alle anderen Fahrer durch meine Anwessenheit gestört fühlen.


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass ich auf dem 24H Rennen ein unliebsamer Fahrer sein werde. Ich fahre "nur" ein Hardtrail und habe auch nur "billige" Klamotten von Decathlon . Leider muss ich auch noch "nebenbei" arbeiten so das ich es mir nicht erlauben kann jeden Tag zu trainieren, so das mein Schnitt wohl unter dem Euren sein wird.
> Heißt also, ich werde wohl "nie" in den Genuss kommen mein Biketraum irgendwann mal zu verwirklichen. *Nämlich einmal an einem 24 Stundenrennen mit einer geilen Kulisse in meiner Wahlheimat "Ruhrgebiet" teilnehmen zu dürfen, *da sich ja wohl alle anderen Fahrer durch meine Anwessenheit gestört fühlen.



Deswegen soll Duisburg auch bleiben wie es ist.
Und wem es nicht gefällt, der soll es halt nicht buchen.


----------



## Felixxx (29. Oktober 2008)

Haste wohl ein bisschen in den falschen Hals bekommen - das "Klima" in Duisburg ist recht freundlich. Solltest Dich einfach an Deinem Startplatz erfreuen und im August verdammt viel Spaß haben, auch wenn's anstrengend wird...
Oder fährst Du mit Gepäckträger und Seitenständer 

Allerdings find' ich die total durchgestylten Teilnehmer mit sündhaft teuren Rädern viel lustiger, wenn sie mit schleifenden Bremsen die Treppe im Schritttempo "runterhoppeln"...

CU in Duisburg, Felixxx


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Deswegen soll Duisburg auch bleiben wie es ist.
> Und wem es nicht gefällt, der soll es halt nicht buchen.



Sehe ich ebenso! Wo bitte sollen denn Hobby-Biker sonst mal im Wettkampf antreten, vor allem, vor einer solchen Kulisse? Ich könnte das Theater ja verstehen, wenn es sich bei Duisburg um eine Single-Trail-Lastige Strecke handeln würde, die nervenzerfetzend wird, wenn denn zuviele technisch wenig versierte die Trails verstopfen. Wenn es darum geht, 24 Std. als Einzelfahrer in Ruhe was reissen zu wollen, sollte doch die Rad-am-Ring Nummer genau richitg sein, das ist viiiiiiel Platz 

Im Ernst, ich finds schade, das derartige Diskussionen, die sicherlich ihre Berechtigung haben, keine Frage, im Vorfeld vielleicht schon Erstlings-Duisbuger-Hobby-Biker das Zittern lehren, wenn Sie drüber nachdenken, wie die Stimmung wohl sein wird, und wie man wohl wo sich am besten dünne macht, wenns eng wird oder die Übermotivation Einzelner durchschlägt. Ich als Mädel seh das vielleicht nochs bisschen kritischer, denn ich hab noch nen Sohn und nen Job, welche gern unverletzt die Olle wiederhaben wollen


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass ich auf dem 24H Rennen ein unliebsamer Fahrer sein werde. Ich fahre "nur" ein Hardtrail und habe auch nur "billige" Klamotten von Decathlon . Leider muss ich auch noch "nebenbei" arbeiten so das ich es mir nicht erlauben kann jeden Tag zu trainieren, so das mein Schnitt wohl unter dem Euren sein wird.
> Heißt also, ich werde wohl "nie" in den Genuss kommen mein Biketraum irgendwann mal zu verwirklichen. Nämlich einmal an einem 24 Stundenrennen mit einer geilen Kulisse in meiner Wahlheimat "Ruhrgebiet" teilnehmen zu dürfen, da sich ja wohl alle anderen Fahrer durch meine Anwessenheit gestört fühlen.



Ich werd selbstverständlich vorher noch teuerste Team-Kleidung für uns 4 arrangieren *hust


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> und im August verdammt viel Spaß haben, auch wenn's anstrengend wird...
> 
> CU in Duisburg, Felixxx



Jammern darf er woanders  Hauptsache er bespasst mich, wenn ich winselnd nach meinen Runden im Zelt kauer


----------



## exto (29. Oktober 2008)

Olligator schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Eine Qualifikation ist doch einfach zu machen. Jeder muß die Treppe morgens in einer Mindestzeit runterballern. Dann gibt es im Rennen ne freie Strecke und viel mehr Zuschauer



Was habt ihr Rennschwuppen bloss alle mit dieser bescheuerten Treppe? Wenn dieses Fusselding für dich die Qualifikation zum "ECHTEN" Biker darstellt, find' ich's schon n bisschen bedenklich, wenn du hier den dicken Hobby-Biker-Erschrecker machst.

Da, wo ich herkomme nimmt man so'n Streckenabschnitt, um sich mal in Ruhe inner Nase zu popeln oder den Hosenknopp zuzumachen. Außerdem wird bei uns auch mal ganz gern im T-Shirt und Bullerhosen gefahren. Wenn du irgendwie Bedenken hast, ob das dann auch ernsthafter Sport ist, bist du herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen. Bei uns isses nämlich egal, was man an hat, oder auf welchem Bike man sitzt.


----------



## bikechris38 (30. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was habt ihr Rennschwuppen bloss alle mit dieser bescheuerten Treppe? Wenn dieses Fusselding für dich die Qualifikation zum "ECHTEN" Biker darstellt, find' ich's schon n bisschen bedenklich, wenn du hier den dicken Hobby-Biker-Erschrecker machst.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was habt ihr Rennschwuppen bloss alle mit dieser bescheuerten Treppe? Wenn dieses Fusselding für dich die Qualifikation zum "ECHTEN" Biker darstellt, find' ich's schon n bisschen bedenklich, wenn du hier den dicken Hobby-Biker-Erschrecker machst.
> 
> Da, wo ich herkomme nimmt man so'n Streckenabschnitt, um sich mal in Ruhe inner Nase zu popeln oder den Hosenknopp zuzumachen. Außerdem wird bei uns auch mal ganz gern im T-Shirt und Bullerhosen gefahren. Wenn du irgendwie Bedenken hast, ob das dann auch ernsthafter Sport ist, bist du herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen. Bei uns isses nämlich egal, was man an hat, oder auf welchem Bike man sitzt.




.. während der britishe Frisör dir Starrsingelspeedeinzelstarter im Wheelie die Haare macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreckfraese (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wir wollen alle zum ersten Mal zu einem 24h Rennen starten und zwar mit nem 4er Team in Duisburg. 

Könnten und die alten Hasen bitte kurz beschreiben, wieviel dies ungefähr kostet, was man beachten sollte, was man mitnehmen sollte, was nicht, an was man denken sollte, was man am besten schon vorher vergisst...

So in der Art, ein Bike für jeden oder es reichen 2. Ihr braucht ein Wohnmobil und 666gutaussehnde Bomber Girls zur Unterstützung oder es geht fast in Eigenregie..

Danke


----------



## Dreckfräse (31. Oktober 2008)

dreckfraese schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir wollen alle zum ersten Mal zu einem 24h Rennen starten und zwar mit nem 4er Team in Duisburg.
> 
> ...


 
Und wie genau lautet deine Frage? 4er Team heisst mind. 6 Std fahren, Rad warten, Essen machen, Schlafen und Rundenzeiten aufschreiben, Batterien wechseln und und und ...mit 1-2 Helfern wird das Stress pur. Die müssen sich auch mal ausruhen (schlafen). Die Girls kannst Du dann zu uns schicken

cu


----------



## wogru (31. Oktober 2008)

Dreckfräse schrieb:


> Und wie genau lautet deine Frage? 4er Team heisst mind. 6 Std fahren, Rad warten, Essen machen, Schlafen und Rundenzeiten aufschreiben, Batterien wechseln und und und ...mit 1-2 Helfern wird das Stress pur. Die müssen sich auch mal ausruhen (schlafen). Die Girls kannst Du dann zu uns schicken
> 
> cu



Hä ? Rad warten ? Habe dieses Jahr gegen Ende des Rennen nur meine Schaltung mit Wasser gesäubert, das reichte. Essen gibt es auf der Nudelparty vom Veranstalter oder an der Pommes-Bude. Rundenzeiten hängen am Race-Office aus. Also man kann es auch übertreiben !! 
Aber 666Girls zum Anfeuern muss jeder mitbringen, das ist Pflicht, ich denke da sind wir uns alle einige.


----------



## Re-spekt (31. Oktober 2008)

ich hörte die Veranstaltung sei ausgebucht !!! ???


----------



## wogru (31. Oktober 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ich hörte die Veranstaltung sei ausgebucht !!! ???



Steht in den News von Skyder !! 

Vielleicht sollte ich mein 4erTeam bei Ebay versteigern


----------



## KILROY (31. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mein 4erTeam bei Ebay versteigern



 Menschenhandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2008)

dreckfraese schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir wollen alle zum ersten Mal zu einem 24h Rennen starten und zwar mit nem 4er Team in Duisburg.
> 
> ...



350,- Flocken im Frühbucher!

Ist allerdings alles schon ausgebucht, also nur noch über Warteliste!

Ersatzteile!

Zelt!

Was zum Pennen!

1-2 Helfer für "drumrum"


----------



## wogru (31. Oktober 2008)

KILROY schrieb:


> Menschenhandel



Ja, wenn wir selber an den Start gehen wäre es Sklaverei. Jetzt muss ich erst meinen Anwalt fragen wobei ich länger ein Dach übern Kopf habe


----------



## pseudosportler (31. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Ja, wenn wir selber an den Start gehen wäre es Sklaverei. Jetzt muss ich erst meinen Anwalt fragen wobei ich länger ein Dach übern Kopf habe



Na da wierd sich hier sicher wieder einer melden, lassen ja sonst auch nicht lange auf sich warten .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## ThK (31. Oktober 2008)

Der Spotowner kann doch sicher ganz legal seinen Startplatz des Teams abgeben.
Wie viel Kohle du dafür dann ganz ganz grau erhältst musste ja nicht sagen ;-)


----------



## wogru (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe schon, es gibt Bedarf an einem Startplatzhandel !! Da macht man im Moment bestimmt mehr Geld mit als an der bösen Börse


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> .. während der britishe Frisör dir Starrsingelspeedeinzelstarter im Wheelie die Haare macht.



Das mit dem starren Singlespeeder muss ich mir noch überlegen. Im Moment tut mir schon beim Nachdenken der Ar*ch weh.
Alternativ wäre ja ein Singlespeedfully, aber da schrillen schon die Sirenen der Stylepolizei  Wiederspricht sich ja aber auch irgendwie  

Konsequent wär's allerdings schon: Wenn schon Aua, dann auch richtig...


----------



## wogru (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Krönung wäre ja ein Singlespeedfully mit gefederter Sattelstütze


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2008)

Da verbrauchst du auf 24 Stunden aber ne komplette Packung Reisetabletten ;-)


----------



## bikechris38 (31. Oktober 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Die Krönung wäre ja ein Singlespeedfully mit gefederter Sattelstütze



HIIIIIIIIIIILFE



> Da verbrauchst du auf 24 Stunden aber ne komplette Packung Reisetabletten ;-)




Ich brauch jetzt Tabletten damit ich den Lachfläsch wieder ausem Gesicht bekomme. 

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns auf dem Rennen.


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich als Einzelstarter tatsächlich ohne Federung und ohne Schaltung unterwegs bin, sehen wir uns mit Sicherheit. Dann wirst du mich 1x pro Stunde überrunden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Einzelstarter tatsächlich ohne Federung und ohne Schaltung unterwegs bin, sehen wir uns mit Sicherheit. Dann wirst du mich 1x pro Stunde überrunden ...



Ich werde dann bestimmt oft einträchtig neben Dir herfahren


----------



## bikechris38 (31. Oktober 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Einzelstarter tatsächlich ohne Federung und ohne Schaltung unterwegs bin, sehen wir uns mit Sicherheit. Dann wirst du mich 1x pro Stunde überrunden ...



Ich lege und föhne die dann an der Treppe die Haare.  Und wehe Du hältst nicht still!


----------



## ThK (31. Oktober 2008)

Das muss für die Nachwelt festgehalten werden ...


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Das muss für die Nachwelt festgehalten werden ...



Ich übernehm das gern, denn wenn Chrissi auffer Strecke is, hab ich frei


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Ich lege und föhne die dann an der Treppe die Haare.  Und wehe Du hältst nicht still!



viel haare sind da aber nicht 

guckst du hier  

und mit dem stillhalten wird das wohl auch ein problem werden:


----------



## bikechris38 (2. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> viel haare sind da aber nicht
> 
> guckst du hier
> 
> und mit dem stillhalten wird das wohl auch ein problem werden:



Wenn extro dann aufhört zum Friseur zu laufen, dann klappt das bestimmt.


----------



## Mishima (4. November 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> soll ich vermitteln (Jurist&Versicherungsfachmann&Solo24h Fahrer) oder klärt Ihr das bei nem Bierchen ?
> 
> diplomatisch könnte man das nämlich so ausdrücken : Ihr habt beide "Recht", der eine aus juristischer Sicht (§§) und der andere aus Veranstaltersicht, der alles notwendige tun möchte   ...
> 
> ...



HALLO JOE,
hoffe Du bekommst noch einen Startplatz - dann haben wir wieder einen Grund zu Essen gehen am Tag danach 
Alles Gute bis dann,
Mishima


----------



## Wave (4. November 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Was habt ihr Rennschwuppen bloss alle mit dieser bescheuerten Treppe? Wenn dieses Fusselding für dich die Qualifikation zum "ECHTEN" Biker darstellt, find' ich's schon n bisschen bedenklich, wenn du hier den dicken Hobby-Biker-Erschrecker machst.
> 
> Da, wo ich herkomme nimmt man so'n Streckenabschnitt, um sich mal in Ruhe inner Nase zu popeln oder den Hosenknopp zuzumachen. Außerdem wird bei uns auch mal ganz gern im T-Shirt und Bullerhosen gefahren. Wenn du irgendwie Bedenken hast, ob das dann auch ernsthafter Sport ist, bist du herzlich eingeladen, mal mitzukommen. Bei uns isses nämlich egal, was man an hat, oder auf welchem Bike man sitzt.



Wollte nächstes Jahr eigentlich auch in Duisburg teilnehmen, aber wenn ich solche Dinger hier lesen muss, verlässt mich da echt die Lust!

Schade!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. November 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> HALLO JOE,
> hoffe Du bekommst noch einen Startplatz - dann haben wir wieder einen Grund zu Essen gehen am Tag danach
> Alles Gute bis dann,
> Mishima



also Essen gehen ist immer ok... wenn das Menü ähnlich dem "finale" after-work-mahl ausfällt !

Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und sturzfreie Runden ...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppser (5. November 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> Wollte nächstes Jahr eigentlich auch in Duisburg teilnehmen, aber wenn ich solche Dinger hier lesen muss, verlässt mich da echt die Lust!
> 
> Schade!!



Hallo, sei gegrüßt.

Bange machen gilt nicht

Ist alles halb so wild, es wird sich teilweise einfach nur zu wichtig gennommen. 

Ich kann dir den Event nur emfpehlen...

Solltest du einen Startplatz für '09 haben, so sei glücklich und nutze diesen, denn es lohnt sich alle mal. Andern Falls ließest du dir eine einmalige Chance entgehen. 

Ist wirklich eine top Atmosphäre unter den Bikern. Egal ob Profi oder Amateur sowie den Zuschauern, ist zu 99,9% einwandfrei u. sehr freundschaftlich.
Ich kann dies, mit der Erfahrung von diversen 24h & Marathon Races, behaupten.


Als denn, hab eine gute Zeit & ne Menge Spaß,

ciao


----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

Atmosphäre und Leute waren überwiegend super.
Aber eines sage ich dir .. pack nen Grill und Fleisch ein ...
MEIDE die Nudelparty !


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2008)

welche nudelparty ? als ich am samstagabend nach meinem turn noch zum pastaessen wollte, gab's nix mehr . wir wurden mit nem löffel reis und bratensoße abgewimmelt. nachschlag gab's auch keinen. und mit löffel meine ich jetzt keinen großen . das war echt ne frechheit !!!!  zum glück hatten wir noch genug brote da.


----------



## wogru (5. November 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> welche nudelparty ? als ich am samstagabend nach meinem turn noch zum pastaessen wollte, gab's nix mehr . wir wurden mit nem löffel reis und bratensoße abgewimmelt. nachschlag gab's auch keinen. und mit löffel meine ich jetzt keinen großen . das war echt ne frechheit !!!!  zum glück hatten wir noch genug brote da.



Wann geht ihr alle Essen ? Bei mir war noch genug vorhanden !! Na ja, so wie es sich für einen Deutschen gehört bin ich auch gleich nachdem das Nudelbuffet eröffnet wurde hingegangen.


----------



## Dumens100 (5. November 2008)

@wogru
hey wo ist dein super Film bei youtube


----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

Den gibbet doch diesmal nicht .. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (5. November 2008)

Hoppser schrieb:


> Hallo, sei gegrüßt.
> 
> Bange machen gilt nicht
> 
> ...



Danke!

Bange mache ich mich sicher nicht....

Startplatz könnte ich bekommen, muss allerdings noch einige Sachen dafür abchecken. Hoffentlich klappts?!


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bange mache ich mich sicher nicht....
> 
> Startplatz könnte ich bekommen, muss allerdings noch einige Sachen dafür abchecken. Hoffentlich klappts?!




Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen


----------



## Hoppser (5. November 2008)

@ Wave, na dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg!!!

Sehen uns ja eventuell in Duisburg.


Ciao


----------



## wogru (6. November 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> @wogru
> hey wo ist dein super Film bei youtube



Der vom letzten Jahr wurde von Youtube gelöscht wegen Verletzung von Urheberrechten. 
Dieses Jahr bin ich nicht dazu gekommen einen zu drehen, im 8er Team hatte ich mehr Zeit nebenher als im 4er


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2009)

Ha, jetzt muss ich diesen Fred doch mal aus der Versenkung holen. 

Wie stehen denn die Vorbereitungen so? Schon das Treppenfahren geübt? Über Weihnachten der Völlerei gefrönt und jetzt reuhmütig und übergewichtig auf GS 1 Folterrunden unterwegs? Oder schon seit Anfang Dezember voll im 9 - Monate - Trainingsplan?

Ich hab jetzt zumindest mein Renngerät fertig  

, die ersten Kilometer 2009 fast sturzfrei hinter mir und mache mich jetzt bald erst mal auf zu ein paar Wochen völlig bikefreiem Urlaub unter südlicher Sonne. 

Perfekte Vorbereitung also bisher.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ha, jetzt muss ich diesen Fred doch mal aus der Versenkung holen.
> 
> Wie stehen denn die Vorbereitungen so? Schon das Treppenfahren geübt? Über Weihnachten der Völlerei gefrönt und jetzt reuhmütig und übergewichtig auf GS 1 Folterrunden unterwegs? Oder schon seit Anfang Dezember voll im 9 - Monate - Trainingsplan?
> 
> ...


Also mein Sport ist ziemlich eingeschlafen. Zu glatt draußen, zu nass, zu kalt. Nach meinen Kenntnissen braucht man vor der Treppe keine Angst zu haben. Wird im August schon nicht schneien 
Auf dem Bike läuft wenig, habe mir aber mit Laufen eine zweite Sportart angeeignet. War heute gut 1,5h unterwegs. Da schein noch die Sonne... Jetzt sieht es ja mehr nach Dauerregen aus... 

Fazit:
Vorbereitung läuft suboptimal gerade, wird aber sicher klasse im August 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

Schön, das sich ein schlechtes Gewissen dann auch schnell im Forum einen Namen macht...exto 

Ja, suboptimal triffts ansich ganz gut.

Zumindest das Rauchen hab ich dran gegeben. Biken eher wenig derzeit, dafür habs ichs Laufen angefangen, was aber derzeit noch mehr Quälerei als Spass ist 

Meine Vorbereitung für Duisburg ist Sundern im April  Warum nicht schon vorher blamieren 

Nee im Ernst, ich hoffe, das das Wetter bald etwas besser wird, das Laufen bald auch häufiger stattfindet und ich meine 5 Kilo Zunahme durchs "Rauchen weg" bald auch wieder weg bekomme.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2009)

@ apoptygma
Dass mit dem "Rauchen weg" ist doch mehr, als man mit Sport erreichen kann. Und die lächerlichen 5kg verbrennste dann einfach in Duisburg. 

Es kommt der Punkt, an dem macht Laufen Spaß (habe ich mir sagen lassen) 

Du hast dich also FÜR einen Start in Sundern entschieden? Finde ich super 

Ja, das Wetter könnte wirklich mal besser werden so langsam. Laufen kann biken nicht dauerhaft ersetzen, auf keinen Fall 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Januar 2009)

Rauchen und saufen tue ich auch nicht.
Ich wollte mich an Schlafdefizit und durchwachte Nächte gewöhnen gewöhnen, aber meine Tochter macht mir einen Strich durch meinen Plan und pennt durch. [ puh ]
Sonst hecke ich schon Technik aus.
Evtl. Fast Fred? 2,0 oder 2,25
Starrgabel
Licht ist fertig und wird demnächst getestet.

Rollen- und Krafttraining habe ich langsam wieder aufgenommen. LD ins Auge gefaßt.
Treppentraining  folgt auf dem Expogelände. 
Erster Test im Renntrimm wird Merxhausen.

Egal wie, Hauptsache wir haben Spaß in Duisburg.


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2009)

Echt? Wieder Merxhausen?

Warm up mit 20% Steigung zum Start  Das ist perfekt für den allerersten Rennkilometer im Jahr...

Da komm ich dieses Jahr nur mit, wenn's Wetter top ist, und Sören mit mir zusammen bummelt...

Auf jeden Fall Merxhausen : Niedersächsische DH-Meisterschaft 2009 !!! Das ist dieses Jahr im September auch für dich Pflicht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Echt? Wieder Merxhausen?
> 
> Warm up mit 20% Steigung zum Start  Das ist perfekt für den allerersten Rennkilometer im Jahr...
> 
> ...



na klar wieder merxhausen  
allerdings lass uns mal versuchen ein wenig schneller zu fahren als letztes jahr ( soll heißen, ohne verletzung und lungenentzündung über den winter zu kommen ).


----------



## Kizou (21. Januar 2009)

Wir Suchen 2 Teilnehmer(innen) für unser Mixed Team !

Leider können meine Frau und ich nun leider aus persönlichen Gründen  doch nicht am Rennen  teilnehmen!

Das Team besteht nun noch aus 2 sympatischen
" Mitdreißigern ", wohnhaft in Wachtendonk .

Bitte meldet Euch bei Interesse.


----------



## Radsuchti (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo, gibts noch ein Team das einen Mitfahrer für 4er oder 8er sucht? Junger Erfahrener Biker würde sich freuen. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Radsuchti (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Kizou,
ist noch ein Startplatz für dein Team vorhanden? Würde sehr gern in Dusiburg mitfahren wollen. Bin ein 18 jähriger 24h Rennen erfahrener Augsburger.
Beste Grüße Thomas


----------



## Kizou (4. Februar 2009)

so wie es aussieht, ist unser Team wieder komplett.
Es haben sich doch schnell Fahrer bereitgestellt.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Bestätigungsmail vom skyder erhalten, dass ich 2 andere Fahrer an den Start schicke.

Gruss und danke Radsuchti

P.S.: Geiler Event, Skyder mach weiter so !


----------



## RaXXor (1. März 2009)

Moin,

Hatt vielleicht einer eine Excel Tabelle in der die Rundenzeiten pro Fahrer stehen und man eintragen kann wie viele Runden jeder fährt? Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine aber die ist weg
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Wäre für ein 2er Team 
Danke im Vorraus

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2009)

Was hindert dich daran fix was zusammenzuklicken?


----------



## RaXXor (1. März 2009)

Meine Excelkentnisse  

Möchte das sich das halt alles direkt ändert wenn man die Runenzeiten abändert und alles un evtrl. hat ja jemand so eine Liste schon fertig

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Basti_88 (5. März 2009)

Bin mit meinem Team auch wieder am start!! Müssen ja unseren 3. Platz verteidigen 
Freu mich schon darauf, ist echt eine Hammer umfeld dort in Duisburg! Ist eine schöne Abwechslung zu den anderen Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S. (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen noch zwei zuverlässige Fahrer für ein eher spaßorientiertes 4er Team. Idealerweise aus dem Raum Ruhrgebiet/Niederrhein um auch vorher schon mal gemeinsam fahren zu können. Altersklasse: "Grob" um die 30 paßt schon 

Bei Interesse einfach bei mir Melden.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,
die Vorfreunde steigt.
Gibt es von den Locals schon Infos, ob sich an der Strecke was ändert oder ob sie wie 2008 gefahren wird?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## skyder (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo; 

ich bin zwar kein Local  -kann Dir aber aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass wir keine Streckenänderung zu 2008 planen. 

Gruß 

skyder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo;
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Local  -kann Dir aber aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass wir keine Streckenänderung zu 2008 planen.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, das ging schnell und dazu aus erster Hand.
Ich danke dir und freue mich

Roudy
deisterfreun.de


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Juni 2009)

hallo, hat noch einer lust im 2er Team mitzufahren, mein Teampartner hat gestern abgesagt und jetzt fehlen 50 % des Teams,
Hauptziel durchhalten und ankommen, einen 19,8er Schnitt hatte ich 2007,


----------



## canno-range (4. Juni 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo;
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Local  -kann Dir aber aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass wir keine Streckenänderung zu 2008 planen.
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es denn in diesem Jahr mit der kurzen Abfahrt vom Bahndamm aus, die ihr letztes Jahr rausgenommen habt? Es hieß ja, dass für dieses Streckenstück in diesem Jahr möglicherweise eine neue technische Lösung gefunden werden sollte. 

Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir habe noch keine - aber arbeiten dran. 

Gruß


----------



## wogru (4. Juni 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo;
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Local  -kann Dir aber aus sicherer Quelle sagen, dass wir keine Streckenänderung zu 2008 planen.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffen aber das ihr die Wetteränderung in der Nacht vom letzten Jahr wieder gestrichen habt. Als Schönwetterfahrer würde ich gerne trocken ins Ziel kommen, dann muss auch nicht die kleine Abfahrt an der BAB geschlossen werden.


----------



## canno-range (5. Juni 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir habe noch keine - aber arbeiten dran.
> 
> Gruß



Wäre schön, wenn´s klappt. Dann ist auch die schnelle Gerade nicht so elendig lang


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juni 2009)

bin ja echt mal gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert, bis das böse wort 
mit stahltr...e wieder zum bestimmenden thema wird


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2009)

canno-range schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn´s klappt. Dann ist auch die schnelle Gerade nicht so elendig lang


 
Oder die lange Gerade nicht so elendig schnell


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Juni 2009)

sind auch dabei


----------



## Wave (5. Juni 2009)

yes, bin oder besser gesagt "sind" auch dabei!
wo liegt der rundenrekord?


----------



## exto (5. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Oder die lange Gerade nicht so elendig schnell



Nach meinem Rennübersetzungs-Test in Kollerbeck steht fest, das jeder Meter gerader Highspeed-Strecke mich meinem persönlichen Waterloo ein Stück näher bringt.

Ich denke, ich werd 32/16 (Vernunftlösung) oder 32/14 fahren. da ist auf der geraden nicht viel zu holen. Vielleicht is ja noch ein bisschen Gewichtstuning drin. im Moment bin ich bei 9,3/87,0  Wenn da noch was geht, kann ich hinten noch nen Zahn wegnehmen...


----------



## Felixxx (6. Juni 2009)

Tu' Dir selbst den größten Gefallen und nimm 32/14 - ansonsten schaffst Du's gar nicht zu den "Uphills"  Notfalls musst Du halt in den Nachtstunden mal 30m schieben...

Dann bis Duisburg, Felixxx (42/19)


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2009)

mit was für lampen werdet ihr fahren?
was ist für die nacht minimal nötig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> mit was für lampen werdet ihr fahren?
> was ist für die nacht minimal nötig?



Da fahren so viele mit Supernova Lupine und Co, dass dein eigenes Licht egal wird.
Letztes Jahr bin ich mit Sigma Evo+Evo X oder wie die hießen gefahren.
Dieses Jahr mit Eigenbau auf Aurora Basis. Alles in der Klasse rund um 100,- reich für den Hobbyradfahrer völlig aus.
Sinnvoll ist es die Dinger vorher in der Nacht getestet zu haben.

Bis dahin


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2009)

danke!

dann werde ich mir mal den tesla nachbau von dx bestellen.


----------



## exto (6. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da fahren so viele mit Supernova Lupine und Co, dass dein eigenes Licht egal wird.
> Letztes Jahr bin ich mit Sigma Evo+Evo X oder wie die hießen gefahren.
> Dieses Jahr mit Eigenbau auf Aurora Basis. Alles in der Klasse rund um 100,- reich für den Hobbyradfahrer völlig aus.
> Sinnvoll ist es die Dinger vorher in der Nacht getestet zu haben.
> ...



Leihst du mir dann dieses Jahr dein Sigma-Geraffel? Meine EvoX hat den Geist aufgegeben und Akkus brauche ich dieses Jahr ja auch ein Paar mehr.

@Felixxx: Hatte mir für den Monte Schlacko sowieso die eine oder andere Schiebeeinlage vorgenommen. Mal n Stück zu Füß gehen ist ganz gut für Hintern, Rücken und Nacken...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Leihst du mir dann dieses Jahr dein Sigma-Geraffel? Meine EvoX hat den Geist aufgegeben und Akkus brauche ich dieses Jahr ja auch ein Paar mehr.
> 
> @Felixxx: Hatte mir für den Monte Schlacko sowieso die eine oder andere Schiebeeinlage vorgenommen. Mal n Stück zu Füß gehen ist ganz gut für Hintern, Rücken und Nacken...



Habe ich an Marcx verkauft. Der nutzt sie in Team2.
Frag mal Homer.
Sonst bauen wir noch was aus DX Teilen


----------



## Medic-BHD (8. Juni 2009)

Servus zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 4er team bei dem ich vielleicht noch mitfahren könnte! Habe erfahrung mit 24h Rennen da ich letztes jahr in münchen mitgefahren bin. Bin 21 und komme aus Düsseldorf! Wenn wer was hat eifach mal anfragen!

Danke... Ride on...


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin gestern in einem sympathischen 4er Team aufgenommen worden und habe ein paar Fragen an die, die die Strecke schon kennen.

Mein Bike hat ne Carbon Starrgabel (Ritchey WCS) und ne Dura Ace 12-27 Kassette. 

Ist das ok???
Mit der Kassette bin ich bisher eigentlich jeden Berg gut rauf gekommen nur hat mir heute jemand gesagt, der das Rennen schon mal gefahren ist, dass ich mit der Starrgabel da gar nicht glücklich werde...

LG
Matthias


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gestern in einem sympathischen 4er Team aufgenommen worden und habe ein paar Fragen an die, die die Strecke schon kennen.
> 
> ...



Wenn nicht da, wo sonst?

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch starr gefahren (dieses Jahr wieder) und war auf 95% der Strecke glücklich damit.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juni 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gestern in einem sympathischen 4er Team aufgenommen worden und habe ein paar Fragen an die, die die Strecke schon kennen.
> 
> ...


 
12-27 geht locker. Ich bin 11-26 gefahren und gehöre sicher nicht zu den kräftigen, aber die meisten Anstiege kannst du mit Schwung wegdrücken.
Zur Starrgabel: Wenn du sie sonst auch fährst, wo soll das Problem sein?
Am Ende von zwei Abfahrten entwickelten sich im verlauf des Rennens tiefe Bremswellen, in denen ich für die 80mm vorn dankbar war. Irgendwann hatte ich aber auch Spaß direkt da rein zu fahren, umfahren ginge auch.
Ich werde die Strecke ggf. am Freitag mit Alustarrgabel abfahren und dann entscheiden. Umbauen dauert ja nur 5 Minuten.


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Juni 2009)

Vielen DANK für die Antwort...

Hatte mir jetzt schon ein wenig Sorgen gemacht. Hab mir gestern auch ein Video runtergeladen und hatte dort auch nichts wirklich schlimmes gesehen. Die Treppe sollte ja kein Problem sein...

Na dann freue ich mich mal auf ein gutes Rennen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

AAAARRGGH!!

Das böse Wort mit den Stufen  Schnell löschen, sonst gibt's hier wieder ne Seitenlange Diskussion...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> AAAARRGGH!!
> Das böse Wort mit den Stufen  Schnell löschen, sonst gibt's hier wieder ne Seitenlange Diskussion...



*Hardcoretreppendownhill*


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bin ja echt mal gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert, bis das böse wort
> mit stahltr...e wieder zum bestimmenden thema wird





Sumsemann schrieb:


> Vielen DANK für die Antwort...
> 
> Hatte mir jetzt schon ein wenig Sorgen gemacht. Hab mir gestern auch ein Video runtergeladen und hatte dort auch nichts wirklich schlimmes gesehen. Die *Treppe* sollte ja kein Problem sein...
> 
> ...





exto schrieb:


> AAAARRGGH!!
> 
> Das böse Wort mit den Stufen  Schnell löschen, sonst gibt's hier wieder ne Seitenlange Diskussion...




da war´s, da war´s  

ich hab´s ganz deutlich gelesen  

es wurde tre..e geschrieben


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juni 2009)

Treppe Treppe Treppe Treppe Treppe Trepppe Treppe



*flitz


----------



## ThK (19. Juni 2009)

Dann nennt es doch einfach klack-kalack-klack_schepper ....

Allen viel Spaß dort dieses Jahr!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2009)

Ich fand die lösung letztes jahr mit der umfahrung der Treppe im ansatz gut. Allerdings habe ich nicht verstanden warum man da schieben musste. Es sollte doch kein problem darstellen die umfahrung so mit Schikanen oder Flatterband zu modifizieren das man eine längere fahrzeit als die treppe runter benöigt...
Erstens habe ich mir auf der treppe 2008 das hinterrad zerschossen, zum zweiten kann man da fast nie so schnell fahren wie man möchte da doch immer ziemlich gemütlich da runtergetuckert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ich fand die lösung letztes jahr mit der umfahrung der Treppe im ansatz gut. Allerdings habe ich nicht verstanden warum man da schieben musste. Es sollte doch kein problem darstellen die umfahrung so mit Schikanen oder Flatterband zu modifizieren das man eine längere fahrzeit als die treppe runter benöigt...
> Erstens habe ich mir auf der treppe 2008 das hinterrad zerschossen, zum zweiten kann man da fast nie so schnell fahren wie man möchte da doch immer ziemlich gemütlich da runtergetuckert wird.



Wie kriegt man bitte -da- sein Hinterrad "zerschossen"


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2009)

Indem nann 90 kg wiegt und da 4o mal runterfährt, sollte einen auch nicht besonders verwundern solang man da keine dw einsetzt..


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Juni 2009)

...hmmm, das ist ja doof!!!

Wiege auch 90kg und wollte meine XTR Systemlafräder nicht unbedingt zuerschießen.
Das Ganze ist so schon teuer genug... Muss noch zusätzliche Kleidung kaufen, Beleuchtung, Startgeld...

Na ja, wie dem auch sei. Wenn man die Tr... (UPS fast das verbotene Wort genutzt) klack-kalack-klack_schepper....  umfahren bzw umlaufen kann, dann werde ich wohl diesen Weg wählen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2009)

@exto + Hoerman: POPCORN es geht los


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @exto + Hoerman: POPCORN es geht los


----------



## Dumens100 (20. Juni 2009)

bin heute die Strecke gefahren jetzt haben sie die klack-kalack-klack_schepper....  am ende mit einer Eisenstange verbarikadiert damit wir nicht mehr üben können


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> bin heute die Strecke gefahren jetzt haben sie die klack-kalack-klack_schepper....  am ende mit einer Eisenstange verbarikadiert damit wir nicht mehr üben können




Ja nu...wenns dochn nur am Ende ist


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> bin heute die Strecke gefahren jetzt haben sie die klack-kalack-klack_schepper....  am ende mit einer Eisenstange verbarikadiert damit wir nicht mehr üben können



Ist das die einzige "klack-kalack-klack_schepper" in Düsburch?


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ist das die einzige "klack-kalack-klack_schepper" in Düsburch?



es gibt eine "klack-kalack-klack_schepper" und eine steile Abfahrt mit heftigen Bodenwellen am Ende.

Beide kann man aber umlaufen um sein Bike zu schonen, bzw wenn man über nicht so viel Fahrtechnik verfügt.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> es gibt eine "klack-kalack-klack_schepper" und eine steile Abfahrt mit heftigen Bodenwellen am Ende.
> 
> Beide kann man aber umlaufen um sein Bike zu schonen, bzw wenn man über nicht so viel Fahrtechnik verfügt.
> 
> ...



Soweit bekannt. Ich wollte aber fragen, warum Ihr
a) Treppen fahren übt
und
b) das nur an der auf der Rennstrecke gehen soll.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass mir das runterlaufen schwerer fällt, als das fahren  bin halt Mountainbiker und nicht Postbote oder Pizzamann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2009)

üben kann man das natürlich auch an anderen Treppen aber wenn mann wissen will wie lang man für eine Runde braucht wäre es von Vorteil die Treppe dort vor Ort fahren zu können


----------



## canno-range (22. Juni 2009)

Es ist halt keine "normale" Treppe sondern die einzelnen Stufen sind knapp einen Meter lang. Das passt irgendwie nicht ideal zum Radstand eines Bikes und *kann *(ich betone: kann) dazu führen, dass sich das Rad recht unangenehm aufschaukelt, besonders wenn die Dämpfung der Gabel nicht richtig funktioniert, oder diese nicht richtig eingestellt ist. 

Persönlich würde ich mir auch wünschen, dass mehr Leute den "chickenway" wählen, denn dann könnte man es im Rennen dort richtig laufen lassen. Das war im letzen Jahr bei mir nur bei ganz wenigen Runden möglich, da ich fast immer jemanden vor mir hatte, der dort gebremst runtergefahren ist. Dabei gilt hier ganz besonders: *Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit*.

Die Sperrung außerhalb der Rennzeit kann ich schon nachvollziehen, da ich mehrfach gesehen habe, wie Leute dort einfach runtergeballert sind.

Da unten direkt ein kreuzender Weg ist und man aufgrund der hohen Betonwände nichts sieht, ist das schon gefährlich.


----------



## ThK (22. Juni 2009)

Letztes Jahr wurde es von vielen Teams so gehandhabt das Einer langsam vorfuhr sich dort unten hinstellte und sozusagen den "Verkehr" aufhielt.
Alles kein Problem für die Leute, welche auch noch interressiert zugeschaut haben.

Solch' ein Verbarriakdieren ist doch leider wieder eine Antwort darauf das viel zu viele einfach ohne Rücksicht wie die begasten da runter gebrettert sind!

Also wie immer...
Die ganze Szene darf auf Grund einer handvoll "Idioten" leiden.


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Juni 2009)

.....das ist aber nichts neues. Die Schranke gab es schon, da wurde in DU noch kein Rennen gefahren. 
Warum sie aber immer wieder mal zwischendurch abgebaut wird, das ist mir auch schleierhaft


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2009)

Weiß einer wie die Startaufstellung ist?

8er vor 4er und dann Einzel?

Danke?


----------



## SBIKERC (23. Juni 2009)

kp...denke aber nicht das es eine so große Rolle spielt...Rennen ist ja schließlich lang genug...werde persönlich im 4-er unterwegs sein


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> kp...denke aber nicht das es eine so große Rolle spielt...Rennen ist ja schließlich lang genug...werde persönlich im 4-er unterwegs sein



Mussten vorletztes Jahr in der ersten Runde 10 Min. vor der TREPPE im Stau stehen


----------



## Becci (23. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mussten vorletztes Jahr in der ersten Runde 10 Min. vor der TREPPE im Stau stehen



?
hab ich was verpasst, das du gefahren bist???
und fährst du dieses jahr selber?welches team?

letztes jahr gabs soweit ich weiß die aufteilung, 4er, 2er dann 8er und dann einzel falls mich nicht alles täuscht...


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2009)

Becci schrieb:


> ?
> hab ich was verpasst, das du gefahren bist???
> und fährst du dieses jahr selber?welches team?
> 
> letztes jahr gabs soweit ich weiß die aufteilung, 4er, 2er dann 8er und dann einzel falls mich nicht alles täuscht...




Hatte erst überlegt wieder fahren zu lassen 

Bin aber nun doch selbst am Start. 4er mixed Casting Team aus Essen 
Denke das ist ein ganz gutes Training für meine CCs.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (23. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hatte erst überlegt wieder fahren zu lassen
> 
> Bin aber nun doch selbst am Start. 4er mixed Casting Team aus Essen
> Denke das ist ein ganz gutes Training für meine CCs.
> ...



nun iris hatte ich ja in betzdorf gefragt was mit ihr ist....aber ich denke mal sie betreut dich?


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2009)

Becci schrieb:


> nun iris hatte ich ja in betzdorf gefragt was mit ihr ist....aber ich denke mal sie betreut dich?



Ich sie am Nürburgring,
sie mich in Duisburg.


----------



## FreakyStyley (23. Juni 2009)

Zwei Europameister eben.


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2009)

FreakyStyley schrieb:


> Zwei Europameister eben.



Man hilft sich wo man kann 


BTW: Du kannst meinen Titel erben. Hast Du Zeit am 11.07.2009?


----------



## Dumens100 (23. Juni 2009)

letztes Jahr gab es keine Aufteilung beim Start nach Gruppen man konnte sich aufstellen wo mann wolte.


----------



## Rotten67 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bin da heute mal ein paar Runden gefahren. Die Treppe ist nun am Ende total verbaut.
Zusätzlich noch eine Barriere...toll unsere Stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (25. Juni 2009)

Becci schrieb:


> ?
> hab ich was verpasst, das du gefahren bist???
> und fährst du dieses jahr selber?welches team?
> 
> letztes jahr gabs soweit ich weiß die aufteilung, 4er, 2er dann 8er und dann einzel falls mich nicht alles täuscht...



Du täuscht Dich.
Das war bunt gemixt


----------



## M::::: (25. Juni 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich bin da heute mal ein paar Runden gefahren. Die Treppe ist nun am Ende total verbaut.
> Zusätzlich noch eine Barriere...toll unsere Stadt.



Zum einen ist wohl primär der DAV und nicht die Stadt dafür zuständig und zum anderen werden die wohl ihre Gründe haben,warum das zu gebaut wurde (Langeweile schließe ich da mal aus).
Das is ne stinknormale Fußgängertreppe, die bis auf 24 h im Jahr auch eine bleiben sollte. Man kann das Ende nicht einsehen und am Ende der Treppe ist ein Kinderspielplatz.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

M::::: schrieb:


> Zum einen ist wohl primär der DAV und nicht die Stadt dafür zuständig und zum anderen werden die wohl ihre Gründe haben,warum das zu gebaut wurde (Langeweile schließe ich da mal aus).
> Das is ne stinknormale Fußgängertreppe, die bis auf 24 h im Jahr auch eine bleiben sollte. Man kann das Ende nicht einsehen und am Ende der Treppe ist ein Kinderspielplatz.



Richtig das sehe ich auch so!!!!!!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juni 2009)

hat noch jemand interesse an einem 2er Team Startplatz,
kompl. 130  für beide


----------



## KILROY (26. Juni 2009)

> "klack-kalack-klack_schepper"



will heissen:
Auf 3 Stufen Fahrbahnkontakt, dann der Einschlag ins Moderatorenzelt 

oder was ? 


Können wir das Rennen nicht vorziehen, bis August dauert's ja noch eine halbe Ewigkeit


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juni 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> will heissen:
> Auf 3 Stufen Fahrbahnkontakt, dann der Einschlag ins Moderatorenzelt
> 
> oder was ?
> ...



http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm

Ab 5:11 machts klack-klack-schepper


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Juni 2009)

Das mit der SIcherheit ist ja vollkommen richtig. Aber man hätte das was bauen können wo man abbremsen und langsam durhchfahren kann.

Natürlich gibt es immer Leute die da runter brettern als ob es kein morgen gäbe. Aber ein paar vernünftige gibt es ja auch noch....so wie mich


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Das mit der SIcherheit ist ja vollkommen richtig. Aber man hätte das was bauen können wo man abbremsen und langsam durhchfahren kann.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es immer Leute die da runter brettern als ob es kein morgen gäbe. Aber ein paar vernünftige gibt es ja auch noch....so wie mich




Ja, aber nochmal...es ist ne Treppe, ne Treppe, die ursprünglich dafür gebaut wurde, um FUSSgänger von hier nach dort höhenmetermässig unter die Arme zu greifen ;-) Räder sind da nicht vorgesehen gewesen und auch ich halte es nicht für richtig, da auf Kosten der Sicherheit was dran zu ändern... 

Nix für Ungut.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2009)

hallo    

fahrt ihr mountainbike oder rennrad ?

wenn zweites, dann macht das weiter und bleibt duisburg fern. 
allen anderen wünsch ich viel spaß, denn was soll an dieser treppe 
so schlimm sein :





ist halt ne treppe, die jeder der sein bike auch nur halbwegs beherrscht, fahren kann .

ich finde diese diskussion jedes jahr auf´s neue einfach nur lächerlich .

was erwartet ihr denn von einem  *mountainbikerennen ?*
0 hm auf nem sportplatz und nur im kreis fahren, oder ein würdiges rennen auch mit ein paar technischen passagen ?


----------



## Dumens100 (26. Juni 2009)

momentan ist das Problem das Du sie nicht fahren kannst da sie unten voll blockiert ist mit Eisenstangen wird zum Rennen wohl demontiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> fahrt ihr mountainbike oder rennrad ?
> 
> ...




glaub mir, es gibt mehr solche 0HM fahrer als du denkst.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> momentan ist das Problem das Du sie nicht fahren kannst da sie unten voll blockiert ist mit Eisenstangen wird zum Rennen wohl demontiert



Dann frage ich anders....es gibt ein offenes Streckentraining, was spricht dagegen, das Dingen da zu fahren?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fahrt ihr mountainbike oder rennrad ?
> 
> was erwartet ihr denn von einem  *mountainbikerennen ?*
> 0 hm auf nem sportplatz und nur im kreis fahren, oder ein würdiges rennen auch mit ein paar technischen passagen ?



Gut, die 0 Höhenmeter-Fahrer haben es in Duisburg definitiv einfacher ;-)

Das wird auch der Bergabfraktion entgegenkommen, die an jedem kleinen Anstieg nen Sauerstoffzelt brauchen. 

Aber die haben ja dann die spannende Trap Trap


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es aber Lächerlich, dass einige sich hier über diese Diskussion aufregen.

Darf man nicht mehr alles fragen?

Es gibt bei einem solchen Rennen jedes Jahr Neulinge, die so eine Treppe noch nie gefahren sind. Ich gehöre dazu und bin mir daher etwas unsicher. Ich wohne zu weit weg um sie vorab zu testen. Habe auch keine solche Treppe vor Ort, um mal hier zu "üben".

Des weiteren mache ich mir auch um mein Bike ein wenig Sorgen. Die einen finden das zwar sicher Lächerlich aber neben dem Geld (bei Defekt) währ auch der Rennabbruch sehr, sehr ärgerlich.

Fahre übrigens nen Carbon Hardtail mit einer Ritchey WCS Carbon Stargabel. Diese ist eigentlich nun sicher nicht für´s Treppenfahren gedacht und ich hoffe sie wird die 24 Std. überleben...

LG
Matthias


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

Dann nimm halt den Chickenway, dafür isser doch da 

Wie gesagt, testen kannn man sie doch am Renntag noch am Vormittag.




Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber Lächerlich, dass einige sich hier über diese Diskussion aufregen.
> 
> Darf man nicht mehr alles fragen?
> 
> ...


----------



## BartSi (26. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm



Der Film ist Klasse aber schon seeehr alt.
Früher war halt alles besser.

Naja und Treppen fahren ist einfach nur langweilig, klack, klack, klack..., außer sie sind aus Holz und nass


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, aber nochmal...es ist ne Treppe, ne Treppe, die ursprünglich dafür gebaut wurde, um FUSSgänger von hier nach dort höhenmetermässig unter die Arme zu greifen ;-) Räder sind da nicht vorgesehen gewesen und auch ich halte es nicht für richtig, da auf Kosten der Sicherheit was dran zu ändern...
> 
> Nix für Ungut.



Natürlich nix für ungut....hast ja Recht. Kann man nix dran deuteln.
Aber im Rahmen des Rennens bzw. zum abfahren der Strecke halt ein wenig dumm gelaufen. 
Obwohl wenn man die Sperre drin lässt, wäre es doch mal eine technische Herausforderung


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Des weiteren mache ich mir auch um mein Bike ein wenig Sorgen. Die einen finden das zwar sicher Lächerlich aber neben dem Geld (bei Defekt) währ auch der Rennabbruch sehr, sehr ärgerlich.
> 
> Fahre übrigens nen Carbon Hardtail mit einer Ritchey WCS Carbon Stargabel. Diese ist eigentlich nun sicher nicht für´s Treppenfahren gedacht und ich hoffe sie wird die 24 Std. überleben...
> 
> ...



ich fahr auch nen hardtail aus carbon , na und ???

wenn du dir mit deiner starrgabel noch nicht mal so eine kleine treppe zutraust, frag ich mich ersthaft, was du dann mit deinem bike zu hause so anstellst ? 
eisdielenposen oder die 0 hm sportplatzrunde ?
also mal ehrlich, wenn du kein vertrauen in dein 8,1kg bike hast, bau es halt stabiler.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Hörmann,

warum greifst du mich denn gleich an?

Ich habe nun mal ein wenig Bedenken. 
Ich nutze mein Bike nur zum Training... Ne Eisdiele hat es noch nie gesehen 

Fahren tue ich die selben Strecken wie meine Teamkollegen, in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit. Die haben gar sogar schon des öfteren bestaunt mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ich "harte" Strecken mit der Stargabel nehme.

Nichts desto trotz ist so ne Treppe, da halt noch nie gefahren, für mich im Moment eine Herausforderung. Evtl lache ich darüber wenn ich die Treppe ein mal gefahren bin. Momentan mache ich mir aber halt ein wenig gedanken. Immerhin wiege ich fahrfertig 95kg...

Aber keine Angst, habe deswegen keine Schlaflosen Nächte 

Wollte mich halt nur ein wenig vorab informieren (dafür ist das Forum doch da?) und finde es schade, dass einige sich hier so unkolligial verhalten.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2009)

@ Sumsemann
Wenn du auch "harte" Strecken mit deinem Starrbike fahren kannst, brauchst du vor dem stufigen Bau in Duisburg keine große Angst zu haben. Gut, jetzt ist "hart" eine Frage der Definition (Asphalt ist auch hart, verdammt hart), aber ich denke, du meinst schon steinige, wuzelige Wege im Gebüsch.
Mach dir keinen Kopf, wird schon.
Ob deine Gabel das aushält, kann ich nicht beurteilen...

Kai


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2009)

hallo matthias, 

will hier keinen angreifen. nur finde ich , wie schon geschrieben , diese treppendiskussion mehr als lächerlich. 

manchmal frag ich mich, wozu ein mtb da ist ?
mein bike z.b. wiegt z. zt. 9,2 kg ( mit federgabel  ), überlege aber auch, mir ne carbon-gabel extra für´s rennen einzubauen.

warum sollte eine carbongabel die treppe nicht aushalten ?
sicherlich muss man(n) ein wenig mehr arbeiten auf der treppe als mit federgabel. 

aber irgendwo hat leichtbau auch seine grenzen, da geb ich dir recht. 
allerdings ist mein bike ein gebrauchsgegenstand und wird seinem einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegt.  
wenn ich bei einem rennen oder einer ausfahrt mit meinen kumpels kein vertrauen ind material hab, muss ich halt stabilere teile einbauen.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo matthias,
> 
> will hier keinen angreifen. nur finde ich , wie schon geschrieben , diese treppendiskussion mehr als lächerlich.
> 
> ...



Damit hast du zu 100% geschrieben was auch ich denke.

Ich habe meine Carbongabel (wie auch meine XTR Systemlaufräder) noch nicht so lange, dass ich 100%ig sicher sein kann, dass sie einer solchen Treppe, mit meinen über 90kg, standhalten.

Also was machen... Genau im Forum informieren 

Aber ich denke eigentlich, dass es das Bike schon schaffen wird. So manche Wurzel und Steinpisten, die wir im Training fahren, dürften so einer Treppe eigentlich in nichts nachstehen...

Werde mich halt auch vor Rennbeginn ein wenig mit der Treppe in Duisburg beschäftigen und dann entscheiden obs doch der Chickenrun wird 

LG und schönen Abend noch,

Matthias


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2009)

@ Sumsemann
Was fährst du denn? 1er, 2er, 4er oder 8er.
Es gab ja schon den Fall, dass sich jemand in ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse seinen LRS "zerschossen" hat. Aber ansich sollte ein LRS diese Belastung schon aushalten, auch wenn ich da auch nicht ganz frei von Bedenken bin.

Kai


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2009)

Roudy!

Popcorn is alle... Und bring gleich noch n Bier mit...


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2009)

Das sind Treppen, die unser Hoermanchen gern fährt:

















Fragt ihn doch mal, wie sein ganz persönlicher, biologischer Systemlaufradsatz auf die letzte reagiert hat... :

Rouuuudy, wo bleibt das Popcorn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das sind Treppen, die unser Hoermanchen gern fährt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen 19 Uhr 
Wo ist den das Foto, wo Hoerman mit dem Carbonhardtail die Box droppt?
Sonst glauben alle, die Treppe in Duisburg ist soo gefährlich, dass Mann und Frau Fullface und Protektoren braucht. Ich würde glaube ich, eine Zwischenzeitnahme an der Treppe machen.
Alle mit Zeiten z.B. größer 17 Minuten/Runde *MÜSSEN* den Hühnchenweg gehen.

Wichtig ist mir noch mal drauf hinzuweisen, das Überholen (wo es erlaubt ist) zu signalisieren.

RECHTS / LINKS reichte nicht aus.
Bitte ruft rechts vorbei oder links vorbei


----------



## Öli__ (27. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Alle mit Zeiten z.B. größer 17 Minuten/Runde *MÜSSEN* den Hühnchenweg gehen.






roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir noch mal drauf hinzuweisen, das Überholen (wo es erlaubt ist) zu signalisieren.
> 
> RECHTS / LINKS reichte nicht aus.
> Bitte ruft rechts vorbei oder links vorbei




genau so sollte es sein!!!


----------



## madmanic (27. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen 19 Uhr
> Alle mit Zeiten z.B. größer 17 Minuten/Runde *MÜSSEN* den Hühnchenweg gehen.



   .... du musst nicht davon ausgehen das Fahrer die keine 17ner Zeiten schaffen langsam die Treppe runter fahren, es gibt halt Fahrer die  nicht so gut beim Bergauffahren sind, zu denen gehöre ich übrigens auch, mit meinem Gewicht (107kg) bin ich bergab aber im Vorteil. 




roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir noch mal drauf hinzuweisen, das Überholen (wo es erlaubt ist) zu signalisieren.
> 
> RECHTS / LINKS reichte nicht aus.
> Bitte ruft rechts vorbei oder links vorbei



   Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Basti_88 (27. Juni 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Das mit der SIcherheit ist ja vollkommen richtig. Aber man hätte das was bauen können wo man abbremsen und langsam durhchfahren kann.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es immer Leute die da runter brettern als ob es kein morgen gäbe. Aber ein paar vernünftige gibt es ja auch noch....so wie mich



vielleicht gibt es auch leute die biken können und welche die es lassen sollten!!
Heul doch nicht rum, ist doch gut wenns bissle anspruchsvolle teile in einer Strecke gibt! Sonst musst halt zuhausebleiben und Radwegfahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das sind Treppen, die unser Hoermanchen gern fährt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
.
.
.


es geht hier aber um diese kleine mickrige treppe




 , und nicht um solche wie auf deinen fotos.

und das kleine treppchen sollte jeder der sein bike artgerecht bewegt, fahren können. 

und mein persönlicher, biologischer systemlaufradsatz hat grad nen riss in der kniescheibe, da er den drop von der box versaut hat. 
( was aber ein anderes thema ist  )


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Juni 2009)

nicht jedes jahr die gleiche diskussion über die treppe (auch Todesstufen genannt)

einfach vor dem rennen mal runterfahren

wenns nicht klappt

falscher sport


----------



## Basti_88 (27. Juni 2009)

so seh ich das auch!!! Es heißt 24h MTB Rennen und nicht 24h Radwegrennen


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Juni 2009)

Popcorn

Mann könnte die strecke ja auch andersrum fahren und die treppe hochlaufen

das wäre dann nicht so gefährlich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juni 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Das mit der Sicherheit ist ja vollkommen richtig. Aber man hätte was bauen können wo man abbremsen und langsam durchfahren kann.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es immer Leute die da runter brettern als ob es kein morgen gäbe. Aber ein paar Vernünftige gibt es ja auch noch....so wie mich



Schulterklopf...wenigstens ein Vernünftiger 
Letztes Jahr haben wir Platz 104 im 4-er belegt. Nichts tolles, aber wir hatten Hammerspaß am schnell fahren und im Kampf um Platz 99!
In einem Rennen (in Erinnere, das die 24h von Dusiburg als solches eingestuft werden) wird gebrettert. Wenn du eine Fahrradtour machen willst, tu das  aber tu es nicht während andere um Zeiten und Plätze kämpfen und Ihre helle Freude am fahren, heizen, brettern oder bolzen haben. Nicht jeder wird gewinnen, aber jeder gibt was er kann und es ist mir schon unverständlich, wenn Fahrer aus Selbstüberschätzung die Todestreppe im Schritttempo runterhoppeln und richtige Mountainbiker aufhalten. 
Wenn ich merke, ich bin dort überfordert finde ich es Rücksichtsvoll über den Chickenway zu schieben.

Danke



madmanic schrieb:


> .... du musst nicht davon ausgehen das Fahrer die keine 17ner Zeiten schaffen langsam die Treppe runter fahren, es gibt halt Fahrer die  nicht so gut beim Bergauffahren sind, zu denen gehöre ich übrigens auch, mit meinem Gewicht (107kg) bin ich bergab aber im Vorteil.
> Kann ich nur zustimmen



Bergab bin ich in deinem Windschatten.
Der 17er Schnitt war nur ein erster zaghafter Vorschlag
Ein Treppensprint am Freitag wäre mein zweiter Vorschlag (mit Speedtrap am Ende) => Vmax <30km/h = Chickenway for ever



eddy 1 schrieb:


> nicht jedes jahr die gleiche diskussion über die treppe (auch Todesstufen genannt)
> einfach vor dem rennen mal runterfahren
> wenns nicht klappt
> falscher sport



_*TODESSTUFEN *_gefällt mir


----------



## Rotten67 (28. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schulterklopf...wenigstens ein Vernünftiger
> Letztes Jahr haben wir Platz 104 im 4-er belegt. Nichts tolles, aber wir hatten Hammerspaß am schnell fahren und im Kampf um Platz 99!
> In einem Rennen (in Erinnere, das die 24h von Dusiburg als solches eingestuft werden) wird gebrettert. Wenn du eine Fahrradtour machen willst, tu das  aber tu es nicht während andere um Zeiten und Plätze kämpfen und Ihre helle Freude am fahren, heizen, brettern oder bolzen haben. Nicht jeder wird gewinnen, aber jeder gibt was er kann und es ist mir schon unverständlich, wenn Fahrer aus Selbstüberschätzung die Todestreppe im Schritttempo runterhoppeln und richtige Mountainbiker aufhalten.
> Wenn ich merke, ich bin dort überfordert finde ich es Rücksichtsvoll über den Chickenway zu schieben.
> ...



Ich glaube du hast das was nicht richtig gelesen, mein richtiger Moutainbiker. Auch ein Adelstitel....
Es ging um das Abfahren der Runde vor dem Rennen. Und nicht um selbiges.
Mir persönlich ist es egal wie jemand die Treppe fährt. Da gewinne ich nichts und genauso wenig verliere ich da was.
Was machst du denn bei einem Marathon wenn vor dir jemand langsamer ist als du. Oder mal umgekehrt...
Ich fahre also mit meinem Kumpel im zweier und das so wir wir es für unser Rennen für richtig halten. 

Also dir und deinen Junges ein gutes und vor allem sturzfreies Rennnen und den Platz den ihr wollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juni 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das was nicht richtig gelesen, mein richtiger Moutainbiker. Auch ein Adelstitel....
> Es ging um das Abfahren der Runde vor dem Rennen. Und nicht um selbiges.



Entschuldigung, habe ich überlesen oder anders interpretiert.



Rotten67 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist es egal wie jemand die Treppe fährt. Da gewinne ich nichts und genauso wenig verliere ich da was.


Nun ja! Wenn du im 2-er startest kommst du ca. 35x da runter.
Im Extremfall also 35x das Risiko hinter jemandem in Schrittgeschwindigkeit da runter zu fahren und zu stürzen. UND bis zu 5 Minuten Zeitverlust, das kann schon das Einfahren in eine weitere Runde bedeuten.



Rotten67 schrieb:


> Was machst du denn bei einem Marathon wenn vor dir jemand langsamer ist als du. Oder mal umgekehrt...


Auch wenn ich mich hier im Vorfeld schon wieder zu lange mit der Treppe beschäftige, werde ich während der Veranstaltung die Situation mit einem Lächeln so nehmen wie sie kommt. 
Fährt einer vor mir "zu" langsam, ist das einfach so. PUNKT
Für den häufiger vorkommenden Fall, das ich der langsame bin, habe ich vor markanten Stellen oft den Blick nach hinten und lasse die Leute vor, die richtig Fahrrad fahren können.



Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich fahre also mit meinem Kumpel im zweier und das so wir wir es für unser Rennen für richtig halten.
> 
> Also dir und deinen Junges ein gutes und vor allem sturzfreies Rennnen und den Platz den ihr wollt...


Dito


----------



## Rotten67 (29. Juni 2009)

Siehste, geht doch
auch wenn ich wohl nicht auf 35x komme werde
bei 30 bin ich zufrieden.
Ich mache auch Platz wenn jemand schneller ist. In Duisburg ist es kaum ein Problem, gibt ja genügend Stellen.


----------



## Borgrider (29. Juni 2009)

so unser 8er team für 2009 steht jetzt auch...mal wieder mit freundlicher unterstützung der firma BECKS.

Teamname .....MTB BECKS Raceing


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2009)

.... Racing


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2009)

Borgrider schrieb:


> so unser 8er team für 2009 steht jetzt auch...mal wieder mit freundlicher unterstützung der firma BECKS.
> 
> Teamname .....MTB BECKS Raceing



Im Rennbetrieb hoffentlich ohne das "e", BeCKS hin oder her.

EDIT: Mist, wenn man die Fenster immer solange offen läßt und andere Sachen vorzieht.


----------



## wogru (29. Juni 2009)

Borgrider schrieb:


> so unser 8er team für 2009 steht jetzt auch...mal wieder mit freundlicher unterstützung der firma BECKS.
> 
> Teamname .....MTB BECKS Raceing



Lasst ihn doch als Raceing starten, so hat er wenigstens die Lacher auf seiner Seite


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2009)

Borgrider schrieb:


> so unser 8er team für 2009 steht jetzt auch...mal wieder mit freundlicher unterstützung der firma BECKS.
> Teamname .....MTB BECKS Raceing



Falls Ihr an Powergel mit Weizenbieraroma rankommt, sagt bitte Bescheid. Seit Ihr die Truppe, die ein Pils pro Runde vertiglt?


----------



## KILROY (7. Juli 2009)

Ist die (derzeitige ) Treppensperrung eigentlich mittlerweile der Normalfall, damit da nicht permanent biker runterscheppern ?
Oder wird das nur jedes Jahr kurz vor'm Rennen gemacht ? 
Ich meine, in den Vorjahren hätte man "auch mal so" fahren können...


----------



## 449 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Auch wenn ich selbst kein MTB fahre, hab ich mich extra angemeldet, um an dieser Stelle mal was loszuwerden.
Das 24h Rennen ist sicher eine tolle Veranstaltung und jeder, der dort mitfährt, hat meinen Respekt vor der sportlichen Leistung.
Leider kommt es in der Zeit vor dem eigentlichen Rennen immer wieder vor, dass "Rennfahrer" im vollen Ornat die Strecke im Renntempo abbrettern um dort zu trainieren.
Dabei sind natürlich Interessenskonflikte vorprogrammiert. Wenn ich dort mit meinen Hunden spazieren gehe (ist übrigens Freilaufzone) und von weitem schon jemand brüllt "Hunde an die Leine !!!" um dann am uns vorbeizublasen ist meine Toleranz begrenzt.
Idioten gibt es überall, das weiß ich auch von meinem Sport und ich will auch hier nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, ich wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen, dass die "Rennstrecke" alltags ein Naherholungsgebiet ist.
Ansonsten Danke an alle, die sich rücksichtsvoll verhalten.

Weiter viel Spaß und Erfolg, ich werde mal vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (7. Juli 2009)

auf den Wegen ist Leinen Pflicht
aber Rücksichtnahme sollte schon bei allen an erster Stelle stehen
mit Freundlichkeit kommt man weiter


----------



## Öli__ (7. Juli 2009)

www.stadthunde.com/duisburg/auf-einen-blick/hundegesetz-hundeverordnung.html schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Für große Hunde (§ 11-Hunde), die ausgewachsen eine Widerristhöhe von mind. 40 cm oder ein Gewicht von mind. 20 kg haben,
> gilt eine zusätzliche Leinenpflicht innerhalb im Zusammenhang bebauter Ortsteile auf öffentlichen Straßen, Wegen und Plätzen.
> Hunde der Kategorien kleine Hunde und große *Hunde dürfen in folgenden Bereichen unangeleint unterwegs sein*:
> ...


damit sollte alles gesagt sein.

Ansonsten gebe ich 449 recht! Der Landschaftspark ist keine permanente Rennstrecke


----------



## 449 (7. Juli 2009)

Es geht auch nicht um Rechthaberei sondern um gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Genauso selbstverständlich, wie ich Radfahrern Platz mache (wenn ich dazu komme) möchte ich mich darauf verlassen können, nicht über den Haufen gebrettert zu werden. Dabei geht es nicht um Hund, Leine, Leinenzwang etc.
Ich wollte das nur mal gesagt haben, weil die agressive Fahrweise einiger Fahrer die "Dauerbenutzer" des Landschaftsparks (sind ja meist Hundebesitzer) ziemlich nervt. Dabei ist der Zusammenhang mit dem 24h Rennen klar erkennbar und wirft auch kein gutes Licht auf die Veranstaltung.
Ich komme vom Motorsport und kenne die Problematik, dass unter dem Verhalten einiger weniger ganze Veranstaltungen leiden.
Ich hab gedacht, das ist hier vielleicht die richtige Adresse, das mal loszuwerden, wenn nicht - um so besser 

Viel Spass noch hier und im Landschaftspark - ich bin dann mal wieder weg


----------



## scotty33 (9. Juli 2009)

449 schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um Rechthaberei sondern um gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Genauso selbstverständlich, wie ich Radfahrern Platz mache (wenn ich dazu komme) möchte ich mich darauf verlassen können, nicht über den Haufen gebrettert zu werden. Dabei geht es nicht um Hund, Leine, Leinenzwang etc.
> Ich wollte das nur mal gesagt haben, weil die agressive Fahrweise einiger Fahrer die "Dauerbenutzer" des Landschaftsparks (sind ja meist Hundebesitzer) ziemlich nervt. Dabei ist der Zusammenhang mit dem 24h Rennen klar erkennbar und wirft auch kein gutes Licht auf die Veranstaltung.
> Ich komme vom Motorsport und kenne die Problematik, dass unter dem Verhalten einiger weniger ganze Veranstaltungen leiden.
> Ich hab gedacht, das ist hier vielleicht die richtige Adresse, das mal loszuwerden, wenn nicht - um so besser
> ...



Ich finde immer nur klasse welche Leute sich eigentlich aufregen und fahren wie die bekloppten. Die wirklich schnellen Fahrer sind eigentlich immer am Nettesten bzw. am erfahrensten beim vorbei fahren. 
Als ich angefangen habe MTB Rennen zu fahren, da wurde ich auch schon von Leuten wie Karl Platt überholt, auch wenn die grad vorn um Positionen kämpften. Glaubt mal nicht, dass da ein böses Wort oder sonstiges kommt.
Ich bin auch einer der gerade berg ab laufen lässt, aber wenn nun einer vor mir ist, dann ist es nun mal so. Wenn ich nicht vorbei komme ohne die Person zu gefährden dann lass ich es halt und fahre 10 sec. später vorbei.
Die großklappen haben ja alle im Bauch von Mutti schon fahren gelernt und sie vergessen, dass die ganzen Hobby-Biker die Rennen finanzieren. Leute wie Karl Platt wissen das, da hab ich mich mal beim Ironbike mit ihm drüber unterhalten. 

Es ist halt immer der gleiche schlag der sich aufregt. Ich bin letztes Jahr als Einzelstarter Duisburg gefahren und habe mir mal einige Nummern von großklappen gemerkt. Wenn du dann hinterher geschaut hast, woooooooooooooooow Platz 100 und sonst was. Hallo, wozu der Quatsch. 
Ich bin glaube ich 16ter geworden und in der letzten Runde sind noch zwei Einzelfahrer an mir vorbei, da ich gewartet habe und mit nem Kumpel über die Ziellinie wollte. Nun mal ehrlich Platz 16 oder 14 was soll das. 
Die Welt ist für mich nicht untergegangen und ich fahre immer noch genau so leidenschaftlich MTB wie vorher. 

Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.prowellhelmets.com/
http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2009)

kann das auch nur bestätigen. 
die richtig guten und echt sauschnellen fahrer sind immer höflich gewesen und haben, nachdem man platz gemacht hat, auch noch in der "hitze" des
rennens danke gesagt.

die möchtegernracer dagegen sind völlig verbissen an einem vorbei, teilweise sogar, ohne sich überhaupt bemerkbar zu machen. 
die haben´s noch nicht mal geschafft, rechts oder links zu sagen. 

und witzigerweise sind es dann genau die gewesen, die auf den kurzen abfahrten teilweise den verkehr aufgehalten haben, da ausser schnellen beinen null fahrtechnik vorhanden war. 

aber so ist es halt bei fast allen rennen . manche vergessen einfach, dass "wir" am nächsten tag wieder arbeiten müssen, und es in den rennen sowieso nur um die goldene ananas geht .

aber spinner gibt es halt leider in jedem sport. 


auf ein tolles rennen in duisburg

bis bald 

hoerman


----------



## Christer (9. Juli 2009)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Ich finde immer nur klasse welche Leute sich eigentlich aufregen und fahren wie die bekloppten. Die wirklich schnellen Fahrer sind eigentlich immer am Nettesten bzw. am erfahrensten beim vorbei fahren.
> Als ich angefangen habe MTB Rennen zu fahren, da wurde ich auch schon von Leuten wie Karl Platt überholt, auch wenn die grad vorn um Positionen kämpften. Glaubt mal nicht, dass da ein böses Wort oder sonstiges kommt.
> Ich bin auch einer der gerade berg ab laufen lässt, aber wenn nun einer vor mir ist, dann ist es nun mal so. Wenn ich nicht vorbei komme ohne die Person zu gefährden dann lass ich es halt und fahre 10 sec. später vorbei.
> Die großklappen haben ja alle im Bauch von Mutti schon fahren gelernt und sie vergessen, dass die ganzen Hobby-Biker die Rennen finanzieren. Leute wie Karl Platt wissen das, da hab ich mich mal beim Ironbike mit ihm drüber unterhalten.
> ...



Du zitierst und berufst dich hier mit deinem Posting auf einen anderen User und dessen Posting und hast dir seinen Text wohl gar nicht richtig durchgelesen. Kann das sein? Es geht dabei nicht um Rücksicht im Rennen, sondern um Rücksicht vor dem Rennen. Das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied. 

Gruß


SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (9. Juli 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Du zitierst und berufst dich hier mit deinem Posting auf einen anderen User und dessen Posting und hast dir seinen Text wohl gar nicht richtig durchgelesen. Kann das sein? Es geht dabei nicht um Rücksicht im Rennen, sondern um Rücksicht vor dem Rennen. Das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Die Idioten die es vor dem Rennen sind und Rumbrüllen, sind es während des Rennens weiter und stellen es da nicht ab.

Stefan


----------



## Re-spekt (9. Juli 2009)

ich zähl mich garnicht zu den schnellen -(hatte aber ein ordentlichen Schnitt)

doch ein "Hallo Links" (aber nur wenn auch die Möglichkeit besteht) - und ein "Danke"
ist Ehrensache.

und wenn schon mal Leute dabei sind die vorzeitig hecktisch werden nur weil man hinter ihnen auffährt - (weil keine Möglichkeit besteht stressfrei zu überholen) dann darf man auch mal rufen " hallo alles locker - kein Problem" 

hatte bisher kein Unfall - und auch keinen miterlebt (verursacht) ! (in 3x Duisburg)

habe aber 2-3 mal einem Fahrer zeigen müssen, das ihm seine aggressive Fahrweise kein Meter von mir entfernt ! (das hab ich mir dann doch nicht nehmen lassen)

*im übrigen würde ich einem ambitionierten / organisierten 4er Team noch zur Verfügung stehen !*
doch jetzt erstmal Albstadt


----------



## Rotwildbiker (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Biker,

ich habe krankheitsbedingt die Startplätze für mein 2er Team abzugeben.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.

[email protected]

0151-12566800

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Speichennippel (13. Juli 2009)

Welcher Reifen ist bei diesem Rennen am besten?

Trocken: ?

Nass: ?

Wechselhaft: ?


----------



## Fs6. (13. Juli 2009)

hallo,
wir sind ein Mountainbike Team, dass normalerweise an Bundesligarennen und co. teilnehmen. Leider haben wir den Anmeldestart verpasst und somit keinen 4er-Team Platz bekommen. Wenn jemand einen Platz vergeben muss oder kann meldet euch bitte!!

Vielen Dank vom Powerslide racing Team
[email protected]
jan-niklas-droste.de


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juli 2009)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Welcher Reifen ist bei diesem Rennen am besten?
> Trocken: ?
> Nass: ?
> Wechselhaft: ?



Letztes Jahr bin ich im Trockenen RaRa 2,1" gefahren.
Nach einem Reifenplatzer um Mitternacht (Ventilabriss) habe ich auf Speedking 2,1" gewechselt.
Ich glaube, auf der Strecke geht auch Schwalbe Marathon 
Der Asphaltanteil ist hoch, einige enge Kurven waren mit feinstem Schotter frisch aufbereitet, einige Treppen mit Riffelblech abgedeckt.

Empfehlung: Ein Vorderreifen, dessen Seitenführung du vertraust und hinten was leicht rollendes.


----------



## Öli__ (13. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ..............
> Der Asphaltanteil ist hoch,............




Hab ich was verpasst? Hier geht es doch immer noch um den Landschaftspark, oder?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

Öli schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Hier geht es doch immer noch um den Landschaftspark, oder?


Vielleicht meint er ja die Treppe *duck*

Kai


----------



## klmp77 (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn es nachts wieder zu regnen beginnt werde ich ab 9 Uhr SwampThing DH fahren.


----------



## Speichennippel (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe z.Zt. Speedking in 2,3". Ich hatte tatsächlich an Slicks gedacht, wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (13. Juli 2009)

Kann man eigentlich die Zeiten/Plazierungen während des Rennen im Internet bei Datasport abrufen ? 
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit / Quelle ?  Außer am Rennbüro


----------



## klmp77 (13. Juli 2009)

Internet funzt, aber natürlich mit leichter Verzögerung.


----------



## Christer (13. Juli 2009)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Zeiten/Plazierungen während des Rennen im Internet bei Datasport abrufen ?
> Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit / Quelle ?  Außer am Rennbüro



Datasport bietet diese Option auf jeden Fall an. Sogar sehr zeitnah. 

Die Frage ist nur welche Firma die Zeitmessung beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg übernimmt. 

In der Ausschreibung steht die Firma Datasport. 

Auf der "Titelseite" der Event Webseite steht die Firma Sportservice Hamburg. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> fahrt ihr mountainbike oder rennrad ?.....
> 
> ...



Super, für ein "würdiges Rennen" würde ich meines empfindens nach eher richtung Belgien oder Schweiz fahren... Aber wer diese Bolzveranstaltung mit 85 % Vollpfosten-Anteil (Das zugegebener massen Landschaftlich wirklich schön eingebettet und mit grösten bemühen organisiert ist) in welcher Form auch immer als würdig erachtet, den kann ich sowieso nicht ernst nehmen. 

Da ich MTB und Rennrad fahre hätte ich noch einen anderen Vorschlag. Lasst uns doch ein paar Bretter auf die Treppe legen und von unten hochfahren. So kann ich mir auf mein Rennrad Crossreifen aufziehen und damit fahren.


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2009)

Darauf habe ich ja gewartet, die allseits beliebte Reifendiskussion. Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch eure Startnummer bekannt geben damit ich während des Rennens sehe wer alles von euch eine Reifenpanne hat. 

@ Öli: ja, du hast etwas verpasst, das Rennen kannst du auch mit dem Klapp- oder Bonanzarad fahren. 

Meiner Meinung nach geht es hier nicht ums Rennen sondern darum andere Leute zu treffen die man nur selten sieht weil sie dauernd Rennen fahren.  Ich freue mich wenigstens auf all die Leute die ich in München schon gesehen habe und alle anderen die mir bisher erfolgreich aus dem Weg gegangen sind.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aber wer diese Bolzveranstaltung mit 85 % Vollpfosten-Anteil (Das zugegebener massen Landschaftlich wirklich schön eingebettet und mit grösten bemühen organisiert ist) in welcher Form auch immer als würdig erachtet, den kann ich sowieso nicht ernst nehmen.




Diese Feststellung des 85% Vollpfostenanteils hast Du wann getroffen, vor Deinen mehrmaligen Einsätzen dort oder erst nach dem im letzten Jahr?

Weisst Du, ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie Menschen es fertigbringen, sich zum einen über andere zu erheben und Dinge schlecht zu quatschen, an denen sie dann aber schlußendlich selbst teilnehmen. Wäre da nicht ansich eine andere Konsequenz angesagt? Rigorose Nicht-Teilnahme? 

Oder habe ich Dich da einfach getz falsch verstanden?


----------



## skyder (14. Juli 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Datasport bietet diese Option auf jeden Fall an. Sogar sehr zeitnah.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur welche Firma die Zeitmessung beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg übernimmt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es ist in diesem Jahr der Sportservice Hamburg - wie beim ZDF-Fernsehgarten-Event - die Ausschreibung ist inzwischen geändert..

Gruß

skyder


----------



## KONI-DU (14. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info´s


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Diese Feststellung des 85% Vollpfostenanteils hast Du wann getroffen, vor Deinen mehrmaligen Einsätzen dort oder erst nach dem im letzten Jahr?
> 
> Weisst Du, ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie Menschen es fertigbringen, sich zum einen über andere zu erheben und Dinge schlecht zu quatschen, an denen sie dann aber schlußendlich selbst teilnehmen. Wäre da nicht ansich eine andere Konsequenz angesagt? Rigorose Nicht-Teilnahme?
> 
> Oder habe ich Dich da einfach getz falsch verstanden?



Um dich zu beruhigen, ich werde 2009 im 8 er starten. 
Aha demnach dürfte ja niemand etwas kommmentieren an dem er nicht selber teilnimmt?
So so was wird denn aus den ganzen Sportkommentatoren etz und ihre Kritikerkollegen?
Habe die sache auf dem Punkt gebracht wie sie nun ist und aus Sportlicher sicht wird mir da jeder recht geben. Was mich da eher erstaunt ist wie man sich da Mädchenhaft reinsteigern kann und rumzickt. 
Die 24 Stunden von Duisburg ist ein Jederman-Rennen und keine 24 H WM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Um dich zu beruhigen, ich werde 2009 im 8 er starten.
> Aha demnach dürfte ja niemand etwas kommmentieren an dem er nicht selber teilnimmt?
> So so was wird denn aus den ganzen Sportkommentatoren etz und ihre Kritikerkollegen?
> Habe die sache auf dem Punkt gebracht wie sie nun ist und aus Sportlicher sicht wird mir da jeder recht geben. Was mich da eher erstaunt ist wie man sich da Mädchenhaft reinsteigern kann und rumzickt.
> Die 24 Stunden von Duisburg ist ein Jederman-Rennen und keine 24 H WM.




Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, das ich auf den Begriff "Vollpfosten" aus war oder?

Das dies eine Jedermann-Veranstaltung ist, dies sei ja unbestritten, macht es Dich somit in diesem Moment auch zu einem Jedermann , aber somit auch zu einem der 85% Vollpfosten?

Dies mag ich nicht beurteilten, aber wenn dem nicht so ist, hättest Du Dich ob dieser Bemerkung eben bereits über die von dir genannten 85% erhoben. Und genau dort lag mein Kritikpunkt an Deiner Aussage und meine Frage.

Und immer dran denken, die Blondine, Dir Dir vielleicht mal da im Weg rumfahren/stehen/eiern könnte, könnte ich sein


----------



## Mishima (14. Juli 2009)

*Die 24 Stunden von Duisburg ist ein Jederman-Rennen und keine 24 H WM*

Ich bin Jederman UND starte bei beiden. BASTA 
ich werde bestimmt bei beiden rennen langsam sein und im weg "stehn" 

aber.........

Radfahren  und nachher


----------



## exto (14. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich ja gewartet, die allseits beliebte Reifendiskussion.



Na denn mal los:


vorn: Racing Ralph 2.25
hinten: Furious Fred 2.25

das Ganze mit jeweils 2 Bar Druck in den Latex-Schläuchen


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Na denn mal los:
> 
> 
> vorn: Racing Ralph 2.25
> ...



vorne  speed king in 2,1 
hinten   race king in 2,2 

das ganze mit 2,5 bar ( aber auch nur in duisburg, sonst 1,9 bar)
und latex-schläuchen.


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> vorne  speed king in 2,1
> hinten   race king in 2,2
> 
> das ganze mit 2,5 bar ( aber auch nur in duisburg, sonst 1,9 bar)
> und latex-schläuchen.



Nobby Nic 2,25 vorne
Racing Ralph 2.25 hinten
beide relativ abgefahren und schlauchlos, habe keine Lust mehr vorher zu wechseln. Damit es besser rollt jage ich 3 - 3,5 bar rein


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2009)

wenn ich das hier so lese, könnte ich glatt auf die idee kommen mit michelin xc dry² zu fahren.
natürlich nur wenn es trocken ist. 

auf den anderen lrs dann irgendwas mit mehr profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> vorne  speed king in 2,1
> hinten   race king in 2,2
> 
> das ganze mit 2,5 bar ( aber auch nur in duisburg, sonst 1,9 bar)
> und latex-schläuchen.



Racing Ralph 2.25 vorne+hinten (kein Tubeless)

schlauchlos auf NoTubes ZTR Olympic mit  Luftdruck

um auch noch die Felgendiskussion anzufeuern


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juli 2009)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Welcher Reifen ist bei diesem Rennen am besten?
> Trocken: ?
> Nass: ?
> Wechselhaft: ?



Ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit:
Fred in 2.0 & 2.25
SpeedKing, RaceKing, Mountainking
Little Albert

Wenns zu sehr juckt fahre ich wie in Merxhausen/Hellenthal Starrgabel mit FF 2.0 

PS: Letztes Jahr hatte ich so einen Drahtreifen auf 15 Jahre alten XTR LRS drauf und eine Federgabel mit gebrochener Zugstufeneinheit. => Platz 102

Ziel 2009 = < Platz 100 die Reifenspielerei ist da mehr fürs Ego.

Ein Team soll mit FF 2.0 Tubless mit Milch gefahren sein und hatte ständig Platten 

Nehmt mit, was Ihr sonst auch fahrt, schaut euch die Strecke Freitag an und experimentiert nicht rum. 

(never change a running system!!!!)


----------



## wogru (15. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nehmt mit, was Ihr sonst auch fahrt, schaut euch die Strecke Freitag an und experimentiert nicht rum.
> 
> (never change a running system!!!!)


Natürlich wird experimentiert. Größte Neuerung bei mir wird ein anderes Rad sein. Wegen der Abfahrten nehme ich diesmal das mit dem breiten Downhill-Lenker


----------



## Becci (15. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier so lese, könnte ich glatt auf die idee kommen mit michelin xc dry² zu fahren.
> natürlich nur wenn es trocken ist.



glaube mir, die reichen auch bei miesem wetter bin die hobby em hinten mit dem xc gefahren, keine probs..trotz tiefer rutschiger matsche


----------



## KILROY (15. Juli 2009)

IRC Mibro 2,25 LD
V 1,8 H 2,0

...taugt was !


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2009)

den irc mibro ld marathon hätte ich auch noch im angebot.
schaun wir mal ...

die entscheidung über federgabel und carbon starrgabel steht auch noch aus.

vom 31.07. - 02.08. werde ich dort mit meinem team fahren und dann werde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Fast Trak LK in 2.0 vo und hi, ende. Es sei denn, es saut in einer Tour durch


----------



## KILROY (15. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ... Es sei denn, es saut in einer Tour durch



Gott bewahre, an den Sch%$§" aus 2008 erinnere ich mich noch ausgiebig


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> Gott bewahre, an den Sch%$§" aus 2008 erinnere ich mich noch ausgiebig



was war denn so schlimm an dem wetter  ?
so konnten wir noch ettliche plätze gutmachen, da die schönwetterbiker ja bei 5 regentropfen mehr angefangen zu schieben hätten


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Juli 2009)

Fand den Regen 2008 zwar nicht so dolle, aber auf der Strecke hat der RaRa es bis zum Ende locker mit gemacht, ich denke wen es troken ist reicht vom Gripp locker so was wie der Fred, bei normalen Regen max vorn RoRo hinten RaRa, falls es aber schon ne Woche vorher nur an schütten ist und alle schon in den Tagen vor den Rennen die Strecke weich fahren, dann könnte was Stollentechnisch fetteres angebracht sein.
Wobei so einen Fast Track rollt ja eigentlich auch ganz gut, wäre ja mal ne möglichkeit den dort etwas platt zu machen, danke für den Tipp .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (15. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so konnten wir noch ettliche plätze gutmachen, da die schönwetterbiker ja bei 5 regentropfen mehr angefangen zu schieben hätten




Stimmt auch wieder....Punkt für Dich


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Fand den Regen 2008 zwar nicht so dolle, aber auf der Strecke hat der RaRa es bis zum Ende locker mit gemacht, ich denke wen es troken ist reicht vom Gripp locker so was wie der Fred, bei normalen Regen max vorn RoRo hinten RaRa, falls es aber schon ne Woche vorher nur an schütten ist und alle schon in den Tagen vor den Rennen die Strecke weich fahren, dann könnte was Stollentechnisch fetteres angebracht sein.
> Wobei so einen Fast Track rollt ja eigentlich auch ganz gut, wäre ja mal ne möglichkeit den dort etwas platt zu machen, danke für den Tipp .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Na ja, ich hab zwar noch nicht so mordsviele Vergleichmöglichkeiten  aber mit dem komm ich, wenns nicht grad modderig is, setzt sich halt zu schnell zu, oder gröbster Schotter mit viel bergauf is am besten zurecht. Und da ich nur die Alternativen Smart-Sam und Nic sowie Albert in 2.10-2.25 hier habe, bleiben meine "Sommerschluffen" auf dem Stumpy halt drauf (und Plan B Schluffen kommen halt mit)


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab zwar noch nicht so mordsviele Vergleichmöglichkeiten  aber mit dem komm ich, wenns nicht grad modderig is, setzt sich halt zu schnell zu, oder gröbster Schotter mit viel bergauf is am besten zurecht. Und da ich nur die Alternativen Smart-Sam und Nic sowie Albert in 2.10-2.25 hier habe, bleiben meine "Sommerschluffen" auf dem Stumpy halt drauf (und Plan B Schluffen kommen halt mit)



Das kann ich so Unterschreiben, mit ca. 490gr. nicht zu schwer und rollt recht gut, so lange es trocken ist für Du auf jeden Fall OK, nur nass/feucht mag er wie die meißten Specialiced Reifen gar nicht, sind wohl nur für die Heimat in Kalifornien gebaut .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Das kann ich so Unterschreiben, mit ca. 490gr. nicht zu schwer und rollt recht gut, so lange es trocken ist für Du auf jeden Fall OK, nur nass/feucht mag er wie die meißten Specialiced Reifen gar nicht, sind wohl nur für die Heimat in Kalifornien gebaut .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler




 also hoffen wir einfach auf staubtrockene 20 Grad 

Der größte Horror wäre für mich 25+ :-(


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> also hoffen wir einfach auf staubtrockene 20 Grad
> 
> Der größte Horror wäre für mich 25+ :-(



Nach oben habe ich keine Probleme, muß man halt das Temop und die Flüssigheit zufuhr den Temperaturen anpassen.
Bei Tagsüber "nur" 20 Grad wird es in den frühen Morgenstunden recht kühl und immer auch etwas feucht, also immer was warmes für auf den Bike und für neben der Strecke dabei haben.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Nach oben habe ich keine Probleme, muß man halt das Temop und die Flüssigheit zufuhr den Temperaturen anpassen.
> Bei Tagsüber "nur" 20 Grad wird es in den frühen Morgenstunden recht kühl und immer auch etwas feucht, also immer was warmes für auf den Bike und für neben der Strecke dabei haben.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler




Nee ich bin so der 20 Grad Mensch ;-). Alles so ab 25 und am übelsten noch schwül dabei macht mich kirre....und....ich bin ne Frau...war glaubse wat ich alles an Klamotten mit nach DU schleppe , meine Mitfahrer werden noch schimpfen, das ich mit großem Gepäck anreise


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Juli 2009)

Da ich bei den letzten 2 Veranstaltungen immer ein Frauen 8 Team neben mir hatte, weiß ich was die so alles anschleppen, man kann meinen das die länger bleiben wollen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> da ich bei den letzten 2 veranstaltungen immer ein frauen 8 team neben mir hatte, weiß ich was die so alles anschleppen, man kann meinen das die länger bleiben wollen :d.
> 
> Mfg pseudosportler



:d


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

Die Reifenfrage stellt sich seit heute wieder neu.
Bislang gehe ich allerdings von 2,1er Nic vorne und 2,1er Ralph hinten aus. Beide allerdings tuned by viele Kilometer 
Wenn es nass wird habe ich Pech gehabt!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (15. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Reifenfrage stellt sich seit heute wieder neu.
> Bislang gehe ich allerdings von 2,1er Nic vorne und 2,1er Ralph hinten aus. Beide allerdings tuned by viele Kilometer
> Wenn es nass wird habe ich Pech gehabt!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Quatsch, das passt auch bei nässe, nur falls es dauerhaft schüttet, nicht so ein bischen wie letztes Jahr, dann wierd es wohl nicht die richtige wahl sein.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## wogru (15. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Da ich bei den letzten 2 Veranstaltungen immer ein Frauen 8 Team neben mir hatte, weiß ich was die so alles anschleppen, man kann meinen das die länger bleiben wollen .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Die haben sich bestimmt vor dem Start noch schnell 3 mal umgezogen bis sie etwas gefunden haben das zur Bikefarbe passt und ihre Figur betont. Dazu benötigen sie ja noch zwei Übergangstrikots, eins für den Übergang von Tag auf Nacht, sozusagen eine Abenddämmerungstrikot und natürlich eine Sonnenaufgangstrikot. Etwas warmes für die Nacht und das alles auch noch in der Regenversion ....


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Die haben sich bestimmt vor dem Start noch schnell 3 mal umgezogen bis sie etwas gefunden haben das zur Bikefarbe passt und ihre Figur betont. Dazu benötigen sie ja noch zwei Übergangstrikots, eins für den Übergang von Tag auf Nacht, sozusagen eine Abenddämmerungstrikot und natürlich eine Sonnenaufgangstrikot. Etwas warmes für die Nacht und das alles auch noch in der Regenversion ....





Ganich!


----------



## ThK (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## Öli__ (15. Juli 2009)

Mountainking, Little Albert, Nobby Nic.........
Was wollt ihr denn dann erst auf anspruchsvollen Strecken fahren????


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. Juli 2009)

Öli schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn dann erst auf anspruchsvollen Strecken fahren????



Ich entnehme daraus das du die Strecke als Technisch nicht anspruchsvoll empfindest.
Was ist denn mit den 50 Mann die jedes Jahr mit dem Krankenwagen nach Hause fahren? Sind die zum Führen eines MTB auf einfachen Kurs nicht geeignet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

selbstüberschätzung; kein spritgeld für den weg nach hause; anstatt sich zu blamieren; lieber nen abgang mit nem krankenwagen machen, schock vor der todestreppe 

mal ne andere frage, da ich dort zum zuschauen und anfeuern komme, gibts da ne party nebenbei, so mit bierzelt musik ect. ????


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage, da ich dort zum zuschauen und anfeuern komme, gibts da ne party nebenbei, so mit bierzelt musik ect. ????



Auf jeden Quasi wie Voerder Rummel aufm Parklplatz. Inclusive Ali Fladenbrot Bude.


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Die haben sich bestimmt vor dem Start noch schnell 3 mal umgezogen bis sie etwas gefunden haben das zur Bikefarbe passt und ihre Figur betont. Dazu benötigen sie ja noch zwei Übergangstrikots, eins für den Übergang von Tag auf Nacht, sozusagen eine Abenddämmerungstrikot und natürlich eine Sonnenaufgangstrikot. Etwas warmes für die Nacht und das alles auch noch in der Regenversion ....



Sind ja nicht alle Mädels so, habe da im Januar auf La Palma eine kennegelernt die da auch nicht so schwierig ist, auch in der 8er Truppe sind die alle echt OK, eigentlich kann das gar nicht war sein oder .

Duck und weg.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Öli__ (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ..........kein spritgeld für den weg nach hause; anstatt sich zu blamieren; lieber nen abgang mit nem krankenwagen machen, schock vor der todestreppe
> ........


----------



## wogru (15. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Sind ja nicht alle Mädels so, habe da im Januar auf La Palma eine kennegelernt die da auch nicht so schwierig ist, auch in der 8er Truppe sind die alle echt OK, eigentlich kann das gar nicht war sein oder .
> 
> Duck und weg.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Du meinst jetzt aber nicht stahlgabi ?


----------



## pseudosportler (15. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber nicht stahlgabi ?



Bingo, der Kanidat hat 3 Punkte .
Wie so klingt deine Frage so ungläubig, uns 5 Kerlen machte sie einen recht unkomplizierten Eindruck, wie eigentlich die meißten Bikerrinen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## wogru (15. Juli 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Bingo, der Kanidat hat 3 Punkte .
> Wie so klingt deine Frage so ungläubig, uns 5 Kerlen machte sie einen recht unkomplizierten Eindruck, wie eigentlich die meißten Bikerrinen.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


Ich weiß !! Bin mit ihr diverse Rennen, AlpenX, DolomitenX gefahren. Wir waren zusammen in München, dort aber als Einzelstarter und starten jetzt im 4er Mixed in Duisburg. Danach geht´s in die Schweiz zum GrischaTrailRide. Ich kann nur sagen, es gibt echt unkomplizierte Bikerinnen die sich auch mal schmutzig machen  (nicht wie ich)


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich weiß !! Bin mit ihr diverse Rennen, AlpenX, DolomitenX gefahren. Wir waren zusammen in München, dort aber als Einzelstarter und starten jetzt im 4er Mixed in Duisburg. Danach geht´s in die Schweiz zum GrischaTrailRide. Ich kann nur sagen, es gibt echt unkomplizierte Bikerinnen die sich auch mal schmutzig machen  (nicht wie ich)



Als Einzelstarterin , wau Respekt, da muß ich gleich mal in der Ergebnisliste schauen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Becci (16. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Die haben sich bestimmt vor dem Start noch schnell 3 mal umgezogen bis sie etwas gefunden haben das zur Bikefarbe passt und ihre Figur betont. Dazu benötigen sie ja noch zwei Übergangstrikots, eins für den Übergang von Tag auf Nacht, sozusagen eine Abenddämmerungstrikot und natürlich eine Sonnenaufgangstrikot. Etwas warmes für die Nacht und das alles auch noch in der Regenversion ....



nicht wirklich, da wir eh unter nen trikot vom sposor starten


----------



## Hoppser (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
biete 2 Startplätze in 4er-Team m.

Das Team eines guten Sportsfreundes braucht Verstärkung. 
In dem letzt jährigen Team in dem ich selber aushalf, diese Saison aber im eigenen Team starte, werden noch 2 Fahrer benötigt.

2008 erreichte das Team Platz 78 Kat./ 88 Total, Rnd.t. ca. 19:00-21:00 

Im Vordergrund steht aber der Spaß am biken & die Gesundheit aller

Wer sich angesprochen und berufen fühlt, Bitte einfach melden. Wäre top falls jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet o. v. Niederrhein kommen würde, der Einfachheit halber (Team aus Duisburg) bzgl. vohrg. Treffen/Trainieren u. Kennen lernen. Ist aber nicht unbedingt Voraussetzung

Auf bald & ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppser (19. Juli 2009)

Hoppser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> biete 2 Startplätze in 4er-Team m.
> 
> Das Team eines guten Sportsfreundes braucht Verstärkung.
> ...





Hallo, 
aktuell steht nur noch ein Team-Platz zur Vergabe.

Wie schon angemerkt einfach hier oder über PN anfragen.


Weiter viel Erfolg & ciao


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Juli 2009)

Hat von euch schon jemand bescheidt bekommen in welchen Fahrerlager er nun ist ob die Wünsche bei der Fahrerlagerwahl berücksichtigt wurden?
In zwei Wochen geht es los freu mich schon


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juli 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand bescheidt bekommen in welchen Fahrerlager er nun ist ob die Wünsche bei der Fahrerlagerwahl berücksichtigt wurden?
> In zwei Wochen geht es los freu mich schon




Nö, bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## wogru (24. Juli 2009)

Sind ja noch 2 Wochen bis zum Rennen, immer schön ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Juli 2009)

hat event. jemand einen GPS-Track von der Strecke 
kein Schei$, ist mein Ernst!

Ich kenne die Strecke nicht, könnte aber mit meinem Tacx-VR das Ganze mal in Verbindung mit Google-Earth nachfahren 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2009)

ähhmmm * räusper *

dhf mein guter freund, 

du willst doch bei  einen 7 km rundkurs mit 70 hm keinen aufriss von machen, oder ???

ich erklär dir morgen abend bei nem bierchen gerne jeden m der strecke .


----------



## mistermoo (24. Juli 2009)

kurzversion: start/rum/ecke/rum/längeres stück/rum/ecke/längeres stück triptraptreppe/längeres stück/rum um die ecke und wieder von vorne

langversion 2x runde: start/rum/ecke/rum/längeres stück/rum/ecke/längeres stück triptraptreppe/längeres stück/rum um die ecke/start/zielbereich/start /rum/ecke/rum/längeres stück/rum/ecke/längeres stück triptraptreppe/längeres stück/rum um die ecke/start/zielbereich


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juli 2009)

soll ich mal versuchen 5 runden aufzulisten?


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> soll ich mal versuchen 5 runden aufzulisten?



Ja bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Schieber (24. Juli 2009)

damit du schlafen kannst 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGUUvQbvYS8&feature=related"]YouTube - Focus 24h Duisburg[/ame]

ist zwar von 2007...aber nett gemacht


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Juli 2009)

da freut sich wogru wieder ist sein Film
ist aber nicht der Streckenverlauf von diesem Jahr


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

sieht ja sehr abwechslungsreich der kurs, tolle landschaft drumherum.


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Juli 2009)

ah, hat funktioniert 
War so ruhig hier....da viel mir das mit dem GPS Track so ein 

Und schon springt die Forums-Maschinerie an  besonders schnell war mein Teampartner Hoerman dabei. Keine Angst mein Guter 
Morgen abend machen wir aber mal Trainingslager-Auszeit beim frisch gezapften 

Prost und schönes WE

DHF


----------



## Felixxx (24. Juli 2009)

Fahrerlagereinteilung wird am 05ten August bekanntgegeben - stand heute in der skyder email.

cu, Felixxx


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juli 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Fahrerlagereinteilung wird am 05ten August bekanntgegeben - stand heute in der skyder email.
> 
> cu, Felixxx




Ja das is ja grad noch pünktlich 

Was ich viel schlimmer fand war das Chaos mit dem Futter.....ich habe sowohl mit dem Online-Formular wie auch noch ne Nachmeldung per e-mail gestartet, übrig geblieben sind 2 Frühtsücke am Sonntag 

Hab das jetzt via e-mail nochmal rübergeschickt und hoffe, das es JETZT passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich hat Stephan in zwei Wochen besseres Wetter bestelt
Hier in Oberhausen regnets zur Zeit und das schon seit ein paar Tagen regelmäßig möchte nicht wissen wie zur Zeit die Strecke aussieht. Wenn es so bleibt wird es nee schöne Schlammschlacht


----------



## Hoppser (25. Juli 2009)

...nööö, überhaupt nicht.

Die Strecke ist wieder Erwartens in einwandfreiem Zustand.
War gestern Abend dort unterwegs.
Lediglich am Ende des ersten Trail-Abschnitt nach Start/Ziel befinden sich zwei größere Wasser-Pfützen, oder ganz kleine & Flache Teiche.


----------



## RaXXor (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,

hat sich die Strecke zum letzten jahr geändet? Habe schon gehört das sie sich geändert hat und auch wieder das nicht

Weiß jetzt nicht ob oder ob nicht aber ihr könnt mir bestimmt helfen

Wir fahren nämlich heute abend ein paar runden.

Grüße


----------



## wogru (25. Juli 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> da freut sich wogru wieder ist sein Film
> ist aber nicht der Streckenverlauf von diesem Jahr



Ja, da freue ich mich !! Leider musste ich bzw. hat Youtube den Ton entfernt, Urheberrechtsverletzung. Aber den Film haben ja schon fast alle gesehen/runtergeladen.

Frühstückschaos kann ich bestätigen,  habe auch für gleich 3 Teams Frühstück und Nudelparty gemeldet und ein paar nachmelden müssen, jetzt bekommen wir nichts, aber es ist noch Zeit um es noch einmal zu melden.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ja, da freue ich mich !! Leider musste ich bzw. hat Youtube den Ton entfernt, Urheberrechtsverletzung. Aber den Film haben ja schon fast alle gesehen/runtergeladen.
> 
> Frühstückschaos kann ich bestätigen,  habe auch für gleich 3 Teams Frühstück und Nudelparty gemeldet und ein paar nachmelden müssen, jetzt bekommen wir nichts, aber es ist noch Zeit um es noch einmal zu melden.



Ja, hab ich bereits getan. Mit Anforderung Lesebestätigung , mit Bitte um Rückmeldung, die auch auch bekommen habe. Alles abgespeichert und funzt das da nicht, gibts Papierkrieg vor Ort


----------



## tedeschino (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

das DIN-Team wird wie in jedem Jahr, wieder für einen guten Zweck (Friedensdorf in Oberhausen) an den Start gehen.
Dazu werden wir ein Gewinnspiel an unserem Stand veranstalten, bei dem man als Hauptgewinn einen MTB Rahmen der Marke Legion gewinnen kann.
Nähere Infos zu den Preisen gibt es dazu bei uns auf unserer Homepage unter Flitz for Kids/Gewinnspiel

Hoffen auf zahlreiche Teilnahme

Schöne Grüße


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2009)

So, mein Renngerät für's Solo-Abenteuer ist fertig (nur die Kette muss noch mal gespannt werden, wie man sieht ):

Baujahr 91
9,4 Kilo Kampfgewicht
Übersetzung 32/14 (auf Felixxx' Empfehlung. Wehe ich sterbe unterwegs)






Von Beileidsbekundungen während des Rennens bitte ich abzusehen!!!


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Von Beileidsbekundungen während des Rennens bitte ich abzusehen!!!




Ich komm drauf zurück....das Bike ist getz "gemerkt", solltest Du mich allerdings  mehr als 10 mal überholen weiss ich ja jetzt, wen ich hier wegen Demütigung an den Pranger stelle


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...solltest Du mich allerdings  mehr als 10 mal überholen...



Das sollte schwierig werden.  Von meinen Rundenzeiten im 4er-Team vom letzten Jahr ausgehend, hab ich mir als reine "Fahrzeit" so etwa 25er-Runden vorgenommen, also ein seeeehr gemäßigtes Tempo. Bei angepeilten 48 Runden blieben insgesammt 3 Stunden "Pausenzeit". Ich hab mir vorgenommen, alle vier Runden kurz zu stoppen um die alten Knochen wieder gerade zu rücken, ein bisschen was zu essen, das nicht ekelig süß ist (Kartoffelbrei ist unter den Umständen beispielsweise geil) und - abhängig vom Wetter - vielleicht mal was anderes anzuziehen.

Erste Long-Distance-Tests sind schon ganz vielversprechend ausgefallen. Das Einzige, was mir ernsthaft Sorgen macht, ist die Frage, wo ich spätestens Sonntag Vormittag neue Nackenmuskeln und Handgelenke herkriege. Alle anderen Körperteile scheinen gut vorbereitet...


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das sollte schwierig werden.  Von meinen Rundenzeiten im 4er-Team vom letzten Jahr ausgehend, hab ich mir als reine "Fahrzeit" so etwa 25er-Runden vorgenommen, also ein seeeehr gemäßigtes Tempo. Bei angepeilten 48 Runden blieben insgesammt 3 Stunden "Pausenzeit". Ich hab mir vorgenommen, alle vier Runden kurz zu stoppen um die alten Knochen wieder gerade zu rücken, ein bisschen was zu essen, das nicht ekelig süß ist (Kartoffelbrei ist unter den Umständen beispielsweise geil) und - abhängig vom Wetter - vielleicht mal was anderes anzuziehen.
> 
> Erste Long-Distance-Tests sind schon ganz vielversprechend ausgefallen. Das Einzige, was mir ernsthaft Sorgen macht, ist die Frage, wo ich spätestens Sonntag Vormittag neue Nackenmuskeln und Handgelenke herkriege. Alle anderen Körperteile scheinen gut vorbereitet...




Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2009)

wenn ich mir das bike von exto so angucke, bin ich echt am überlegen ob ich jetzt am wochenende starr oder gefedert ne streckenbesichtigung mache.

@exto
auf jeden fall ein großes `respect`an dich!


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2009)

Streckenbesichtigung geht auf jeden Fall starr 

Ich bin letztes Jahr im 4er gefahren und hab die Federgabel nicht wirklich vermisst. Neuralgische Punkte sind:


die Abfahrt vom "Monte-Schlacko". Da bilden sich im Laufe des Rennens fiese Bremswellen vor der 180°-Kurve
Die berümte Treppe. Da helfen 2.25er Reifen mit 2 bar Druck
Das Grasstück vor'm Monte Schlacko. Ätzende Wellen, die verhindern, dass du locker rollst und Kraft für das Steilstück sparst. Ist aber ein generelles Hardtail-Problem, das durch die Starrgabel nur unwesentlich verschlimmert wird.

Wenn du ne Federgabel drin hast, würd ich's so lassen. Aber ich bin eben auch nicht so'n "gelobt sei was hart macht"-Typ. Mein "normaler" Bomber hat 160/170 mm Federweg...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2009)

mal schaun was meine teamkollegen sich so für samstag ausgedacht haben ...

habe ein bike mir merida carbon starrgabel und mein cc/maraton renner hat ne reba drin.


----------



## Dumens100 (27. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> mal schaun was meine teamkollegen sich so für samstag ausgedacht haben ...
> 
> habe ein bike mir merida carbon starrgabel und mein cc/maraton renner hat ne reba drin.


na was meinst Du haben wir für Dich ausgedacht  nur das schlimmste natürlich 

nee wir werden Dir die Strecke zeigen dann kannst Du ja entscheiden ob Du Starr fahren wilst wir haben alle Federgabel
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## CW68 (30. Juli 2009)

So ruhig geworden hier und das nur gut eine Woche vor dem Rennen ... 


Zu den neuralgischen Punkten:
[*]die Abfahrt vom "Monte-Schlacko". Da bilden sich im Laufe des Rennens fiese Bremswellen vor der 180°-Kurve

Die bilden sich nicht nur während des Rennens, die sind zumindest aktuell noch das ganze Jahr vom letzten Rennen geblieben. Sollte da nicht noch was dran gemacht werden haben wir die dieses Jahr von Beginn an. Da bleibt nur das Anbremsen rechts am Rand, dann kann man die Kurve nur nicht so gut nehmen und da werden dir Wellen wohl auch bald kommen.



[*]Das Grasstück vor'm Monte Schlacko. Ätzende Wellen, die verhindern, dass du locker rollst und Kraft für das Steilstück sparst. Ist aber ein generelles Hardtail-Problem, das durch die Starrgabel nur unwesentlich verschlimmert wird.

Die Wiese ist mittlerweile gut platt gefahren. Im letzten Drittel kommen 2 oder 3 Huckel die einen schonmal aus dem Hard-Tail Sattel heben, ansonsten gehts da aktuell aber ganzs gut!




Ansonsten schonmal jeman die Wettervorhersage begutachtet? Ich mache mir den Spaß seit Anfang der Woche. Nachdem zu Beginn da Werte von 16 bis 18 Grad vorhergesagt wurdne ist das Thermometer in den letzten Tagen auf bis zu 32 Grad hochgewandert. Einzig konstan blieb, dass es nicht regnen soll.

Wir also wohl 25Grad und regen geben ...


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2009)

CW68 schrieb:


> Ansonsten schonmal jeman die Wettervorhersage begutachtet? Ich mache mir den Spaß seit Anfang der Woche. Nachdem zu Beginn da Werte von 16 bis 18 Grad vorhergesagt wurdne ist das Thermometer in den letzten Tagen auf bis zu 32 Grad hochgewandert. Einzig konstan blieb, dass es nicht regnen soll.
> 
> Wir also wohl 25Grad und regen geben ...



Also 20 Grad und ohne Regen wäre super. Oder von mir aus auch 25 Grad plus Regen zwischendurch, nur bitte keine 32


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also 20 Grad und ohne Regen wäre super. Oder von mir aus auch 25 Grad plus Regen zwischendurch, nur bitte keine 32



lieber 32 Grad als nonstop Regen...

25 Grad währen mir aber auch lieber...


----------



## muskator (30. Juli 2009)

CW68 schrieb:


> So ruhig geworden hier und das nur gut eine Woche vor dem Rennen ...




...weil schon alle auf der Strecke üben


achso, ich bin für 32° C und Regen - schön warm + Kühlung


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2009)

und wenn die matsche dann getrocknet ist, kannste dich nicht mehr bewegen....

von mir aus kann es zwischen 22 und 32 grad warm sein. nur kein regen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> nur kein regen!


*unterschreib*
Wenn ich mich allerdings zwischen der Dunkelheit und dem Regen entscheiden müsste, würde ich auf die Dunkelheit verzichten.

Kai


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juli 2009)

das ist nun mal der reiz an einem 24 stunden rennen.
ohne die nacht wärs doch halb so spannend.

es wird mein erstes mal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist nun mal der reiz an einem 24 stunden rennen.
> ohne die nacht wärs doch halb so spannend.
> es wird mein erstes mal.


Ja klar, ohne Nacht wäre es total doof, langweilig und überhaupt!
Wir sprechen uns am 10.August noch mal... 

Kai


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2009)

Fährt man eigentlich das Northshore-Element und den 2m Drop auf der anderen Seite der Straße mit ?


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2009)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


>


Was denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CW68 (30. Juli 2009)

Frage an Skyder, hoffe er liest noch mit und ist nicht komplett in der Vorbereitung versunken ...

Habe mir den Streckenplan, der aktualisiert auf der Seite steht, mal angesehen und da kam bei mir unter anderem folgendes hoch:

- Der Mini-Downhill ist raus, es bleibt also auf Grund der Rille wie letztes Jahr, dass der Bahndamm nicht gefahren wird?
- Auf der Karte ist am Ende der Geraden zwischen Anstieg 2 und 3, genauer gesagt bei Kann-Posten 26 wieder eine kleine Schikane eingezeichnet. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattet ihr die letztes Jahr zum Glück nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder raus genommen, weil der Platz da einfach zu eng ist und Stürze und Gerangel vorporgrammiert sind. Wollt ihr das Ding dieses Jahr wieder ins Programm nehmen????
- Zuletzte noch ne generell Frage. Momentan sind viele ausgewaschene Stücke und Rillen auf der Strecke die an manchen Stellen nur eine gewisse Fahrlinie erlauben wie z.B. am Monte Schlacko. Werden die noch einigermaßen begradigt oder sollen wir die während des Rennens rausfahren?


Wäre super wenn ihr zwischen dem Stress noch kurz ne Info schreiben könntet.


Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Öli__ (30. Juli 2009)

CW68 schrieb:


> Frage an Skyder, ..........
> - Auf der Karte ist am Ende der Geraden zwischen Anstieg 2 und 3, genauer gesagt bei Kann-Posten 26 wieder eine kleine Schikane eingezeichnet. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattet ihr die letztes Jahr zum Glück nach kurzer Zeit schon wieder raus genommen, weil der Platz da einfach zu eng ist und Stürze und Gerangel vorporgrammiert sind. Wollt ihr das Ding dieses Jahr wieder ins Programm nehmen????
> ...............



Genau deswegen habe ich auch eine mail am Samstag an Skyder geschrieben, die haben mir bis jetzt noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Puddingbein (30. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Wir sind absolute Neulinge und haben einen 2 Startplatz ergattert...und wollten mit einem Sprinter mit Plane in die Boxengasse. Wir haben da ja wohl 30 m² platz. Bekommen wir das Ungetüm  dort am Freitag noch eingeparkt oder rollen wir da schon ein paar Zelte platt?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich denken die GT 1, 2, 3 Klassen auch daran den Prototypen schön Platz zu machen. In Kurven oder Engstellen überholen nur Anfänger, auf der geraden und Anstiegen wird der Hahn aufgerissen und richtig Feuer gegeben. 
Falls jemand auf Mark Webber macht sollte er seine Flügel und Diffusoren besser abstimmen.
Bei der Einfahrt zum Boxenstopp bitte auf das Speedlimit achten.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2009)

wie hat schon unser kaiser (auf uns biker abgewandelt )immer gesagt :


leute , geht´s raus und fahrt´s fahrrad.


vllt. sollten wir die startaufstellung mit einem sprint oder qualifying ausfahren, damit die ersten auf der ideallinie fahren können. .

mal ehrlich, die strecke ist, wie sie ist. 
ist sie zu schwer, bist du zu schwach . 
da duisburg aber ein hobbyrennen für alle biker ist, kannst davon ausgehen, das jeder der sein sportgerät artgerecht bewegen kann, diese strecke bewältigen kann. 
und wenn da eine rinne oder bremswellen sind, dann ist das halt so. 

wenn du einen trail im wald fährst, gehst du dann vorher auch mit einer planierraupe dadurch


----------



## Delgado (30. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> .... wenn du einen trail im wald fährst, gehst du dann vorher auch mit einer planierraupe dadurch



Asphalt bitteschön!

Das ist das Mindeste!


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... wenn du einen trail im wald fährst, gehst du dann vorher auch mit einer planierraupe dadurch


Nein, aber mit einen Schwertransporter von den Holzfällern in dessen Spur man dann schön tief versinkt.

Mark Webber ??? Ist das nicht der Formel 1-Fahrer der sich bei einem MTB-Rennen ein paar Knochen gebrochen hat ? (ist auch die Todestreppe gefahren anstatt den Hühnerweg zu nehmen)

@Puddingbein: Keine Panik, die 30qm sind eine Wunschvorstellung, aber Platz wirst du Freitag schon noch bekommen, da wird es Samstag um 12 Uhr schon knapper 

@CW68: Ich würde mir mehr Gedanken um den Northshore mit anschließendem Drop machen, kaum gelandet kommt eine 180° Kurve.


----------



## skyder (30. Juli 2009)

CW68 schrieb:


> Frage an Skyder, hoffe er liest noch mit und ist nicht komplett in der Vorbereitung versunken ...
> 
> Habe mir den Streckenplan, der aktualisiert auf der Seite steht, mal angesehen und da kam bei mir unter anderem folgendes hoch:
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

1. Bahndamm bleibt draussen!
2. Schikane ziemlich sicher auch - teste das am Mittwoch
3. Rillen schaue ich mir auch am Mittwoch an, wenn wir die noch glätten können, werden wir das machen - ansonsten bleiben die drin

Sorry bin tatsächlich etwas im Stress - deshalb schaffe ich es auch nicht, alle Emails zeitnah zu beantworten. Aber ich arbeite dran..

Viel Spaß bei den Vorbereitungen - wichtig sturzfrei und für alle die Unsicher sind: Ich habe schönes Wetter bestellt!

Gruß

skyder


----------



## skyder (30. Juli 2009)

Puddingbein schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen!
> Wir sind absolute Neulinge und haben einen 2 Startplatz ergattert...und wollten mit einem Sprinter mit Plane in die Boxengasse. Wir haben da ja wohl 30 m² platz. Bekommen wir das Ungetüm  dort am Freitag noch eingeparkt oder rollen wir da schon ein paar Zelte platt?



Hallo,

wird klappen - wichtig ist es, dass Ihr tatsächlich nur 30 qm braucht - denn wir haben wirklich alles im Landschaftspark außer: Platz, Strom, Wasser und schlechte Laune...

Gruß
skyder


----------



## Puddingbein (30. Juli 2009)

Was geht bei der Start eigentlich so ab? Mächtiges Gedrängel?...und ich verhake mich erstmal ordentlich in der Achselhöhle meines Nebenmannes oder rasiere das Schaltwerk von dem der vor mir steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Juli 2009)

Das kommt ganz auf dich selbst an. Wenn dir klar ist, dass ein 24h Rennen nicht in der ersten Runde gewonnen wird, such dir in der Startaufsellung einen Platz, wo nicht schon um halb zwölf ein Haufen eingeölter ganzkörperrasierter Hibbelköppe mit gefletschten Zähnen ihre Stellung verteidigen.

Dann sollte alles klar gehen...


----------



## Bengel73 (30. Juli 2009)

Puddingbein schrieb:


> Was geht bei der Start eigentlich so ab? Mächtiges Gedrängel?...und ich verhake mich erstmal ordentlich in der Achselhöhle meines Nebenmannes oder rasiere das Schaltwerk von dem der vor mir steht?



Du bist bestimmt auch so ein blankrasierter Typ mit Messer zwischen den Zähnen und Stützstrümpfen, oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juli 2009)

Ich meine 2008 jemanden gesehen zu haben, der mit Fullface + Protektoren da stand.
Unser Tipp locker bleiben, die Raketen vor fahren lassen, wer nicht TOP10 fährt steht in der ersten Runde an der Treppe sowieso an!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Mark Webber ??? Ist das nicht der Formel 1-Fahrer der sich bei einem MTB-Rennen ein paar Knochen gebrochen hat ? (ist auch die Todestreppe gefahren anstatt den Hühnerweg zu nehmen)



Auf jeden Fall wollte er 1999  in der ersten Runde die 24 Stunden von Le Mans gewinnen 
(Fehleinstellung der Spoiler in der Einführungsrunde, endete mit 4 fachen Überschlag des CLR)


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Immer schön piano anfangen.
Die Einteilung macht das Rennen.


----------



## wogru (31. Juli 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Immer schön piano anfangen.
> Die Einteilung macht das Rennen.


München habe ich mir super eingeteilt, 8 Stunden fahren, 8 Stunden schlafen. 8 Stunden fahren. Und was kommt dabei rum ? 43. Platz, etwas früher aufstehen und nicht ganz so lange liegen bleiben und es wäre .... aber das spielt jetzt keine Rolle, es hat Spaß gemacht !!


----------



## CW68 (31. Juli 2009)

@Skyder
Danke für die schnelle Antwort 


@wers lesen will
Mich interessieren die ausgewaschenen Rinnen oder die Bremswellen nicht, nehm ich alles mit wenns da ist. In den letzten Jahren war die Strecke aber immer top prepariert und da darf man doch wohl fragen, oder? Mir gehts echt auf den Nerv wie manche hier meinen alles kommentieren zu müssen als ob jeder was an der Strecke auszusetzen hätte oder sich über- oder unterfordert fühlt ... 

Ansonsten ists mir latte wie ihr hier manche ungewollt oder gewollt ihre Posen macht, ich bin kein Über-Biker und will es auch gar nicht sein. Mir reichts ein Jedermann zu sein! Ich bin auf der Strecke schon mehrfach gestürzt und hatte Pannen, ist mir egal, macht trotzdem Spaß! Die Strecke ist verhältnismäßig einfach in Duisburg und das ist gut so, denn es handelt sich hier immernoch um ein 24h Rennen und da liegt die Herausforderung in der Zeit und der körperlichen Belastung auf Dauer und nicht bei einer Mördertreppe oder einem 2m "Horro-Downhill". 


In diesem Sinne, ne schöne Woche und bis nächsten Freitag zum Aufbau des Lagers!


----------



## Öli__ (31. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wollte er 1999  in der ersten Runde die 24 Stunden von Le Mans gewinnen
> (Fehleinstellung der Spoiler in der Einführungsrunde, endete mit 4 fachen Überschlag des CLR)



Naja,
1. Das Bild ist aus den Qualifying und nicht aus dem Rennen
2. Ursache war keine Fehleinstellung der Flügel...............


----------



## wogru (31. Juli 2009)

Kann ja keine Fehlstellung des Flügels sein, der fliegt doch wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puddingbein (31. Juli 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt auch so ein blankrasierter Typ mit Messer zwischen den Zähnen und Stützstrümpfen, oder?


 
Genau...Stützstrümpfe!


----------



## Bengel73 (31. Juli 2009)

Puddingbein schrieb:


> Genau...Stützstrümpfe!



was willst DU eigentlich mit nem LKW in Duisburg?


----------



## Puddingbein (31. Juli 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> was willst DU eigentlich mit nem LKW in Duisburg?


 
Mit dem fahre ich vorher die Strecke ab...Dann passen an den Engstellen auch ein paar Fahrer mehr durch...
Außerdem können wir mit dem Stromerzeuger und der Anlage von der Ladefläche aus in der Nacht den Platz ordentlich beschallen...

Gibt`s hier im Forum einige Musikwünsche?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (31. Juli 2009)

Gerne: Slipknot, Fea Factory, Slayer, Death, Korn wären schon nicht schlecht. Allerdings komme ich diesjahr nicht so oft an den Beschallungseinrichtungen vorbei. Es wäre Sportlich diese Entscheidung der Königsklasse den "Einzelstartern" zu überlassen da diese viel länger auf der Strecke unterwegs sind als unsereiner.

@ Öli: Das Bild ist aus der Aufwärmrunde vor dem Start 1999, wenn du anderer Meinung bist dann leg doch bitte beweise vor die deine Anschuldigungen rechtfertigen.
Interessant wäre es auch für mich woher du deine Informationen zu Punkt 2 beziehst.

Fallst du den Abflug hier meinst darüber spreche ich nicht.

Lg Chris

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0t5juiDfr8"]YouTube - Flying Mercedes CLK CTR at LeMans[/ame]

Edit. Im Video kann ja eigentlich jeder erkennen das vor dem Amg ein Toyota GT One fährt während auf dem Pic ein Audi, 2 CLR und eine Crysler Viper mit dabei sind.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Gerne: Slipknot, Korn



Geh ich konform, dazu bitte noch ne erlesene Auswahl von Megaherz, Rammstein, Limp Bizkit und Linkin Park.

Danke!


----------



## Bengel73 (31. Juli 2009)

Puddingbein schrieb:


> Mit dem fahre ich vorher die Strecke ab...Dann passen an den Engstellen auch ein paar Fahrer mehr durch...
> Außerdem können wir mit dem Stromerzeuger und der Anlage von der Ladefläche aus in der Nacht den Platz ordentlich beschallen...
> 
> Gibt`s hier im Forum einige Musikwünsche?






Du sollst uns unter die TOP 20 bringen und nicht besoffen Musik machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (31. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ Öli: Das Bild ist aus der Aufwärmrunde vor dem Start 1999, wenn du anderer Meinung bist dann leg doch bitte beweise vor die deine Anschuldigungen rechtfertigen.
> Interessant wäre es auch für mich woher du deine Informationen zu Punkt 2 beziehst.
> 
> Fallst du den Abflug hier meinst darüber spreche ich nicht.
> ...


OT
tante wiki sagt:
Diese einseitige Auslegung der Aerodynamik verursachte zwei Überschläge bereits im Training und im Warm-Up. Trotzdem nahm man mit den verbliebenen Wagen am Rennen teil, was zu einem spektakulären Unfall führte. Als Peter Dumbreck auf einer Kuppe vor der Indianapoliskurve versuchte, einen Konkurrenten aus dem Windschatten heraus zu überholen, riss der Anpressdruck ab, weil zu viel Fahrtwind unter den Bug drang. Der Wagen wurde angehoben, überschlug sich rückwärts und flog in eine Birkenschonung weit abseits der Strecke. Der Fahrer erlitt nur Prellungen


----------



## Öli__ (31. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ Öli: Das Bild ist aus der Aufwärmrunde vor dem Start 1999, wenn du anderer Meinung bist dann leg doch bitte beweise vor die deine Anschuldigungen rechtfertigen.
> Interessant wäre es auch für mich woher du deine Informationen zu Punkt 2 beziehst.


wikipedia hat da  Ausnahmeweise eine sehr gute Informationsquelle




Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Edit. Im Video kann ja eigentlich jeder erkennen das vor dem Amg ein Toyota GT One fährt während auf dem Pic ein Audi, 2 CLR und eine Crysler Viper mit dabei sind.



Dein "Audi" ist übrigens ein BMW V12 LMR welche später auch das Rennen gewonnen hatte .

Für die Überschläge gab es mehrere Faktoren u.a. das bei der Fahrt über diese Kuppe der Unterboden mit zu viel Luft angeströhmt wurde. (Mercedes hatte zusätzlich noch mit den Federn "getrickst". Welches danach Verboten wurde. etc.)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (31. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> OT
> tante wiki sagt:
> Diese einseitige Auslegung der Aerodynamik verursachte zwei Überschläge bereits im Training und im Warm-Up. Trotzdem nahm man mit den verbliebenen Wagen am Rennen teil, was zu einem spektakulären Unfall führte. Als Peter Dumbreck auf einer Kuppe vor der Indianapoliskurve versuchte, einen Konkurrenten aus dem Windschatten heraus zu überholen, riss der Anpressdruck ab, weil zu viel Fahrtwind unter den Bug drang. Der Wagen wurde angehoben, überschlug sich rückwärts und flog in eine Birkenschonung weit abseits der Strecke. Der Fahrer erlitt nur Prellungen



Vielen Dank für die Recherche. Einseitige Auslegung der Aerodynamik bedeutet für mich: Mehr Abtrieb auf der HA als auf der VA. Sieht man ja öfter das Fahrzeuge mit ledierten Frontspoiler an dem Hügel vor der Indianapolis ihre Probleme haben Bodenkontakt zu behalten. 
Je nach Klasse beträgt die Geschwindigkeit an der Stelle bis zu 350 KMH.


> Als Peter Dumbreck auf einer Kuppe vor der Indianapoliskurve versuchte, einen Konkurrenten aus dem Windschatten heraus zu überholen, riss der Anpressdruck ab,


Wie man im Video gut sehen kann ist der Fahrer weder aus dem Windschatten gegangen noch hat er ein Überholmanöver eingeleitet.. 


> Mercedes hatte zusätzlich noch mit den Federn "getrickst". Welches danach Verboten wurde. etc


Was haben denn Federn mit der Bodenhaftung zu tun? Meines Erachtens ist dafür der Stossdämpfer verantwortlich.


> Dein "Audi" ist übrigens ein BMW V12 LMR welche später auch das Rennen gewonnen hatte]


Der Punkt geht an dich. Allerdings Zeigt mein Bild Marc Webber in der Einführungsrunde und nicht Peter Dumbreck im Rennen


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

Sind die Herren Hengste getz fertig hier? 

Sonst zettel ich hier gleich ne Diskussion über Menstruationsbeschwerden an......


----------



## Öli__ (31. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> ...........
> Was haben denn Federn mit der Bodenhaftung zu tun? Meines Erachtens ist dafür der Stossdämpfer verantwortlich.


 Mercedes hat dort mit einem dualen Federsystem gearbeitet. Bestehend aus der Normalen Hauptfeder und dazu noch eine sehr weiche zweite Feder die gerade so das Wagengewicht gehalten hat. Wenn bei der fahrt das Downforce dazu kam wurde diese komplett zusammen gestaucht und damit die Bodenfreiheit reduziert. Bei der Fahrt über die Kuppe entspannte diese sich wieder, zusammen mit der verwirbelten Luft den Vordermannes ( Viper bzw. GT One) flog die Flunder dann.



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> _Der  Punkt geht an dich. Allerdings Zeigt mein Bild Marc Webber in der Einführungsrunde und nicht Peter Dumbreck im Rennen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich weiß das das der Webber ist, aber in der Donnerstagabend Quali.

@apoptygma: Danke der nachfrage. Ich bin damit Fertig
Jetzt könenn wir genre mit Menstruationsbeschwerden weitermachen


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

Öli schrieb:


> @apoptygma: Danke der nachfrage. Ich bin damit Fertig
> Jetzt könenn wir genre mit Menstruationsbeschwerden weitermachen





Ich bin doch nicht irre als unterrepräsentiertes Weibchen hier. 

Ich find halt nur, wenn zwei Männers sich schon duelleieren, sollten sie es knapp bekleidet im lockeren Infight tun 

Oder.....schwitzend aufm Rad


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht irre als unterrepräsentiertes Weibchen hier.
> 
> Ich find halt nur, wenn zwei Männers sich schon duelleieren, sollten sie es knapp bekleidet im lockeren Infight tun
> 
> Oder.....schwitzend aufm Rad



Duellieren... Hat mich wer gerufen??? 

Mein Gegener möge die Waffe wählen.

...der Gewinner bekommt dann das Weibchen??? 

LG
Matthias


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mein Gegener möge die Waffe wählen.
> 
> ...




carbon-starrgabel vs. federgabel


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Duellieren... Hat mich wer gerufen???
> 
> Mein Gegener möge die Waffe wählen.
> 
> ...




Insider behaupten, Blut vergießen lohnt in meinem Falle eher nicht 

Oh mann, mal nicht aufm Rad heute, und Urlaub und ich red mich hier schon wieder um Kopf und Kragen 

Aber so ungefähr (wie in Deinem Profil so zur Beschau gestellt) stell ich mir das in meinem Duell-Mädchenträumen so vor.....

Jetz is auch egal, jetzt is Weibchen eh wieder Chauvieweibchen 



Aber, und ich müsste lügen wenn ich sagen würde, das ich voller Horror an Duisburg denk, und an die ganzen tollen Männer, die da so mit mir ihre Runden ziehen.


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> carbon-starrgabel vs. federgabel



ischh abe ga keine Starrgabel... 


...das heist, ich habe sie schon noch. liegt im Keller im Regal. 
Jetzt ist ne DT Swiss an meinem Bike 


Wie währ´s mit Armdrücken, Bankdrücken, Kreuzheben???

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ischh abe ga keine Starrgabel...
> 
> 
> ...das heist, ich habe sie schon noch. liegt im Keller im Regal.
> Jetzt ist ne DT Swiss an meinem Bike



was los ?

angst vor der materialmordenden mördertreppe bekommen ?
dachte , du wolltest starr fahren ?


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was los ?
> 
> angst vor der materialmordenden mördertreppe bekommen ?
> dachte , du wolltest starr fahren ?



jep, war eigentlich so gedacht. Das Bike wurde von mir auch mit einer Starrgabel versehen, da es nur als Fitnessbike gedacht war. 

Wollte ursprünglich das Radfahren nur zur Unterstützung für mein Krafttraining nutzen.

Da es mir aber wahnsinnig viel Spass macht und ich in eine echt nettes Team aufgenommen wurde, haben sich die Anforderungen an mein Bike geändert. 
Man ist mit einer Starrgabel wenn es flott wird eindeutig unterlegen. Wenn ich bergauf immer gut mit kam, hatte ich doch Bergab das Nachsehen, da ich bei hohem Tempo doch sehr oft abbremsen musste. 

Fahre jetzt seit zwei Wochen mit der DT Swiss XCR 100 und bin echt überrascht wie viel das bringt.

LG
Matthias

P.S. Freu mich jetzt schon auf die Treppe...


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Damit hast du zu 100% geschrieben was auch ich denke.
> 
> Ich habe meine Carbongabel (wie auch meine XTR Systemlaufräder) noch nicht so lange, dass ich 100%ig sicher sein kann, dass sie einer solchen Treppe, mit meinen über 90kg, standhalten.
> 
> ...


na siehst du . 
hast ja doch noch alles richtig gemacht  

und mehr spaß hat´s dir ja auch gebracht. 

sehen uns beim rennen 

gruß

hoerman


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sehen uns beim rennen
> 
> gruß
> 
> hoerman



...meinst wohl, du siehst mich? Ich schau beim rennen eigentlich nicht nach hinten... 

ok... war nen Spass (wahrscheinlich musst du dich nach hinten umschauen)

LG
Matthias


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2009)

Aaaaah, gez wern se langsam fikkrich hier . Geht mir jedenfalls so. 

Hab diesen Monat trotz dem einen oder anderen Problemchen noch mal die 1000 km voll gemacht und werd morgen noch mal schöööön freeriden gehen (aber bissken vorsichtig). 

Nächste Woche dann nur noch abends immer bissken entspannt n Stündchen an der Weser lang, dann ist *endlich* Schluss mit Vorbereitung und es geht mal los


----------



## Hoppser (2. August 2009)

Hoppser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aktuell steht nur noch ein Team-Platz zur Vergabe.
> 
> Wie schon angemerkt einfach hier oder über PN anfragen.
> ...




Hallo,
nun ist das Team komplett.



Ciao & viel Erfolg für Euch


----------



## Sumsemann (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

mich plagt da noch ne Frage.

Wie sah es in den vergangenen Jahren mit dem Diebstahl von Bikes bei dem Rennen aus?

Wie schützt ihr euch vor Diebstahl?

LG
Matthias


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich plagt da noch ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre soo altes Zeug, dass eher jemand was neues dazulegt 
Ansonsten abstellen im Teamzelt ganz hinten und anschließen. Wir sind mehr als 10 leute, da ist immer einem am Zelt.

Ich ahne extos Antwort, aber lasse Ihn mal selbst....


----------



## Bengel73 (2. August 2009)

Wurfaxt und dicken Knüppel,
das können die Interessenten an meinem Bike haben )


Was macht ihr denn diese Woche noch trainingstechnisch?

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn diese Woche noch trainingstechnisch?


Morgen und übermorgen wohl noch mal etwas länger (3Stunden), dann einen Tag Ruhe und Donnerstag (max. 2Stunden) und Freitag (max. 1,5Stunden) noch mal ein bisschen rumrollen, denke ich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> Wurfaxt und dicken Knüppel,
> das können die Interessenten an meinem Bike haben )
> 
> 
> ...



Grad meine 48 km GA Runde mal nen bissken im oberen GA Bereich abgefahren (also nen bissken fixer). Morgen, wenns wetter- und zeitmässig hinhaut 2x 20 km auf Druck (so mit 4-5 Std. Pause dazwischen), Dienstag pause, Mittwoch nochmal die 2x 20 Nummer noch nen bissken druckvoller, Donnerstag Pause, Freitag rumrollen (vieleicht nen Stündchen)


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn diese Woche noch trainingstechnisch?



radfahren, saufen , fressen... 
einfach alles , was spaß macht


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> radfahren, saufen , fressen...
> einfach alles , was spaß macht



Das Prob is, sauf ich, klappts mippm radeln nimmer 

Mach ich das, was mir Spass macht, würde ich schlafen, klappt dann auch nicht ganz mit Rad ;-)

Also bleibt auf jeden Fall das Fressen, denn hier wird getz ne Pizza bestellt


----------



## pseudosportler (2. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> radfahren, saufen , fressen...
> einfach alles , was spaß macht



Das hört sich doch mal nach na gescheiten Vorbereitung an, da ich ab Mittwoch Morgen 6Uhr frei habe werde ich den Mi und Do mal für selbiges nutzen, hoffe nur mein Teamcheff liest hier nicht mit .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> radfahren, saufen , fressen...
> einfach alles , was spaß macht



wird das nicht langweilig ?
Das machst du doch schon das ganze Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bengel73 (2. August 2009)

hab die ganze Woche frei,
also an Zeit soll´s nicht scheitern.

schlafen, trinken, essen und evtl. noch so 150-200km piano radeln.
wenn mir nicht wieder ein RR am Hinterrad lutscht und mich bergauf provoziert 

muss zugeben, bin auch schon etwas ****erig,
wünsche uns aber vor allem wenig bis gar kein Regen


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> hab die ganze Woche frei,
> also an Zeit soll´s nicht scheitern.
> 
> schlafen, trinken, essen und evtl. noch so 150-200km piano radeln.
> ...




Urlaub hab ich auch....und f.i.c.k.e.r.i.g bin ich ebenfalls , bei mir äußert sich das leider in Schlaflosigkeit, was nen bissken Mist ist. Aber gerad schon was für die Aerodynamik getan....und die Haare nen Stück ab 

Meteoblue.com verspricht bist dato Gewitter am Samstag um 17 Uhr rum


----------



## Sumsemann (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Meteoblue.com verspricht bist dato Gewitter am Samstag um 17 Uhr rum



Na Super... genau das ist es was die (Rad)Welt nicht braucht... 



Vorbereitung: Hab heute noch mal etwas gekurbelt und werd es wohl Mittwoch auch noch mal tun. Die anderen Tage werd ich im Studio noch ein wenig Pumpen um die bis dato vorhandenen Muckis nochmals etwas zu trainieren. Das Extreme Ausdauertraining hat nämlich seine Spuren hinterlassen und die Oberkörpermuskulatur etwas schrumpfen lassen.

Essen: Viel und Kohlenhydratreich  (Hauptgericht - Heferflocken mit Milch und Eiweißpulver)

LG
Matthias


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. August 2009)

[


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> Wurfaxt und dicken Knüppel,
> das können die Interessenten an meinem Bike haben )
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Essen: 
Grillen 2-3 mal
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








, aber auch Kohlenhydrate in Form von Reis und Kartoffeln, mit Thunfisch als Eiweißspender.

Trainieren:
Leichte GA Fahrtspiel Runden(vieleicht auch mal im Dunkeln) von ca.1.5 Std bis Donnerstag, Freitag schon auf der Strecke 2-3 Runden.


----------



## Bengel73 (2. August 2009)

hört sich alles ganz piano an,
aber anscheinend sind alle anwesenden vernünftig vorbereitet 

@apo
meine Haare sind auch kürzer als sonst 
wieder 30g gespart 

Gewitter??? Schauer???
also Gummistiefel einpacken...wenn ich dran denke wird mir übel.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> hört sich alles ganz piano an,
> aber anscheinend sind alle anwesenden vernünftig vorbereitet


Man tut was man kann!


Bengel73 schrieb:


> meine Haare sind auch kürzer als sonst
> wieder 30g gespart


Ich habe auch schon über diese Art von Tuning nachgedacht...


Bengel73 schrieb:


> Gewitter??? Schauer???
> also Gummistiefel einpacken...wenn ich dran denke wird mir übel.


Da sagst du was. Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass es anders kommt als derzeit vorhergesagt!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> hört sich alles ganz piano an,
> aber anscheinend sind alle anwesenden vernünftig vorbereitet
> 
> @apo
> ...




Regen wäre nur insofern Müll, als das ich dann ggf. doch noch nen anderes "VR" mitnehme, denn ich denk, mit meinen Trockenreifen bekäm ich dann auf jeden Fall vorn nen Problem. Aber das nimmt ja kein Platz wech und is auch schnell gewechselt 

Ach warten wirs ma ab....je kürzer die Haare je weniger Dreck hängt drin, so einfach is das, und bei mir sind gut 7 cm runter gekommen vorhin ;-)

Und vorbereitet...na ja, is meine erste Saison quasi, ich werde sehen, wie gut es wirklich war am Ende


----------



## Bengel73 (2. August 2009)

Und vorbereitet...na ja, is meine erste Saison quasi, ich werde sehen, wie gut es wirklich war am Ende [/QUOTE]

jaja, die Neulinge 
ich hab auch das Bike zum "VorRenn-Service" gebracht.
Ersatzlaufräder auch zum nachgucken mitgenommen.
Ersatzakku bestellt...
und hinterher packt man sich an die Birne und fragt sich wofür die ganze Aufregung war.
(vor allem mein Umfeld fragt sich wann der Irre wieder normal wird )

also hier kommt die Sonne raus,
also raus zum Training....
wünsche die Herren und die Damen noch ein schöner Abend


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> jaja, die Neulinge
> ich hab auch das Bike zum "VorRenn-Service" gebracht.
> Ersatzlaufräder auch zum nachgucken mitgenommen.
> Ersatzakku bestellt...
> ...




Nee, soweit isses nich , das Rad muss halten, das geht erst danach zum Service.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> (vor allem mein Umfeld fragt sich wann der Irre wieder normal wird )




Das fragt sich mein Umfeld bei mir schon seit Jahren


----------



## Rotten67 (2. August 2009)

Die Wetterprognosen sind ja gar nicht so schlecht. 
http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/mittelfrist.hts?plz=47300
Verdient hätten wir´s


----------



## Rotten67 (2. August 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognosen sind ja gar nicht so schlecht.
> http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/mittelfrist.hts?plz=47300
> Verdient hätten wir´s



Wie ist es eigentlich mit Strom. Kann man da eine Kabeltrommel anschließen?

Bräucht ich zum ersten Mal


----------



## Dumens100 (2. August 2009)

Strom ist da brauchst halt nur nee Kabeltrommel kannsz sie dann igendwo einstecken
das gibt nach der Prognose ja wieder nee Schlammschlacht


----------



## Bengel73 (2. August 2009)

es gibt Strom an jedem Lagerplatz?
ist ja ein Ding, warum kauf ich mir dann einen zweiten Akku???

gibt´s denn auch für jedes Team ein eigenes Klo + Nasszelle?
das wär mir lieber als ein Stromanschluss


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> es gibt Strom an jedem Lagerplatz?
> ist ja ein Ding, warum kauf ich mir dann einen zweiten Akku???
> 
> gibt´s denn auch für jedes Team ein eigenes Klo + Nasszelle?
> das wär mir lieber als ein Stromanschluss




Allerdings, davor gruselt es mich auch schon nen wenig wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Bengel73 (2. August 2009)

Sind die sanitären Verhältnisse denn einigermaßen?
Oder doch eher nicht?

Da kann man ja wirklich nur hoffen, dass sich alle zusammenreißen und 
nicht alles vollsauen.


----------



## Rotten67 (3. August 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Strom ist da brauchst halt nur nee Kabeltrommel kannsz sie dann igendwo einstecken
> das gibt nach der Prognose ja wieder nee Schlammschlacht



Ich interpretiere das anders. Es  bleibt trocken  bei 25°
Das mit dem Strom ist ja klasse.

Toiletten sind wohl immer ein Problem oder eher die, die sie benutzen.


----------



## Wayne70 (3. August 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere das anders. Es  bleibt trocken  bei 25°
> Das mit dem Strom ist ja klasse.



Sehr lustich mit dem Strom ... da würde ich mich mal keinesfalls drauf verlassen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man ohne 50m Kabeltrommel überhaupt nirgendwo dran kommt.

Und überhaupt benötigt man nachts keine Beleuchtung. Vom Vollmond der am Donnerstag, 6. August 2009, 02:54:42 Uhr ist, ist wohl in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag noch was übrig 
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (3. August 2009)

wenn Du dich beim Nachbar einstecks kommst Du auch mit neer kürzeren Kabeltrommel aus


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wenn Du dich beim Nachbar einstecks kommst Du auch mit neer kürzeren Kabeltrommel aus




Genau, wenn immer 4 Trommeln an 4 Trommeln hängen..... 

Wir nehmen ansich ga nix strombetriebenes mit, wir haben Öl-Lampen ;-)


----------



## Wayne70 (3. August 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wenn Du dich beim Nachbar einstecks kommst Du auch mit neer kürzeren Kabeltrommel aus



Das wird auch fein, 1 x 220V hängt am echten Verteiler und der Rest dockt sich beim Nachbarn, beim Nachbarn oder beim Nachbarn an. Am besten noch die Kabeltrommel (denn man braucht ja nicht so viel Länge ;-) nicht abrollen. (apoptygma war schneller

Aber im Ernst. Rechnet nicht mit mal einfach anstecken. Strom ist ein Punkt der Sachen die Skyder wohl als sehr knapp einstuft. Falls nicht super. Ich würde einfach mal möglichst früh nach Strom (aber am besten direkt am Verteiler) Ausschau halten (Freitag). Wenn einige Akkus aufgeladen sind, benötigt man eigentlich keinen Strom (war unsere Erfahrung) Gaslampe, Gaskocher haben gereicht. Kühlbox noch ans Auto (Autoabschaltung bei Unterschreitung von X Volt) und fertich.

Obwohl. Notebook wäre auch nicht schlecht mit Online Rangliste ... 
Wayne


----------



## Bengel73 (3. August 2009)

ich werd jetzt auch Strom verweigern 

hab mir extra noch nen Lampenaufsatz für die Gaskartuschen besorgt,
und nen Topf für den Gaskocher.
da hatte man mal wieder nen  Grund Dinge zu kaufen die man ja "braucht",
aber die dann nur im Schrank stehen 

@wayne
Mond hatte ich ganz vergessen nachzusehen,
aber überlege gerade, dass ich bei Vollmond immer sehr gut schlafe...
Mist.


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Das wird auch fein, 1 x 220V hängt am echten Verteiler und der Rest dockt sich beim Nachbarn, beim Nachbarn oder beim Nachbarn an. Am besten noch die Kabeltrommel (denn man braucht ja nicht so viel Länge ;-) nicht abrollen. (apoptygma war schneller



Und das als technik verweigerndes Mädchen 

Laptop zur Online-Rangliste????

Wo seid Ihr aufgestellt, ich komm dann immer ma rum  um meine e-mails abzufragen 

Nee im Ernst....Gaskocherzeugs nehmen wir gar nciht mit.....lediglich Frühstückszeuch (Müsli und Co) und nen kleenen Grill  Wir werden da schon nicht verhungern 

Ja, mit den sanitären Anlagen....man wird sehen, ich werde eh gucken müssen, das ich mir nen halbes Bad mitnehmen *haha, schon allein wegen meiner Linsen brauch ich Licht und Spiegel und Zeit und Ruhe, also alles, was ich aufm nem öffentlichen Klo/Duschcontainer nicht habe


----------



## Wayne70 (3. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo seid Ihr aufgestellt, ich komm dann immer ma rum  um meine e-mails abzufragen



Naja, da brauchste uns nicht für. Laß dir die Mails doch einfach unterwegs mit Headset vom Handy vorlesen. ;-)

Laptop mache ich jetzt wohl auch mit einer Anzahl X von Akkus. Ähm, gibt es eigentlich eine Online Rangliste? Zuletzt habe ich dies an einem Stand gesehen. War aber ein Pro Team und nicht so ein Pseudo Team wie wir es sind.
(Dies als Beitrag bzgl. Umfeld und verrückt erklären)

Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bengel73 (3. August 2009)

Laptop, Online-Rangliste...
genau!

das fehlt uns auch noch 
und dann bekomm ich gesagt "wir haben 5 Minuten Rückstand, gib Gas"...
nur was machen wenn die Beine das nicht einsehen 

also besser keinen Laptop?
wir haben ja bald hier Formel1-verhältnisse...

sind wir alle nicht ein bisschen (zuviel) bekloppt?


----------



## Dumens100 (3. August 2009)

es werden sich ja nicht 100 leute an einer Kabeltrommel andocken aber soviel Stromm braucht man ja nun auch wieder nicht Akkus laden und eventuell nee Lampe zum Kochen reichts natürlich nicht
Sephan kann natürlich nicht für jedes Team neen Kraftwerk hinstellen


----------



## exto (3. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich ahne extos Antwort, aber lasse Ihn mal selbst....





Was die letzte Vorbereitungswoche angeht, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben: Aktive Erholung bei ausgedehnten Freeride-Aktivitäten:





Haarschnitttuning ist - wie auf dem Bild zu sehen - auch schon erledigt. Ansonsten werd ich nur noch abens locker je 1 bis 3 Stunden im Dunklen an der Weser lang rollen...


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> es werden sich ja nicht 100 leute an einer Kabeltrommel andocken aber soviel Stromm braucht man ja nun auch wieder nicht ....




Doch 

Unsere Nachbarn bei Rad am Ring gestern hatten sogar einen Wäschetrockner auf ihrem LKW  .... damit die Klamottem immer schön kuschlig warm sind in der Nacht 

Herd, Flutlicht, Kühlschrank usw. war sowieso an Bord 

CU in Duisburg

Micha


----------



## Wayne70 (3. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> Laptop, Online-Rangliste...
> genau!
> 
> das fehlt uns auch noch
> ...



Sind doch nicht meine Beine als Betreuer 

Nee ... fahre auch. Wir haben ein hoffentlich fixes Team und ein Fun Mixed Team.


----------



## RoniK (3. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
zum Thema kühlen kann ich euch einen Tipp geben! Wir hatten letztes Jahr eine Kunststoffkiste etwa so groß wie 2 Wasserkästen, diese haben wir mit Styropor platten und Panzerband von innen isoliert. Das ganze haben wir dann Samstagmorgen mit Eiswürfeln, cruchedeis und Getränken gefüllt. Das Eis war am Sonntag noch nicht geschmolzen!
Gruß
Ronik


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

RoniK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zum Thema kühlen kann ich euch einen Tipp geben! Wir hatten letztes Jahr eine Kunststoffkiste etwa so groß wie 2 Wasserkästen, diese haben wir mit Styropor platten und Panzerband von innen isoliert. Das ganze haben wir dann Samstagmorgen mit Eiswürfeln, cruchedeis und Getränken gefüllt. Das Eis war am Sonntag noch nicht geschmolzen!
> Gruß
> Ronik




Da bringst Du mich grad auf eine gute Idee 

Ich könnte mir Kühltransportboxen leihen


----------



## Wayne70 (3. August 2009)

RoniK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zum Thema kühlen kann ich euch einen Tipp geben! Wir hatten letztes Jahr eine Kunststoffkiste etwa so groß wie 2 Wasserkästen, diese haben wir mit Styropor platten und Panzerband von innen isoliert. Das ganze haben wir dann Samstagmorgen mit Eiswürfeln, cruchedeis und Getränken gefüllt. Das Eis war am Sonntag noch nicht geschmolzen!
> Gruß
> Ronik



ITRG GmbH in Duisburg oder Eiskalt Sauber GmbH in Duisburg, da kann man auch fein (auf Bestellung) Trockeneis vorm Rennen abholen. Gibts in allen möglichen Formen (Aber bitte nicht in die Trinkflasche mit Whisky / Cola schütten)
Ist die Vorbereitung nicht das Schönste 
Wayne


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> ITRG GmbH in Duisburg oder Eiskalt Sauber GmbH in Duisburg, da kann man auch fein (auf Bestellung) Trockeneis vorm Rennen abholen. Gibts in allen möglichen Formen (Aber bitte nicht in die Trinkflasche mit Whisky / Cola schütten)
> Ist die Vorbereitung nicht das Schönste
> Wayne



Hoffentlich vergessen wir dat Fahren nicht 

So, das Wetter wurde nochmal korrigiert 

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=27513&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat

Das wäre dann auch in etwa mein größter Wunsch, wenn es genau SO wird vonne Temperaturen her ;-)


----------



## wogru (3. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> Unsere Nachbarn bei Rad am Ring gestern hatten sogar einen Wäschetrockner auf ihrem LKW  .... damit die Klamottem immer schön kuschlig warm sind in der Nacht
> 
> ...


So etwas ähnliches hatte ein Team in München dabei. Die kamen mit einem Sattelschlepper, im Auflieger eine komplette Küche, Partyzelt mit Bestuhlung und Bar und eine fette Musikanlage. Dummerweise stand unser Zelt vor den Boxen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (3. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Dummerweise stand unser Zelt vor den Boxen.



Praktisch, dann braucht man den Dreck nicht selbst vom Bike runterkratzen. Die Bässe erledigen das


----------



## wogru (3. August 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> Praktisch, dann braucht man den Dreck nicht selbst vom Bike runterkratzen. Die Bässe erledigen das


Die Bässe haben aber auch 2 Schrauben vom Kettenblatt gelockert, die ich dann verloren habe


----------



## Honigblume (3. August 2009)

Ich freu mich auch auf das Wochenende, ich werde allen die Daumen drücken, daß alle wohlbehalten und ohne Defekte ins Ziel kommen.


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch auf das Wochenende, ich werde allen die Daumen drücken, daß alle wohlbehalten und ohne Defekte ins Ziel kommen.




Danke


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2009)

Wieviel Höhenmeter hat eigentlich eine Runde?


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieviel Höhenmeter hat eigentlich eine Runde?



70 meine ich.....


----------



## Speichennippel (3. August 2009)

Fährt jemand mit Dynamo? Dann ist man nicht abhängig vom Kabelsalat anderer.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt. Auf dem Rennrad bin ich ein paar mal 24h und länger gefahren, aber durch Landschaft und nicht ständig im Kreis. Ich denke, das wird das schlimmste werden, immer die selbe Strecke immer wieder.
Das Wetter wird ganz schlimm. Tagsüber über 30°, Nachts Gewitter und Regen.
(Wenn man sich vorher die Bedingungen schlecht redet und sie dann besser sind als erwartet, hebt das die Motivation )


----------



## KILROY (3. August 2009)

@ Speichennippel: also, mach' mal 23° bei leichter Bewölkung klar 

Die Sache mit dem "Kabelsalat anderer" versteh' ich nicht. Welche anderen ?


----------



## Speichennippel (4. August 2009)

Na ja, eine Seite vorher will man Kabeltrommel an Kabeltrommel an Kabeltrommel......
Außerdem sagt der Veranstalter, dass man sich einen Stromgenerator mitbringen darf, weil Strom knapp ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (4. August 2009)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Na ja, eine Seite vorher will man Kabeltrommel an Kabeltrommel an Kabeltrommel......
> Außerdem sagt der Veranstalter, dass man sich einen Stromgenerator mitbringen darf, weil Strom knapp ist.



Dir ist klar das die Kabeltrommeln fürs Fahrerlager gedacht sind und nicht zur Stromversorgung deines Lichtes am Rad ?? Wenn ich hier etwas falsch verstanden habe und sie doch auf der Strecke stehen, wie viel Verlängerungskabel macht Sinn und kann einer mein Kabel an der Trommel raus ziehen wenn es sich spannt ?


----------



## Speichennippel (4. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das die Kabeltrommeln fürs Fahrerlager gedacht sind und nicht zur Stromversorgung deines Lichtes am Rad ?? Wenn ich hier etwas falsch verstanden habe und sie doch auf der Strecke stehen, wie viel Verlängerungskabel macht Sinn und kann einer mein Kabel an der Trommel raus ziehen wenn es sich spannt ?



Das ist schon klar, es gibt ja keine Bike-Lampe, die mit 230V funktioniert. Ansonsten wäre das natürlich eine Alternative


----------



## Re-spekt (4. August 2009)

eine alternative Fahrbeleuchtung konnten wir letztes Jahr ausprobieren,

*Lichtakku *- dazu wird am Rad kein Kabel und keine Batterie verwendet !!!!

einen oder gleich mehrere Lichtakkus verkehrt vor den Scheinwerfer eines KFZ (bei 50Watt)  voll geladen nach 10min.   --- Lichtausbeute am Rad - 50min bei fast 10 Watt macht genau 3 Runden

zu bekommen bei der    Fa. Schilda Leuchtmittel - Bürger Straße  - (am Rathaus)


----------



## wogru (4. August 2009)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, es gibt ja keine Bike-Lampe, die mit 230V funktioniert. Ansonsten wäre das natürlich eine Alternative


Wieso soll es die nicht geben ? Bei meinem ersten Rennen hatte ich versuchsweise so ein Teil (Eigenbau) am Rad. Lichtausbeute -> halber Tennisplatz taghell, Dauer -> unbegrenzt, Problem -> Stromkabel reichte nicht mal vom Fahrerlager bis zur Wechselzone 

@Re-spekt: so etwas ähnliches habe ich auch, ein phosphoriendes Band. kurz anstrahlen und anschleißend leuchtet es, damit wird man im dunkeln gut gesehen, kann aber leider selber nichts erkennen.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre eine Leuchtfalle von der Bundeswehr, brennt ca. 30 Minuten macht die Umgebung taghell, da kommt man aber nicth so einfach dran.


----------



## klmp77 (4. August 2009)

und bloß nicht in das licht gucken...


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

klmp77 schrieb:


> und bloß nicht in das licht gucken...




Und vor allem nicht reingehen, dann war das das letzt 24-Std-Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (4. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und vor allem nicht reingehen, dann war das das letzt 24-Std-Rennen



Wer weiß, vor allem ist man dann schmerzfrei und kann als Einzelfahrer starten und da ich so ein liebes Kerlchen bin brauche ich auch kein Redbull mehr um Flügel zu bekommen und die sollten einen ja auch schneller machen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Dumens100 (4. August 2009)

jetzt haben wir laut wetter.de für Samstag eine 85% tige Sicherheit für Regen also wohl doch Schlamschlacht
und laut Wetter.com für Samstag 25% gefahr für Regen und Sonntag 60%


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir laut wetter.de für Samstag eine 85% tige Sicherheit für Regen also wohl doch Schlamschlacht
> und laut Wetter.com für Samstag 25% gefahr für Regen und Sonntag 60%



Ach was...

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=27513&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat

keine Panik ;-)


----------



## Dumens100 (4. August 2009)

hab keine Panik ist halt nur lustig  jetzt haben wir drei verschiedene Wetterberichte einer wird wohl vieleicht Stimmen ich hoffe darauf


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> hab keine Panik ist halt nur lustig  jetzt haben wir drei verschiedene Wetterberichte einer wird wohl vieleicht Stimmen ich hoffe darauf



Ach das wird schon, ich werd alles nötige für alle Eventualitäten mitschleppen ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

Platzeinteilung ist online


----------



## SBIKERC (5. August 2009)

^^danke für die Info
hier der Link
http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/Sektorenliste_Internet.pdf


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Cool, wir lungern ..... ähhhh lagern direkt an der Strecke. 
Kann man auch an der Strecke Fahrerwechsel machen oder nur in der Wechselzone?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2009)

nur in der wechselzone!

steht doch alles in dem regelwerk von a-z.


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> nur in der wechselzone!
> 
> steht doch alles in dem regelwerk von a-z.




Ich bin des Lesens nicht mächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2009)

dafür kannste ja anscheinend umso besser fahren. 


so, den sektor habe ich jetzt gefunden, nur wo ist das im fahrerlager?
gibts da ne karte?


----------



## Tommy B. (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kann man auch an der Strecke Fahrerwechsel machen oder nur in der Wechselzone?



Man kann auch an bzw. auf der Strecke wechseln, aber dann gibt es eine Runde Abzug.


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> dafür kannste ja anscheinend umso besser fahren.
> 
> 
> so, den sektor habe ich jetzt gefunden, nur wo ist das im fahrerlager?
> gibts da ne karte?




Ja, Regelwerk ---> F


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Man kann auch an bzw. auf der Strecke wechseln, aber dann gibt es eine Runde Abzug.



Aber da müsste man schon angeschwärzt werden; wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Oder lieg ich hier falsch?


----------



## Tommy B. (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aber da müsste man schon angeschwärzt werden; wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Oder lieg ich hier falsch?



Ja, richtig. Aber da wird sich unter 1.300 Startern sicher immer jemand finden, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aber da müsste man schon angeschwärzt werden; wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Oder lieg ich hier falsch?



In der Theorie liegste da richtig, in der Praxis schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an.

Ahso....die Karte des Fahrerlagers findet mal ebenfalls in den Downloads auf der Seite.


----------



## wogru (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aber da müsste man schon angeschwärzt werden; wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Oder lieg ich hier falsch?



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin gibt es eine Zeitnahme bei der Einfahrt in die Wechselzone und bei der Ausfahrt. Wenn jemand reinkommt der nicht rausfährt ist die Runde weg !!


----------



## Re-spekt (5. August 2009)

wird automatisch nicht gezählt !! war doch klar, oder ?


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Cool, wir lungern ..... ähhhh lagern direkt an der Strecke.
> Kann man auch an der Strecke Fahrerwechsel machen oder nur in der Wechselzone?


auch wenn Dich keiner anschwärzt ist es sportlich gesehen den anderen gegenüber unfair 
auch mit den Anschwärzen ist das so eine Sache letztes Jahr hat sich das WDR Team in seinen Fehrsehbeitrag ja selbst angeschwärzt hatte beim letzten Fahrerwechsel den Staffelstab nicht ordnungsgemäß übergeben heist über eine dritte Person hätte auch zum Rundenabzug führen müssen ist aber nicht passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Na ja, ich denke einfach mal, das es unfairer Wettkämpfer immer und überall gibt. Und Quertreiber, die meinen, es einfach mal austesten zu müssen.  Gut, Sportsgeist ist dann anders, lässt aber ansich auch gleich auf den ganzen Menschen schließen wie ich find , was auch im täglichen Leben die Selektion von "will ich mit zu tun haben und will ich nichts mit zu tun haben" ganz ganz einfach werden lässt


----------



## klmp77 (5. August 2009)

nur mal so für den fall des falles, falls es gewitterte, wirkt das bike eigentlich als fahrradayscher käfig?


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

klmp77 schrieb:


> nur mal so für den fall des falles, falls es gewitterte, wirkt das bike eigentlich als fahrradayscher käfig?



Du musst nur schnell genug sein, um unter dem Blitz herzufahren. Dazu gibbet Einschläge eh nur an der xxxxxx!!!!!!!xxxxxx, an der bösen


----------



## KILROY (5. August 2009)

klmp77 schrieb:


> nur mal so für den fall des falles, falls es gewitterte, wirkt das bike eigentlich als fahrradayscher käfig?



Wenn Du Dich im z.B. Sitzrohr versteckst: ja, dann schon.



Kann vielleicht am Freitagnachmittag mal jemand Silberjodid in die angekündigten Wolken schießen ?
...damit es nicht am Samstag und Sonntag pladdert.
I hate rain


----------



## wogru (5. August 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht am Freitagnachmittag mal jemand Silberjodid in die angekündigten Wolken schießen ?
> ...damit es nicht am Samstag und Sonntag pladdert.
> I hate rain



Oh toll, es gibt Freitag schon Feuerwerk !!

Ich leite den Blitz in den kleiner Motor in der Hinterradnabe um, gibt zusätzlich Power !! 
In der Nacht fahre ich dann aber lieber ohne Licht am Helm.


----------



## Tommy B. (5. August 2009)

Nach den Ereignissen von Xanten müsste bei Gewitter das Rennen unterbrochen werden ... hoffentlich bleibt uns das (und auch der in Aussicht gestellte Regen) erspart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CW68 (5. August 2009)

Sollte Skyder hier noch lesen wäre es ganz nett, wenn er mal was zum Thema Gewitter sagt. Ist ja leider doch nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich. Sollte das Rennen dann abgebrochen ode runterbrochen werden wäre ne ganz interessante Info.


Fahrerlager ... diesmal leider Epch und nicht auf de rgroßen Wiese ...


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

CW68 schrieb:


> Sollte Skyder hier noch lesen wäre es ganz nett, wenn er mal was zum Thema Gewitter sagt. Ist ja leider doch nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich. Sollte das Rennen dann abgebrochen ode runterbrochen werden wäre ne ganz interessante Info.
> 
> 
> Fahrerlager ... diesmal leider Epch und nicht auf de rgroßen Wiese ...



wat heisst denn pech und wo ist die große wiese?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2009)

Die deisterfreun.de stehen im Sektor "L".
Auch exto als Einzelstarter 

Die HannoverRadis im Sektor "H"

K_Star wo seit Ihr?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2009)

auch da 

fahre morgen abend nach duisburg und freitag morgen wird dann gleich der sektor besetzt.


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> auch da
> 
> fahre morgen abend nach duisburg und freitag morgen wird dann gleich der sektor besetzt.



Stehen die da erfahrungsgemäss schon morgens Schlange? ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2009)

keine ahnung! bin da erste mal dabei.

frühes erscheinen kan ja nicht schaden, dann kann man es sich wenigstens gemütlich machen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> keine ahnung! bin da erste mal dabei.
> 
> frühes erscheinen kan ja nicht schaden, dann kann man es sich wenigstens gemütlich machen.




Wir ja auch *lach, daher fragte ich.

Unsere beiden Aufbauer fahren nämlich "erst" zu 10 in Hagen hier los, wollen vorher noch nach Bocholt und werden da gegen Mittag wohl aufschlagen, ich hoffe, das die Platzverteilung da vernünftig organisiert is, denn speziell eine der beiden is da nen bissken "heisspornig" was das angeht.

Aber...wenns eh so wettertechnisch wird wir jetzt gerade angesagt ist, wirds erstma gewittern und schütten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber...wenns eh so wettertechnisch wird wir jetzt gerade angesagt ist, wirds erstma gewittern und schütten


Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht angesagt, zumindest für Samstag. Und am Sonntag muss man mal schauen wie schlimm es wirklich wird.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall riesig [/IronieAUS]

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht angesagt, zumindest für Samstag. Und am Sonntag muss man mal schauen wie schlimm es wirklich wird.
> Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall riesig [/IronieAUS]
> 
> Kai




Na geht so wa? 

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=27513&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat

Aber zumindest, wenn man den Sonntag noch dabei nimmt, haben alle was von den Schauern ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na geht so wa?
> http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=27513&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat
> Aber zumindest, wenn man den Sonntag noch dabei nimmt, haben alle was von den Schauern ;-)


Ich weiß schon wer ab Dienstag 2Wochen erkältet ausfällt... Aber hey, ist super! Und eine Pause kann ich ja auch gut gebrauchen! 
Ich bin nicht doof, nur etwas schlecht gelaunt wegen schlechter Vorhersage!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (5. August 2009)

Auf Wetter.com sieht es in der Prognose jetzt mal gar nicht so schlecht aus. Gewitter heisst ja ausserdem nicht unbedingt Regen. 

Dann solls' halt nur donnern und eklig warm sein.... is' gut fürn Kreislauf und wenn doch mal ein ! kleines ! Nieseln runterkommt, bleibt uns die Staublunge aus 2007 erspart ( ich habe danach eine Woche lang geröchelt )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2009)

KILROY schrieb:


> und wenn doch mal ein ! kleines ! Nieseln runterkommt


Den Link 





apoptygma schrieb:


> http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=27513&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat


hast du aber gesehen, oder?
Hier gibt es die gleiche Quelle für den Sonntag.


Kai


----------



## exto (5. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die deisterfreun.de stehen im Sektor "L".
> Auch exto als Einzelstarter





Gleich mal Roudy losgehetzt zum intervenieren. Das wär' ja mal ausgemachte Sc*eisse! Vor allem, weil ne Menge 4er und sogar 8er in a bis D stehen...


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gleich mal Roudy losgehetzt zum intervenieren. Das wär' ja mal ausgemachte Sc*eisse! Vor allem, weil ne Menge 4er und sogar 8er in a bis D stehen...



Das is ja albern....ich war ja motzig im Vorfeld und hab meinen Wunschplatz nicht bekommen, na ja  Aber das nen Einzelfahrer an den "Ar.... der Heide" geparkt wird......


----------



## Rotten67 (5. August 2009)

http://www.wdr.de/themen/wetter/nrw/prognose_duisburg.jhtml

Das ist mein Wetter für Samstag. Wie es bei Schauern ist, die erwischen nicht jeden und sind meist nur kurz.

Morgen nochmal das neue Rennrad so um die 70km bewegen und dann hoffe ich auf viel Spaß und Erfolg für jeden hier.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gleich mal Roudy losgehetzt zum intervenieren. Das wär' ja mal ausgemachte Sc*eisse! Vor allem, weil ne Menge 4er und sogar 8er in a bis D stehen...



Schon krass oder?
Im Vorfeld hieß es A-D nur für Singels. Keine Teams möglich, sonst wollen alle.
Und wenn man jetzt schaut, finden sich da Teams, die offensichtlich keinen!!! Einzelstarter am Start haben.
Der MTBvD steht geschlossen in "F". Ist das nicht auch noch Einzelstarterbereich gewesen?


----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> auch da
> 
> fahre morgen abend nach duisburg und freitag morgen wird dann gleich der sektor besetzt.


wir stehen in Sektor K 
früh da sein ist besser kann man sich noch ein bischen den Platz in seinen Sektor aussuchen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir ja auch *lach, daher fragte ich.
> 
> Unsere beiden Aufbauer fahren nämlich "erst" zu 10 in Hagen hier los, wollen vorher noch nach Bocholt und werden da gegen Mittag wohl aufschlagen, ich hoffe, das die Platzverteilung da vernünftig organisiert is, denn speziell eine der beiden is da nen bissken "heisspornig" was das angeht.
> 
> Aber...wenns eh so wettertechnisch wird wir jetzt gerade angesagt ist, wirds erstma gewittern und schütten



Wenn ihr Freitagmittag da seit ist das früh genug! Da kannst du dir noch was in Ruhr suchen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Freitagmittag da seit ist das früh genug! Da kannst du dir noch was in Ruhr suchen.



Jenz und Thomas fahren ja vor und basteln das Nest ;-)

*rumzappel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jenz und Thomas fahren ja vor und basteln das Nest ;-)
> 
> *rumzappel....



Dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren
Ich schau auf jeden Fall vorbei und drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren
> Ich schau auf jeden Fall vorbei und drück euch die Daumen.




Freu mich auf Dich, wir hocken in P, P wie plötzlich pfeilschnelll oder so *lach


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2009)

Wo genau kann ich das Ranking online abrufen?


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wo genau kann ich das Ranking online abrufen?



Wat willste abrufen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2009)

Ich sags ja:" Anglizismen sind out". "Versteht eh keiner"
Alsooo: Ich möchte, für die nicht mitfahrenden, eine Verknüpfung [Link] anlegen unter der [dem] diese die aktuellen Plazierungen im Internet [online] zeitnah einsehen können.

Und das ohne mich vorher mit Key-Account-Managern zu commitenn ein briefing-paper zu createn.

PS: Ich krich Pickeln, wenn ich dran denke, dass meine Elternzeit in 10 Tage rum ist und anglizismen wieder meinen weg pflastern.


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich sags ja:" Anglizismen sind out". "Versteht eh keiner"
> Alsooo: Ich möchte, für die nicht mitfahrenden, eine Verknüpfung [Link] anlegen unter der [dem] diese die aktuellen Plazierungen im Internet [online] zeitnah einsehen können.
> 
> Und das ohne mich vorher mit Key-Account-Managern zu commitenten ein briefing-paper zu createn.



Ja entschuldige, wir waren gerade bei "Lagerkennziffern"  und "Aufbauplanungen" ;-) Und Du komms mippem Ranking.....

Aber um Dir zu antworten....keinen Schimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wo genau kann ich das Ranking online abrufen?


Jetzt, wo ich verstanden habe, was du wissen möchtest, kann ich VERMUTEN, dass es irgendwo hier sein wird (unter "Veranstaltungen" links kann man Duisburg auswählen).
Da sollten sich am Wochenende Ergebnisse finden lasssen, vermute ich!

Kai


----------



## exto (5. August 2009)

Nu zeig ma'n bissken Verstäntniss. Der Mann hat offensichtlich schon zur Kindstaufe ein Statistik-Lehrbuch bekommen.

Wir überlegen intern schon länger, ob wir ihn Graphen-Roudy nennen sollen.

Übrigens Roudy: Danke für deine Mail an Skyder. Wenn's nicht klappt, wird's passend gemacht...

Boah is dat geil: Samstag geht's los und ich kann endlich wieder futtern, was ich will...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Nu zeig ma'n bissken Verstäntniss. Der Mann hat offensichtlich schon zur Kindstaufe ein Statistik-Lehrbuch bekommen.
> 
> Wir überlegen intern schon länger, ob wir ihn Graphen-Roudy nennen sollen.
> 
> ...



Trau keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst erstellt hast.
Ohne diese Gabe müsste ich regelmäßig arbeiten gehen!!!

"Graf Roudy vom Deister" wäre cool, aber Namensänderungen gehen im Forum nicht und ein Zweitaccount [sch**** angliz...] zerstört die Statistik.

Früh da sein, Zelt aufschlagen, Asyl fordern 
Ich versuche, von der Statistik Sucht los zu kommen. Seit ´09 erfasse ich weder Puls, noch Gewicht noch Kalorien. Und ausserhalb der Radfahrerei gar nichts mehr davon. Nach Duisburg werde ich den Tacho in die Ecke schmeißen und nur noch Trails nach Lust und Gefühl fahren.
Hier steht grad der Mond überm Deister, dass man Gänsehaut kriegt.
Jetzt ein Nightride mit nem Glas Marzemino oder Teroldego aufm Ladies only.
Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier steht grad der Mond überm Deister, dass man Gänsehaut kriegt.
> Jetzt ein Nightride mit nem Glas Marzemino oder Teroldego aufm Ladies only.
> Ich bin dann mal weg.



Ein Romantiker 



Viel Spass......ich geh ins Bettchen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2009)

komme grade von einer kleinen tour im wiehen und an der weser wieder. 
die lampe ist hell genug. 

dann stehen wir halt in K. der chef wird schon wissen wo.
keine ahnung wie ich auf L gekommen bin.

ist aber trotzdem nebenan zu den deisterfreunden. komme dann mal rum.


----------



## exto (6. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gleich mal Roudy losgehetzt zum intervenieren. Das wär' ja mal ausgemachte Sc*eisse! Vor allem, weil ne Menge 4er und sogar 8er in a bis D stehen...



Mail an Skyder...

Zack!!! Alles wird gut. Hut ab, wie die Jungs in so ner heißen Phase die Sache händeln. Muss ich vielleicht mal n paar für meine Truppe abwerben


----------



## Basti_88 (6. August 2009)

Soooo, ladet eure Lampen bald gehts rund  bin gerade am packen, morgen früh um 4 uhr gehts los richtung Duisburg


----------



## brussels*sprouts (6. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs!
Ich bin als Betreuer vor Ort und drücke meinem Team, aber auch allen anderen die Daumen! Auf ein spannendes, faires und beeindruckendes 24h-Rennen!


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Ich bin als Betreuer vor Ort und drücke meinem Team, aber auch allen anderen die Daumen! Auf ein spannendes, faires, trockenes und beeindruckendes 24h-Rennen!



Hab's mal ergänzt


----------



## brussels*sprouts (6. August 2009)

Richtig! Ich vergaß...
Die Prognosen sind ja sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Mail an Skyder...
> 
> Zack!!! Alles wird gut. Hut ab, wie die Jungs in so ner heißen Phase die Sache händeln. Muss ich vielleicht mal n paar für meine Truppe abwerben



Auch von mir höchstes Lob 
Ich habe mal eine Veranstaltung mit 700 Teilnehmern und dazu eine Messe mit 8.000 Besuchern mitorganisiert.

Den Spaß brauche ich kein zweites mal.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

So, letzte GAGA Runde gedreht, nu wirds schatzi nur noch fein gemacht und morgen schnuppert es Duisburg-Luft, noch vor mir, denn ich reise erst Samstag an


----------



## brussels*sprouts (6. August 2009)

Dann kann sich das radl ja schonmal an das Duisburger Klima gewöhnen.


----------



## skyder (6. August 2009)

Hallo - SKYDER liest - fast immer mit -

Obwohl ich nicht weiß, was in Xanten gelaufen ist (wohne ja in Süddeutschland) wird das Rennen bei Gewitter über dem Landschaftspark in der Wechselzone zunächst unterbrochen -d.h. alle Teams werden ab Zeitpunkt X dort angehalten - evtl. Ungerechtigkeiten (bzg. Rundenanzahl - manuell - so gut als möglich ausgeglichen) und dann erneut - nach Wetterbesserung - gestartet bzw. im aller schlimmsten Fall ganz abgebrochen - dann gilt Rennstand vor der Unterbrechung.

Zur Info: Diese Entscheidung ist nicht verhandelbar !

Wir hoffen aber auf gutes Wetter -20-23 Grad - etwas bewölkt, deshalb nicht zu heiß - und genau so habe ich das bestellt..., wenn nicht - müssen wir das nehmen was kommt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. August 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Zur Info: Diese Entscheidung ist nicht verhandelbar !


Verhandeln würde ich in diesem Fall auch gar nicht wollen! 
Nee, wird schon super werden alles! Ihr macht das ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal 
Und so ein paar Regentropfen können uns nicht erschüttern!

Ich freue mich drauf,
also, aufs Rennen, nicht auf den Regen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## exto (6. August 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei Wetterwünschen sind: Temperatur und Niederschlag sind mir relativ Latte. Es wird sowieso weh tun, da kommt's auf ein bisschen Wasser inne Buxe oder Pelle verbrannt auch nimmer an.

Was ich mir wünsche (und das dringend), ist OSTWIND! Ruhig von der heftigeren Sorte, dann hab nämlich auch ich mit meiner 32/14 Übersetzung mal ne Chance, auf dem Gegengraden-Damm Richtung Tre**e so'n bisschen Windschatten zu lutschen.

Wenn auf den langen Geraden alle mit fett Rückenwind an einem vorbeiballern während man selbst im dreistelligen Drehzahlbereich unterwegs ist, ist das Psychokrieg. das hat mich bei den Testevents schon immer fertig gemacht. Ob ich das 24 Stunden am Stück aushalte, ohne Amok zu laufen, kann ich nicht beschwören...


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Wenn Du dich zum Amoklauf entschließt bitte in Sektor "F" ballern!

Danke!


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

BTW: Wann ist eigentlich der Start am Sa?

Der Countdown läuft ja auf den Sa. und nicht auf die Startzeit.


----------



## exto (6. August 2009)

13:00h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brussels*sprouts (6. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich zum Amoklauf entschließt bitte in Sektor "F" ballern!
> 
> Danke!



Neee - das ist direkt neben unserem Sektor. Sonst werden die Zelte so schmutzig!


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Danke!


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Wir hoffen aber auf gutes Wetter -20-23 Grad - etwas bewölkt, deshalb nicht zu heiß - und genau so habe ich das bestellt..., wenn nicht - müssen wir das nehmen was kommt...



Genauso möchte ich es auch haben 

*zappel....


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2009)

Auch Hallo!

Endlich packen Obwohl hier gerade 30 ° sind und ich lieber in den Wald flüchten würde.
Bin auch mal gespannt mit dem Wetter- hab dort schon alles erlebt(in Maßen, der "Regenschauer" in Chemnitz vor 2 Jahren ist bis dato Messlatte). Bei der 2 Auflage glaub Ich war´s, da haben wir selbst nachts geschwitzt wie ............. Letztes Jahr war ja auch fast perfekt, bis auf das kurz Intermezzo- und den Abbau.
Aber mal ehrlich-egal was für ein Wetter kommt. Die Gewissheit zu haben das danach der Sonntag Luxus Relax Abend ist, macht die Sache doch umso schöner
Nur noch die Beine vom Triathlon Sonntag versuchen gerade zu bekommen.

Gute Orga, gutes Wetter = gutes Rennen
Wünsche allen Gute Reise & Faires Rennen

Es geht wieder los


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *zappel....


Das ist doch Energieverschwendung! 

Kai
P.S.: Bei mir geht es morgen los, wenn mein Bike weg ist! Hat aber mit dem Rennen dann nur am Rande zu tun...


----------



## Honigblume (6. August 2009)

Ich nehme meine Regenjacke mal mit.

Digi Cam ist aufgeladen, die Speicherkarte ist leer. Hab ich schon gesagt, daß ich mich aufs zugucken freue? 
Rennatmosphäre ist so herrlich prickelnd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ich nehme meine Regenjacke mal mit.
> 
> Digi Cam ist aufgeladen, die Speicherkarte ist leer. Hab ich schon gesagt, daß ich mich aufs zugucken freue?
> Rennatmosphäre ist so herrlich prickelnd



Und die ganzen Männer erst 

Wenns zu sehr schüttet, kommse dich bei uns unterstellen ;-)


----------



## Honigblume (6. August 2009)

Wo habt ihr denn euer Lager? Wenn es sich ergeben sollte komm ich gern auf nen Sprung rein.


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und die ganzen Männer erst




Ja genau


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn euer Lager? Wenn es sich ergeben sollte komm ich gern auf nen Sprung rein.



Wir residieren in "P". Ich denk mal, so viele langhaarige blonde Starterinnen sind da nicht, ich bin ansich gut wiederzuerkennen, ansonsten...weisses Stumpjumper


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2009)

da werde ich wohl auch mal rumlaufen und das powerslide racing team aus minden suchen.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> da werde ich wohl auch mal rumlaufen und das powerslide racing team aus minden suchen.



 Wir winken einfach mal alle stumpf in alle Richtungen und werden schon die richtigen erwischen


----------



## Unrest (6. August 2009)

Jemand nen Startplatz zu vergeben, zufällig?


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Jemand nen Startplatz zu vergeben, zufällig?



So sehr ich mich mich drüber freuen würde, wenn Du dabei wärst....aber ich denke und fürchte, den wirste ggf. nur noch vor Ort erwischen. Also nen frei gewordenen Startpplatz.


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Jemand nen Startplatz zu vergeben, zufällig?



Ich hoffe nicht meinen. Komme gerade vom Arzt.Zerrung ist ziemlich heftig.(das hat man von Triathlon Startplätzen die man verschenkt und selber mitmacht. Werde aber noch 2 Tage ruhig bleiben und abwarten
Was ist mit den beiden Einzelplätzen hier im Race forum-schon weg?
Und im Team- waren auch einige Anfragen!

Wünsch Dir Glück (aber nicht durch Unglück/Pech eines anderen)

Sonst zuschauen und motivieren lassen für 2010


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Jemand nen Startplatz zu vergeben, zufällig?


Ich weiß leider auch keinen, bin in meiner Meinung aber ähnlich gepolt wie Wencke und drücke dir alle Daumen, dass du noch dabei sein kannst.
Aber wenn ich einen weiß, sage ich dir natürlich umgehend Bescheid!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (6. August 2009)

Hab nochmal geschaut-war schon weg den ich meinte(und die anderen waren Einzelstarter für Sulzbach.Sorry


----------



## Unrest (6. August 2009)

Hm. Naja, bis morgen Abend sollte sich was finden, sonst ists essig mit diesem Jahr.
Naja, mal schaun was wird. 

Nächstes Jahr fahr ich aber definitiv Solo, oder Doppel, sofern sich ein Partner findet.


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Hm. Naja, bis morgen Abend sollte sich was finden, sonst ists essig mit diesem Jahr.
> Naja, mal schaun was wird.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr fahr ich aber definitiv Solo, oder Doppel, sofern sich ein Partner findet.
> ...




Sascha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr fahr ich aber definitiv Solo, oder Doppel, sofern sich ein Partner findet.


Fährst du gerne nachts und bist mit einem Platz jenseits von Gut und Böse zufrieden? Meld dich doch mal 

Kai


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. August 2009)

Es wird besser http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/094090.html


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2009)

Also diese Prognose finde Ich ziemlich gut. 

Also aufessen und hopp alle ins Bett(4 Uhr aufstehen)

Gute Nacht und träumt die Strecke schon mal ab


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Mishima schrieb:


> Also diese Prognose finde Ich ziemlich gut.
> 
> Also aufessen und hopp alle ins Bett(4 Uhr aufstehen)
> 
> Gute Nacht und träumt die Strecke schon mal ab



Ne gute letzte Nacht vor Losfahrt. Kommt heute da an und bleibt heile bis Startschuss 

Ruhepuls 100 langsam 

Rad vom Kollegen schon hier neben meinem im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Unrest (6. August 2009)

The die is cast!

Nun stehts fest: *Ich bin dabei!* 
Habe zwei Solostartplätze und einen Duostartplatz angeboten bekommen.
Sollte sich sonic (wie ich hoffe) dafür entscheiden, starte ich als Duo mit ihm, ansonsten solo.

Das Schlimme dran ist: 
Ich muss morgen Lampen, Gel, Riegel und Co kaufen gehen.. Das wird teuer. 
Und die Freundin ist bestimmt auch nicht amüsiert..


Gute Nacht zusammen,
Michael


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> The die is cast!
> 
> Nun stehts fest: *Ich bin dabei!*
> Habe zwei Solostartplätze und einen Duostartplatz angeboten bekommen.
> ...




Wenn Du Dich entscheiden müsstest: Freundin oder Duisburg ...... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (6. August 2009)

Das ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera..
Und öffentlich noch sehr gemein dazu...


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Das ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera..
> Und öffentlich noch sehr gemein dazu...


----------



## eminem7905 (6. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Das ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera..
> Und öffentlich noch sehr gemein dazu...



ok, ich tröste dann die ex-freundin    


p.s. aber wünsche dir trotzdem viel erfolg in duisburg. komme auch vorbei zum gucken mit meinem cousin. aber vorher gehts zu rose.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hab mit meinem Team eben auch noch mal ne lockere Runde gedreht.

Bin so langsam echt hibbelig...

Sollte uns jemand besuchen wollen, wie sind im G Sektor. Team "Flow Junkies"
Auch zu erkennen an dem VW Crafter mit Bielefelder Kennzeichen.

Morgen 11 Uhr gehts hier in Bielefeld los...

Wünsche allen noch ne erholsame Nacht...

LG
Matthias


----------



## D.S. (7. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Morgen 11 Uhr gehts hier in Bielefeld los...


Bielefeld gibts doch gar nicht!?


----------



## exto (7. August 2009)

Jetzt geht DAS wieder los...

Mag ja sein, aber: Düsseldorf SOLLTE es gar nicht geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (7. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Jetzt geht DAS wieder los...
> 
> Mag ja sein, aber: Düsseldorf SOLLTE es gar nicht geben!


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> The die is cast!
> 
> Nun stehts fest: *Ich bin dabei!*
> Habe zwei Solostartplätze und einen Duostartplatz angeboten bekommen.
> ...



Über Licht könnte man reden. Könnte evt. HAL/LED Doppelscheinwerfer geben. Allerdings nicht so leicht wie ne Lupine. Kleine Helmlampe hätte Ich auch.Bin ab 11 Uhr dauer online(will ja nichts verpassen)

NOCH 3 Stunden arbeiten- Rest packen und noch einmal schlafen gehen


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2009)

_
Sollte uns jemand besuchen wollen, wie sind im G Sektor. Team "Flow Junkies"
Auch zu erkennen an dem VW Crafter mit Bielefelder Kennzeichen.

Morgen 11 Uhr gehts hier in Bielefeld los..._

Treffen uns bestimmt - wohnen ja um die Ecke (Harsewinkel)


----------



## sunny1766 (7. August 2009)

Hi alle Zusammen.
Uns dürft ihr auch gerne besuchen kommen.
Wir fahren für Watzup Duisburg und sind im Expo Bereich dort wo der große Trek Dom steht. Dürfen freundlicherweise alle eine Trekkarbon-Rennfeile fahren! 
Hoffe das es ncht ganz so nass wird. 
So allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Rennen. 
See you....


----------



## wogru (7. August 2009)

Gut, dann melde ich mich auch noch mal !!

Alle die uns, d.h. *SportsInTeam* besuchen wollen, wir stehen ab heute Nachmittag in Sektor B (falls da noch frei ist, sonst A - C) Vor Ort sind u.a. Stahlgabi und ich, beide bekannt durch diverse 24h- und CC-Rennen, AX, Urlaube am Gardasee, auf La Palma usw. und vom Adventssingen !!


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Getz sitz ich hier seit 1 Stunde, mit 3 Rädern, viel Gepäck und unsere Freitagshinfahrer kommen und kommen nicht :-(

Für mich Zeitplan/Orga-Maus is das echt die Hölle


----------



## SBIKERC (7. August 2009)

möchte nochmal alle an die Anlage 1 erinnern (PDF letzte Seite), hätte ich gestern fast vergessen das man die mitbringen muss (Teilnahmebedingungen)


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> möchte nochmal alle an die Anlage 1 erinnern (PDF letzte Seite), hätte ich gestern fast vergessen das man die mitbringen muss (Teilnahmebedingungen)




Alles schon inner Mappe 

Aber ich schätze doch mal, für die, die die vergessen haben gibts vor ort nochma nen Vordruck??


----------



## Sumsemann (7. August 2009)

Jo... Sitze auch hier und warte.

Aber nur mit einem Rad und "normal" viel Gepäck. 
...das Beauty Täschchen bleibt zu Hause.

Aber eine Tasche nur mit Futter. (Haferflocken, Eiweißpulver, Milch, Nüsse, Vitamine/Mineralstoffe, Traubenzucker, BCAA's usw.)

LG
Matthiad


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jo... Sitze auch hier und warte.
> 
> Aber nur mit einem Rad und "normal" viel Gepäck.
> ...das Beauty Täschchen bleibt zu Hause.
> ...



Ja Müsli-Gedöns geht hier auch mit, Milch, Cornys, Traubenzucker (da sachste was, aber ichn muss gleich eh nochma los) sind auch dabei.

Nee bei mir werdens halt viele Klamotten, Handtücher, Ersatzlinsen ;-) und all son Kram.....aber die Herren packen grad den Wagen
in Dortmund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Schieber (7. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Aber eine Tasche nur mit Futter. (Haferflocken, Eiweißpulver, Milch, Nüsse, Vitamine/Mineralstoffe, Traubenzucker, BCAA's usw.)
> 
> LG
> Matthiad




da fehlt doch das Bier für heute abend


----------



## Sumsemann (7. August 2009)

Das Bier ist unter "usw" eingefasst. Hab ne ganze Kühltasche voll mit Herforder und Paulaner alkoholfrei mit...


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Getz sitz ich hier seit 1 Stunde, mit 3 Rädern, viel Gepäck und unsere Freitagshinfahrer kommen und kommen nicht :-(
> 
> Für mich Zeitplan/Orga-Maus is das echt die Hölle



@apootygma

"Für meine wahren Freunde gehe ich durch die Hölle, den anderen zeige ich den Weg dorthin......!"

"Demokratie ist, wenn man frei entscheiden kann, von wem man sich verarschen lässt!


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

mishima schrieb:


> @apootygma
> 
> "für meine wahren freunde gehe ich durch die hölle, den anderen zeige ich den weg dorthin......!"
> 
> "demokratie ist, wenn man frei entscheiden kann, von wem man sich verarschen lässt!:d:d:d:d:d




:d


----------



## Sumsemann (7. August 2009)

So Leute... Jetzt gehts los!

Bis später!!!

Angenehme Anfahrt euch allen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So Leute... Jetzt gehts los!
> 
> Bis später!!!
> 
> ...



Ich wär froh, wenn hier schomma jemand aufgeschlagen wäre


----------



## pseudosportler (7. August 2009)

Komme gerade vom Zeltaufbau, ist noch jede menge Platz da, also ma keine Panik.
Die Jungs von Skyder haben uns heute Morgen schon etwas ehr auf den Platz gelassen, als ich gegen 9:30 vor Ort war gab es keine Schlange vor der Einfahrt .
Gab wohl letztes Jahr ärger weil die Straße total zu stand.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Zeltaufbau, ist noch jede menge Platz da, also ma keine Panik.
> Die Jungs von Skyder haben uns heute Morgen schon etwas ehr auf den Platz gelassen, als ich gegen 9:30 vor Ort war gab es keine Schlange vor der Einfahrt .
> Gab wohl letztes Jahr ärger weil die Straße total zu stand.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler




Hm oke, meine Jungs sind erst grad los und wohl nicht vor 2 Std. vor Ort.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hm oke, meine Jungs sind erst grad los und wohl nicht vor 2 Std. vor Ort.



Wiso 2h gibt es noch ein Duisburg in OST Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wiso 2h gibt es noch ein Duisburg in OST Deutschland



Blödi 

Die wollten noch nach Decathlon oder wie die Bude heisst.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Blödi
> 
> Die wollten noch nach Decathlon oder wie die Bude heisst.....



Liegt direkt an der 43 aufen weg. Dauert höchsten 30min


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Liegt direkt an der 43 aufen weg. Dauert höchsten 30min



Dann schaffse das ja vor ihnen gleich dahin um die beiden zu überwachen ob dir auch aufbauen und noch nur grillen 

Ich düs getz los und hol Würstkes für morgen und noch Kleinkram zum essen....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich düs getz los und hol für morgen noch Kleinkram...


Kuchen für mich? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kuchen für mich?
> 
> Kai




Hmmm, schauen wir mal


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann schaffse das ja vor ihnen gleich dahin um die beiden zu überwachen ob dir auch aufbauen und noch nur grillen
> 
> Ich düs getz los und hol Würstkes für morgen und noch Kleinkram zum essen....



In Duisburg ist direkt um die Ecke ein Lidel oder so.
Also wenn was vergessen wurde eben mit dem Radel rüber und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hmmm, schauen wir mal


Würde mich freuen.
Kennst ja in etwa meinen Geschmack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> In Duisburg ist direkt um die Ecke ein Lidel oder so.
> Also wenn was vergessen wurde eben mit dem Radel rüber und gut ist.



Das gut zu wissen 

Aber ich wollt dem Küken ja auch noch lecker Kuchen mitbringen . So quasi als Belohnung für schnelle Runden


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen.
> Kennst ja in etwa meinen Geschmack!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja so ungefähr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das gut zu wissen
> 
> Aber ich wollt dem Küken ja auch noch lecker Kuchen mitbringen . So quasi als Belohnung für schnelle Runden


Kuchen gibt es bei Lidl auch, aber dennoch irgendwie nicht...
Wir beiden verstehen uns schon, denke ich 

Kai
P.S.: Als Belohnung für schnelle Runden?  Vorher ist eine große Glasscheibe davor, ja?


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kuchen gibt es bei Lidl auch, aber dennoch irgendwie nicht...
> Wir beiden verstehen uns schon, denke ich
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Als Belohnung für schnelle Runden?  Vorher ist eine große Glasscheibe davor, ja?




Minen Kai, Minen, und da Du immer nach mir fährst..... ;-) Gibts für jede 17er Runde nen Stück Kuchen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Minen Kai, Minen, und da Du immer nach mir fährst..... ;-) Gibts für jede 17er Runde nen Stück Kuchen


Machen wir uns doch mal nix vor:
Wenn es keinen Kuchen gibt, habe ich auch Zeit, bis es zur Wechselzone geht 

Kai


----------



## Unrest (7. August 2009)

Nun, ich werde solo als Zweierteam starten, da Sascha gekniffen und sich nicht mal bei mir gemeldet hat..

Gleich gehts nach Werdohl ne Packung Powerbar und das Evo/Evo-X Endurance Set kaufen und nicht aufs Geld achten.. *g*

Krieg ich auch Kuchen?


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2009)

und was ist aus den Einzelplätzen geworden?
Oder erst 2er zugesagt und dann versetzt worden

Aber da Du ja nicht auf´s Geld schauen willst, umso besser- damit wirst du dann moralischer Sieger im Doppel

Fahren um jeden Preis (mehr denn je)

PS:Ich pack noch immer, aber irgendwie


----------



## Unrest (7. August 2009)

Ich zahl 80â¬ fÃ¼r das Zweierteam, das ich einzeln fahre. Fair.

Die EinzelplÃ¤tze sind noch zu haben. War mir nur zu unsicher, wie die Rennleitung reagiert, deshalb hab ich lieber das (teurere) Zweierteam genommen.
Denn die eigentlichen Fahrer starten zwar nicht, sind aber als Betreuer da, sodass ich "undercover" fahren kann, wenn die Rennleitung sich sperrt.. *g*


Wenn ich aufs Geld schauen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde ich wahrscheinlich kotzen und heulen. Das will ich nicht..


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2009)

Das ist fair. Aber ein Anruf bei Stef von Skyder hätte bestimmt alles positiv geregelt.

Der liest ja auch mit (und hat gesehen wie sehr und artig Du dich bemüht hast), nur um dort zu starten.
spricht ja auch für seine Veranstaltung.

Hier dein "fein"

ABER an alle:

Ich Halodri habe diese "Einverständniserklärung" wieder verschlürt. Finde ich nicht wieder auf der Seite 
Jemand den Link wo die PDF ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (7. August 2009)

Hast du die Nummer von ihm?

Btw: Ich find mich auf deinem Profilbild gar nicht... Ist das nicht von diesem Jahr?


----------



## skyder (7. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich zahl 80 für das Zweierteam, das ich einzeln fahre. Fair.
> 
> Die Einzelplätze sind noch zu haben. War mir nur zu unsicher, wie die Rennleitung reagiert, deshalb hab ich lieber das (teurere) Zweierteam genommen.
> Denn die eigentlichen Fahrer starten zwar nicht, sind aber als Betreuer da, sodass ich "undercover" fahren kann, wenn die Rennleitung sich sperrt.. *g*
> ...



Hi - Die Rennleitung bin ich - ich sperre mich aller höchstens gegen die, die undercover fahren - also ruf mich an, komm vorbei oder schick mir ne Mail, damit wir legalisieren was zu legalisieren ist...

Gruß 

SKYDER


----------



## skyder (7. August 2009)

Mishima schrieb:


> Das ist fair. Aber ein Anruf bei Stef von Skyder hätte bestimmt alles positiv geregelt.
> 
> Der liest ja auch mit (und hat gesehen wie sehr und artig Du dich bemüht hast), nur um dort zu starten.
> spricht ja auch für seine Veranstaltung.
> ...



Hi,
http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/dateien/Einverst_ndniserkl_rung_bei_minderj_hrigen_Teilneh.pdf.pdf

wir haben aber auch noch welche vor Ort.

Gruß

skyder
hier der Link -


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Gleich gehts nach Werdohl ne Packung Powerbar und das Evo/Evo-X Endurance Set kaufen und nicht aufs Geld achten.. *g*



Ich habe mich mit der Streetcoach Led Version für 14.99 aus dem Penny Markt Begnügt. Vom Gewicht her kaum zu übertreffen, und Lichtausbeite dürfte auch reichen. So dunkel ist es im Vollmond auch net und ich kann im Dunkeln ansich ziemlich gut sehen, bin also nicht unbedingt auf die Flutlichtanlage des Olympiastadions angewiesen.

Zudem kann ich das Budgett eher in Material investieren das ich nicht nur alle 12 Monate einmal brauche.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Hi,
> http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/dateien/Einverst_ndniserkl_rung_bei_minderj_hrigen_Teilneh.pdf.pdf
> 
> wir haben aber auch noch welche vor Ort.
> ...



Letztes Jahr habe ich meinen wisch leider vergessen. Dannach hat mir die Ältere Dame in Container (Oma Skyder? ) so einen eingestielt das ich die im leben nie mehr vergessen werde.


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2009)

@Unrest

Siehste

@Skyder




PS: jetzt gleich fertig mit packen (bis auf das was man ver)


----------



## skyder (7. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe ich meinen wisch leider vergessen. Dannach hat mir die Ältere Dame in Container (Oma Skyder? ) so einen eingestielt das ich die im leben nie mehr vergessen werde.



Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht meine FRAU !!! - Der würde ich das zutrauen, die sieht aber 1. jung und 2. hübsch aus....

Gruß
SKYDER


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2009)

skyder schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht meine FRAU !!! - Der würde ich das zutrauen, die sieht aber 1. jung und 2. hübsch aus....
> 
> Gruß
> SKYDER



TOLL- dann wird es bestimmt voll morgen früh dort, weil alle ihren "Wisch" vergessen


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

hi, 
gleich wird die strecke ein wenig befeuchtet  

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaXXor (7. August 2009)

Bis wann kann man morgen eigentlich mit dem auto auf das Gelände?

Gruß Daniel Bis morgen


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Bis wann kann man morgen eigentlich mit dem auto auf das Gelände?
> 
> Gruß Daniel Bis morgen




Hi Daniel......

Hm, ichb würde mal mutmaßen bis Beginn der Rennen um 11? Aber ist nur ne Mutmaßung.

Bis morgen 

P.S.
Check mal Deinen ICQ ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Bis morgen


Ich werde dich ja bei jeder Runde von mir zwischendurch 3x sehen, bzw. erahnen können! 

In diesem Sinne eine gute nacht und bis morgen!
Gruß Kai


----------



## RaXXor (7. August 2009)

@apoptygma: erledigt

Es regnet gerade in Duisburg:'(


----------



## Ein alter Mann (8. August 2009)

Besucht uns in der Expo Area:

Cycle Culture Company
Mülheimer Str. 79
47058 Duisburg
www.cdrei.de


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2009)

Das war ne super Idee mit schlafen 

Seit kurz vor 4 is die Nacht rum, die erst nach Mitternacht......na ja.

Hab ich wenigstens genug Zeit zum in Ruhe frühstücken, noch nen kleinen Nudelsalat basteln.....ach was ich nicht alles machen könnte zu dieser verf...... Zeit 

*gähn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (8. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hoffe ihr habt so gut wie Ich geschlafen. Schwitzend bei 32° ins Bett und eben bei 15° wieder aufgestanden

Hier sieht an kaum den Vollmond vor Nebel.

@ die dort sind:
bitte Regen (falls aktiv)einstellen und Gute Laune vorbereiten. 

Bis später


----------



## Speichennippel (8. August 2009)

Juhuuuu, die Hitze ist weg . 

Ich wünsche uns allen dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## zeitweiser (8. August 2009)

ideale Bedingungen.
Auf gehts. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und ein unfallfreies Rennen.


----------



## wmenn (8. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein gutes und unfallfreies Rennen! 
Mein Einzelstartplatz verfällt leider nun, wie oben geschrieben, war es "unrest" zu unsicher, ob man den Startplatz so schnell noch übernehmen kann. Bei Skyder am Telefon meldete sich gestern morgen niemand. Nun sehe ich, das "unrest" ganz korrekt unter seinem Namen bei den Einzelstartern zu finden ist. Super! Es geht also! Nur sollte man vielleicht mal klarstellen, was und wie denn nun geht: Stephan Salscheider hatte mir nämlich auf meine Anfrage am Montag noch mitgeteilt "... wir keine Möglichkeit mehr haben, einen Ersatzfahrer für Ihren Startplatz zu bekommen". Schade...

Ciao
Wolfgang


----------



## Unrest (9. August 2009)

276,26km (40 Runden) 2874hm in 13:44:31 Fahrtzeit

Danke an alle Windschattengeber und die Granaten Martin und Maik. 
Nicht zu vergessen alle Unterstützer aus den Reihen der Zee Aylienz und des RSC Tretlager! Ohne euch wäre ich vor die Hunde gegangen!


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> 276,26km (40 Runden) 2874hm in 13:44:31 Fahrtzeit
> 
> Danke an alle Windschattengeber und die Granaten Martin und Maik.
> Nicht zu vergessen alle Unterstützer aus den Reihen der Zee Aylienz und des RSC Tretlager! Ohne euch wäre ich vor die Hunde gegangen!





Es war toll Dir dabei zuzusehen


----------



## AsB (9. August 2009)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/08/08/wdrsport-mountainbike.xml


Guckst Du WDR 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Honigblume (9. August 2009)

Ich fands toll 

Habt alle, die ihr mitgefahren seid, eine tolle Leistung erbracht


----------



## Speichennippel (9. August 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ich fands toll
> 
> Habt alle, die ihr mitgefahren seid, eine tolle Leistung erbracht



Ich nicht 

Zum selbst gesteckten Ziel fehlten 130 km und das nur wegen einem durchgescheuerten Ah 

War aber trotzdem eine Riesengaudi.

( Die Platzierung ist im Grunde genau so interessant wie der berühmte chinesische Reissack, aber trotzdem....next year!)


----------



## Sumsemann (9. August 2009)

@HÖRMANN!!!!

Welchen Platz habt ihr gemacht?

Wir ham bei den 4ern den 47. und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Ziel war es im Mittelfeld zu landen und nun isses das 1. drittel geworden.

War nett dich dort persönlich kennen zu lernen!

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @HÖRMANN!!!!
> 
> Welchen Platz habt ihr gemacht?
> 
> ...



Ich antworte mal, da Hoerman erstmal 10 Tage zum Freeriden in Portes du Soleil ist.

Team 1: 74
Team 2: 84


----------



## UFO-DS (9. August 2009)

n'abend zusammen!

ich hab gestern ein paar fotos vom rennen gemacht...
wer mag, kann ja mal reinschauen.
vielleicht erkennt sich ja der ein oder andere auf den bildern.

*KLICK MICH*


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. August 2009)

Hi, wir haben gekämpft und in der Endphase unsere besten Eisen ins Feuer geworfen. Allerdings tat das die Konkurenz auch und so waren die 4 Minuten Rückstand auf Platz 3 nicht rauszuholen.
Somit hat der KTT- MTB alle 4  8. Team in den Top 25 

Danke an meine Teamkollegen, den Betreuern die 24 Stunden in der Wechselzone bereitstanden,Powerbar und B.O.C für den Support.

Unseren verunglückten Fahrer sei gute Besserung gewünscht.
(Schlüsselbeinbruch)


----------



## Re-spekt (9. August 2009)

wiedermal ein (fast) perfekter Event !!!

gute Besserung den Sturz-Opfern  (Sturz - hoffentlich ohne Fremdeinwirkung)

Dank an Skyder und seinem Team.    Grandios


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2009)

@ufo-ds

danke für die bilder. habe mich auf der treppe 3mal gefunden.


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ich fands toll
> 
> Habt alle, die ihr mitgefahren seid, eine tolle Leistung erbracht



Und schön das DU uns im Fahrerlager besucht hast. 

Ach so.....Platz 20 im 4er Mixed


----------



## wogru (10. August 2009)

Mich hat es in der Nacht umgehauen, massive Magenprobleme, fühlt sich an wie 10 Runden mit Vitali Klitschko im Ring und er boxt einem nur in die Magengrube  Aber immerhin Platz 12 in der 4er-Mixed-Wertung. 

Weiß jemand wie viel Unfälle es an der Todestreppe gegeben hat ? Jedem den es dort erwischt hat gute Besserung !!


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Mich hat es in der Nacht umgehauen, massive Magenprobleme, fühlt sich an wie 10 Runden mit Vitali Klitschko im Ring und er boxt einem nur in die Magengrube  Aber immerhin Platz 12 in der 4er-Mixed-Wertung.
> 
> Weiß jemand wie viel Unfälle es an der Todestreppe gegeben hat ? Jedem den es dort erwischt hat gute Besserung !!




Glückwunsch 

Keine Ahnung, aber es müssen einige gewesen sein.

Gute Besserung, bei mir waren nach den Nachteinsätzen die Beine tot. Woran es genau lag weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, zu wenig Essen, zu wenig Schlaf, zuviel vorher überzogen an manchen Stellen vorher keinen Schimmer.....aber die Belastung war gleichmässig, mir tun beide Beine heute gleichmässig weh


----------



## wogru (10. August 2009)

*@skyder: * wieder einmal eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Ich kann keine negative Kritik äußern, viel Lob für die Versorgung / Verpflegung und das die Platzanweiser nur Leute in ihrem gebuchten Plätzen das Zelt aufschlagen lassen. Schön das es Strom gibt, da kann man nächstes Jahr gleich anders Planen !!

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich dann aber doch noch. Thema Treppe, das ist nun mal ein Zuschauermagnet und ich finde es absolut unpassen oder anders gesagt aso..... wenn ein Team gegenüber der Treppe sein Lager aufschlägt und dann auch noch alles absperrt so das Zuschauer dort nicht hin kommen und nichts sehen können. An der Stelle würde ich mir einen Zugang durch Fahrerlager und min 3m Platz für Zuschauer wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Hier auch von mir ein Lob an Skyder  Es war großartig. Nur eine Sache vielleicht (Pille Palle für denen einen, für mich nen "Ausrastpunkt" *lach)

Ohne Flachs....Nachts die Möglichkeit einen Kaffee zu bekommen wäre der Kracher gewesen...

Ansonsten top Veranstaltung, so das wir im nächsten Jahr schon bereits geplant mit einem 8er und einem 2er aufschlagen werden. Die Stimmung war toll, ich persönlich habe nur mit einem Zeitgenossen auf der Strecke Ärger gehabt (Schönen Gruß, wenn er das liest, richtig, ich war die Blondine die Dank Dir in der sandigen Spitzkehre "ins Leere" getreten hat und vom pedal musste, weil DU vorher noch frech eng überholen musstest, und dann die Kehre nicht nehmen konntest, und ich mir darauf hin den Oberschenkel aufs Finsterste zerrte) Überflüssig zu erwähnen, das sich nicht entschuldigt wurde. Danke aber auch an den Fahrer, der direkt mit mir anhielt und mich fragte, obs ginge oder ob er mich runter bringen sollte (8er Fahrer war es) 

Sonst waren, zumindest auf meinen Runden, alles recht aufmerksam und entspannt. Überholvorgänge wurden fast alle angesagt. Das Vorgedrängel an der Treppe fand ich zwar albern, aber wen  nun unbedingt jemand vor mir die Stahltreppe runter wollte, den habe ich auch laufen lassen.

Also, Daumen hoch an Skyder.....geil geil geil!


----------



## exto (10. August 2009)

So, jetzt kann ich auch wieder schreiben 

Ich bin immer noch überwältigt. Vor dem Rennen wusste ich nicht, was ich erwarten sollte bzw. konnte. Solo fahren, Singlespeed, ungefedert... Am Tag vor dem Start hab ich noch gedacht, das geht mit Sicherheit in die Hose.

Was dann kam, hat alles übertroffen, was ich mir je erwartet hab: Ich hab mich 80% der Zeit top gefühlt, der Rest war immer noch ok. Gegen 22:00h hat mich jemand "abgeräumt". Nette Rippenprellung, aber so richtig weh tut's erst heute. besonders geil waren die Zuschauer. Die haben mich dermaßen angetrieben, dass ich hin und wieder mit "Pippi in die Augen" zu kämpfen hatte. Danke dafür !!!

Was dabei rausgekommen ist: 53 Runden, 365 km, über 4000 hm und Platz 13


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Was dabei rausgekommen ist: 53 Runden, 365 km, über 4000 hm und Platz 13



 Das ist krank


----------



## marcx (10. August 2009)

Der exto hat nach dem Rennen im Kreis gegrinst 
Das kannste nächstes Jahr nurnoch mit nem Hollandrad toppen..


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Der exto hat nach dem Rennen im Kreis gegrinst
> Das kannste nächstes Jahr nurnoch mit nem Hollandrad toppen..




Ich finde es zum Niederknien, was ich im Geiste auch mache. Ein Fahrer eines 2er Teams neben uns am Platz meinte zu uns, das die Einzelfahrer ansich doch schon echt nen "Problem im Kopp" haben müssen, diese Geschichte zu fahren


----------



## mosfet (10. August 2009)

Hallo an alle, die das letzte Woe in Duisburg (hoffentlich) unbeschadet überstanden haben!

War das erste Mal mit in Duisburg dabei!
Ein riesen Spaß!!! Unglaublich! 
Topp organisiert. Wir waren mit einem 8er Team am Start ohne große Ziele zu haben.
Der Spaßfaktor stand klar im Vordergrund. 

3 Platten, ein defekte Kette und KEINE Verletzten sind bei 8 Startern ein ganz guter Schnitt denke ich 
Eine moderate Platzierung im hinteren Mittelfeld ist für das erste Mal auch nicht das schlechteste 

Schöne Veranstaltung! *thumbsup*
Hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder!

Falls noch jemand Bilder gemacht hat.... gerne hier posten )))

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin aus einem 15h Schlafkoma erwacht und kann nur ins gleiche Horn wie meine Vorredner stoßen: Skyder hat die Orga wirklich perfekt im Griff. Danke an das gesamte Team vor Ort!!!

Zum Rennen:
Sind mit zwei 4er Teams gestartet. Das Schnellere Team hat sich nach einem heftigen Sturz einen seiner Fahrer in der Nacht auf Platz 6 oder 7 liegend entschlossen, das Rennen abzubrechen. Dem Kollegen geht es soweit gut, aber er wird wohl noch den ein- oder anderen Besuch beim Zahnarzt vor sich haben. :-( Die Rüttelabfahrt  vom vorletzten Berg (die später gesperrt wurde) ist ihm zum Verhängnis geworden. 

Unser Team ist Sturz- und Defektfrei durchgekommen und wir sind mit einer Platzierung in den Top 30 durchaus zufrieden. (OK, tiiiiief unten in den Top 30 ) 

Ich fand wirklich herausragend, wie fair die Fahrer miteinander umgegangen sind. Ich wurde _nie_ geschnitten oder abgedrängt und wenn man sein Überholen angekündigt hat, wurde vom langsameren Faher wirklich nie die Strecke oder die Kurve zugemacht. Auch an der Treppe hab ich nur einmal jemanden gesehen, der sich vorgedrängelt hat. 

Grüße an alle Teilnehmer,
Markus


----------



## Re-spekt (10. August 2009)

Hallo,
@apoptygma
das mit dem Kaffee wurde noch in der Nacht besprochen (erkannt)
dem einen oder anderen (solo / duo) konnten wir auch ein schluck geben (Versorgung-Station auf der Strecke)

wird nächstes Jahr berücksichtigt, dann in der Wechselzone !


----------



## Felixxx (10. August 2009)

@ skyder - top event!

@ exto - süper Leistung!

@ Teilnehmer - war klasse mit euch!

Angenehmen Start in die Woche, Felixxx


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @apoptygma
> das mit dem Kaffee wurde noch in der Nacht besprochen (erkannt)
> dem einen oder anderen (solo / duo) konnten wir auch ein schluck geben (Versorgung-Station auf der Strecke)
> ...






Der Kaffee am Morgen an der Strecke war dafür hervorragend


----------



## Pap (10. August 2009)

Hallo,
waren dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal mit einem 4er Team am Start.
Alle heil durchgekommen. Stimmung war wie jedes Jahr Super!

Dieses Jahr waren wir auch in München beim 24h Rennen.
Wenn ich dort diese caotische Orga mit Duisburg vergleiche, weiß ich warum in Duisburg die Startplätze immer sofort vergriffen sind.

@skyder und alle Helfer:
Bikefreunde Niederrhein/Ötztal


----------



## CW68 (10. August 2009)

Auch von mir ein Lob an Skyder , war wie immer ein super Event! Auch die Probleme mit dem zugebauten weg aus unserer Zelle heraus wurde schnell und ohne Schweirigkeiten gelöst.

Schön war in diesem Jahr unser Umfeld, alle Leute um uns herum waren klasse und haben jede Menge Spaß verbeitet! Auch auf der Strecke war es riesig, einzig ein ambitioniertes Siegerteam mit schwarzen hemden hat offensichtlich das Sprachmodul auf dem Bike grundsätzlich aus. Da kam nicht einmal ein angedeutetes Überholkommando und teils wurde absolut rücksichtslos doch noch in der letzten Lücke dran vorbei gezogen. Kann ja den Ehrgeiz grade dieser Fahrer verstehen aber ein wenig Fairplay kann man schon erwarten und das die Jungs zu wenig Puste haben für ein Links und ein Danke kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Das Rennen selbst lief riesig, aus dem angepeilten Top10 Platz wurde sogar der 3. Rang.


Jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen nicht drüber reden und dann müssen wir uns entscheiden, wer nächstes Jahr wie starten will.



Ach so, an der Stelle nochmal einen fetten Respekt an alle Einzelfahrer. ihr seid die Größten für mich!!!!!


----------



## Jane86 (10. August 2009)

Hammer Event!!! War dieses Jahr zum 4. Mal dabei, es war immer toll - aber 2009 hat meine Erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen, es war nahezu alles perfekt.

@Skyder: Die Organisation war grandios - mehr fällt mir dazu wirklich nicht ein!
(Einen Vorschlag habe ich noch: Wenn jeder Fahrer auf der Rückseite der Startnr. die Kontaktdaten seines Teams eintragen würde, könnte man im Falle eines Sturzes rasch das jeweilige Team per Handy erreichen.)

Ich war beeindruckt von der Freundlichkeit auf der Strecke. Einige werden nie lernen, dass man langsamere Fahrer nicht aus den Kurven kickt ... aber die meisten waren sehr nett und es blieb oftmals Zeit für ein "Bitte", "Danke" oder "Sorry" - so muss das sein  !

@Pap: Die schlechte Orga in München durfte ich 2008 auch hautnah erleben. Da ist die komplette Infrastruktur vorhanden und die bekommen trotzdem nichts gebacken !


----------



## sunny1766 (10. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Muss auch mal meinen Kommentar loswerden. 
Also als erstes ein Kompliment an Skyder, die Orga. wird von Jahr zu Jahr besser. Top weiter so.
Zum Rennen, Wetter super, wenn man bedenkt was da vorher angekündigt wurde,  und was dann kam ist ja an Regen lächerlich...
Rennverlauf : Sind mit C 3 in der 8 ter Wertung in einem spannenden Finale mit 40 Sekunden Vorsprung 2. Geworden. 
Schade fürs DIN-Team, war ein geiler Fight. 

Das größte Komplimet gehört unserer Einzelstarterin Sabine, die sich vor einer Woche entschieden hat zu starten und sofort gewonnen hat, mit 62 Runden!!!!!!!!  das ist Unglaublich. Wenn man bedenkt das Sie eigentlich Rennrad fährt und Sie das vierte Mal auf einem Mountainbike sitzt!  

Großem Dank an Holger und Andreas  von Cycle Culture Company ( früher Watzup Duisburg ) für die super Unterstützung und Unglaublich schnellen Trek Bikes. ( Wünsch ich mir zu Weihnachten  ). Dank natürlich auch an die ganzen Betreuer und Helfer, ohne euch wäre das auch nicht möglich gewesen. 
So das wars erst Mal. Hoffe ich darf nächstes Jahr wieder mit fahren. 
Gruß an alle.
Sunny


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Jane86 schrieb:


> Ich war beeindruckt von der Freundlichkeit auf der Strecke. Einige werden nie lernen, dass man langsamere Fahrer nicht aus den Kurven kickt ... aber die meisten waren sehr nett und es blieb oftmals Zeit für ein "Bitte", "Danke" oder "Sorry" - so muss das sein  !



Das stimmt 

Ich hab zum Beispiel ganz gern auf der Geraden vor der Linkseinbiegung zum kleinen Hang "rölligen" runter schnellere ganz einfach an mir vorbei gewunken, da ich nunmal recht vorsichtig da runter bin. Lustig war dann, das der ein oder andere sagte: "Ich kann doch auch nicht mehr schneller"  Aber auch die, die mich dann auf dem  Stück runter noch rechts überholen musste taten dies sehr routiniert so das ich ansich zu keinem Zeitpunkt Angst hatte, das mir was passiert.

Es war zudem auch erst meine 2 Veranstaltung und langsam verlier ich auch die Restangst, was viele Fahrer auf einer Strecke angeht 

So, und für mich gehts getz noch ne Runde die Beine ausfahren....


----------



## SBIKERC (10. August 2009)

war echt ein super schönes Wochenende
das Wetter war ganz gut, die Strecke hat spaß gemacht und die Verpflegung stimmte
nachher war ich aber wirklich platt, ich kanns immernoch kaum glauben das der Einer Sieger über 500km gefahren ist dafür mein voller Respekt
gewünscht hätte ich mir ein paar mehr Müllbeutel im Festivalbereich, sowie mehr Stromanschlüsse
mit unserer Leistung bin ich voll zufrieden (erste drittel 4-er), große Pannen oder Verletzungen gabs bei uns ebensfalls zum Glück nicht
denke nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei aber dann im 8-er Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (10. August 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ich kanns immernoch kaum glauben das der Einer Sieger über 500km gefahren ist dafür mein voller Respekt



Das ist echt mal krass. Hatte Sonntag vormittag schon gestaunt, als ich mal in die Ergebnisse geluschert hab (da warens "erst" 489 km)
Der Bub von meinem Freund meinte, der könne seine Verwandschaft in Berlin (falls vorhanden) besuchen indem er mit dem Rad hinfährt.

Die Bilder und die kleinen Videosequenzen sind, äh, nun, naja, ich lad die heute oder morgen noch hoch, überwältigend sind die leider nicht *ichwillneDSR*.


----------



## bofh (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Lustig war dann, das der ein oder andere sagte: "Ich kann doch auch nicht mehr schneller"


Ach, Du warst das?!

E.


----------



## wogru (10. August 2009)

Bin für Nickname auf der Startnr. !! Wer kennt schon die Leute bei ihrem richtigen Namen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. August 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/08/08/wdrsport-mountainbike.xml
> 
> 
> Guckst Du WDR
> ...




Bei 3.20 Sieht man unseren Fahrer Thorsten Walter (Blau-Gelber Helm) den Monte Schlacko hochprügeln.


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Bin für Nickname auf der Startnr. !! Wer kennt schon die Leute bei ihrem richtigen Namen.



Gute Idee für's nächste Mal. Dann erkennt man auch seine Platznachbarn 

BTW: Ich bin alleine schon 16,5 km zur Wechselzone und zurück gefahren


----------



## wogru (10. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gute Idee für's nächste Mal. Dann erkennt man auch seine Platznachbarn


Ich dachte du wärst größer


----------



## eminem7905 (10. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Bei 3.20 Sieht man unseren Fahrer Thorsten Walter (Blau-Gelber Helm) den Monte Schlacko hochprügeln.



dich habe ich motzen hören, vor der rampe "voll das elend vor mir", das gab einige lacher vom publikum


----------



## pseudosportler (10. August 2009)

Da ich jetzt das 4 mal in folge dabei war kann man nur  zu diesen Event sagen, Skyder ist immer wieder auf die Anregungen auch hier aus den Forum eingegangen und die Orga ist mit jeden Jahr besser geworden.
Danke dafür an Skyder und allen seinen Helfern .

Bei uns im 8er lief es ganz gut bis auf 2 Umfaller, einen verlorenen Bremsbelag  war meiner und hat mir die ersten 2 Runden versaut, einen sich immer wieder lösenden Schnellspanner, wurde gegen einen Hopp getauscht und hat immer noch nicht gehalten und einen Fahrer Ausfall in der Nacht, hatte Rückenprobleme, gab es keine Probleme.
Einzig die Rennvorbereitung am Vorabend war nicht so ganz gelungen, waren wohl diversen Hopfenkaltgetränke und Whiskys zuviel, hat aber noch für den 19 Platz in der 8er Wertung gereicht.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-Sippe (10. August 2009)

Ich muss hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Duisburg war mein erstes Rennen überhaupt, ich bin total überwältigt.  Die Atmosphäre, die Location, die Stimmung unter den Fahrern (zumindest den meisten) war echt der Wahnsinn.
Ich kannte bislang nur CC-Veranstaltungen, wo meine Kinder mitfahren. Diese sind damit aber absolut nicht zu vergleichen.

Da ich dieses Forum schon seit dem ich weiß, das ich mitfahren werde (bin erst vor 2.Wochen für einen anderen Fahrer eingesprungen) beobachte, war ich schon mit gemischten Gefühlen unterwegs. Ich selber empfinde mich selber fahrtechnisch Betrachtet als Anfänger, und da sind so einige Anmerkungen hier im Forum nicht wirklich ermutigend. So rückblickend empfand ich die Strecke aber als absolut genial. 

Fast vorbei war es dann, als einer der Kollegen (normalerweise ein auch rennerfahrener Fahrer) aus einem unserer anderen Teams (4 x 8.er Team) an der Stahlrampe zu Straße runter stürzte und sich das Schlüsselbein brach, dachte ich doch kurzzeitig an einen Rückzug. Ich bin im nachhinein froh das ich es nicht gemacht habe.

Nachdem meine Kinder am Vormittag die Messlatte für mich verdammt hoch gehangen hatten (1+2 Platz U11 weiblich und 2.Platz U13 männlich), ging es dann endlich als 5. Starter aus unserem um kurz vor 3 Uhr los (Ruhepuls 110 in der Wechselzone). Nach 2 beinahe Zusammenstößen  in der ersten Runde, beide von anderen Fahrern provoziert (haben sich beide direkt entschuldigt und nachgefragt, ob alles OK ist) wurde ich langsam etwas gelassener und konnte mich aufs fahren konzentrieren. Das Beste waren aber die Runden in der Nacht, ein Erlebnis dass ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde. Soviel Fairness der Fahrer untereinander hab ich bislang noch nicht gesehen (wie gesagt, bislang nur Zuschauer gewesen). Ich selbst habe auch immer versucht Platz zumachen wenn die entsprechenden Komandos kamen, oder ich gemerkt habe das da einer schneller ist. Ich selber habe das Rennen zum Glück sturzfrei überstanden.

Ich hatte mir im Vorfeld scheinbar zu viele Sorgen gemacht, auch über die eigene Kondition, war schließlich mit mehr als 0,1 t am Start. Wir sind letztendlich auf dem 21. Platz bei den 8.er Teams gelandet. Die anderen Teams von uns auf dem 4., 15. und 25. Platz.

Da mich der Virus solcher Veranstaltungen nun gepackt hat, sieht man sich vielleicht öfter. Nächstes Event wird dann der Vulkanbike-Marathon in Daun mir dem Halbmarathon werden.

@ alle die hier sagten, dass Anfänger bei solch einem Event nichts zu suchen haben, denen kann ich nur sagen, ich bin froh das ich mein erstes Rennen bei dieser Veranstaltung gefahren habe, sonst wäre es vielleicht das letzte Rennen gewesen. Ich weiß ja nicht wo Ihr angefangen habt, muss nur sehr lange her sein.

@ skyder: Die Orga war Super, echt nur "Kleinstkram" was es zu meckern gibt, ist aber alles schon erwähnt worden.

@ alle Solofahrer, meinen vollsten Respekt 

@ alle die es sturztechnisch irgendwie erwischt hat: Gute Besserung

Ich werde auf alle Fälle versuchen nächstes Jahr wieder dabei zu sein.


Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (10. August 2009)

......und ich möchte hier einmal ganz offen unsere Kids aus dem KTT-MTB Team loben, die bei der Siegerehrung mit einer Sonderansprache von Saalscheider  zwar zur Hälfte im Koma lagen, weil sie völlig übermüdet waren, aber das war ja deren eigene Entscheidung. Sie wurden sogar noch auf die Bühne gebeten und kamen dann nur zu dritt dort an. Skyder hat sogar für alle Kids jeweils mit Namen Kappen gestickt, super klasse Leistung. 

Aber nun zur Leistung, die Kids waren alle!!!! zwischen 13 und 15 Jahren alt bzw. jung, haben als beste Rundenzeit ( mit ganzer Strecke ohne nachherige Abkürzung ) eine 16:01 hingelegt, von insgesamt 71 Teams einen 15 Platz mit 83 Runden erreicht das ist wahrlich ein ganz klasser Nachwuchs der sich hier im Bergischen Land entwickelt. Sie sind mit Teamleiter Reimund die Nacht durchgefahren, haben sich selbst eingeteilt, und vor allem immer vorher warm und nachher ausgefahren. Danke Jungs , Klasse gemacht !Fotos folgen.

http://www3.your-sports.com/details/certificate.php?eventid=1232&bib=80261&name=Urkunde_Team%20P1-P8


----------



## wogru (10. August 2009)

MTB-Sippe schrieb:


> ...
> @ alle die hier sagten, dass Anfänger bei solch einem Event nichts zu suchen haben, denen kann ich nur sagen, ich bin froh das ich mein erstes Rennen bei dieser Veranstaltung gefahren habe, sonst wäre es vielleicht das letzte Rennen gewesen. Ich weiß ja nicht wo Ihr angefangen habt, muss nur sehr lange her sein.
> ...
> Gruß Alex


Ich denke "Anfänger" bezieht sich bei den Aussagen auf MTB-Anfänger und nicht auf Leute die ihr erstes Rennen fahren. Für jeden ist irgend ein Rennen sein erstes und wenn auf allen Rennen keine Rennanfänger erlaubt wären, würde es keien Rennen geben.

Ich bin überrascht wie viele aus der Region (K / GL / SU) da bei waren !!


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

MTB-Sippe schrieb:


> Das Beste waren aber die Runden in der Nacht, ein Erlebnis dass ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde. Soviel Fairness der Fahrer untereinander hab ich bislang noch nicht gesehen (wie gesagt, bislang nur Zuschauer gewesen).




Das stimmt absolut. Ich fand vor allem in der Wechselzone war eine fast meditative ruhige Stimmung, gemütlich hätte ich beinahe gesagt 

Nee war toll, ich hatte vor allem vor der Nacht Angst, und auch ansich vorher gesagt, das ich Nachts nicht fahren möchte. Ich bin jetzt froh, das ich es gemacht habe, es war ein Traum...mit der Flutlichtgleichen Helmlampe meines Kollegen Thomas leuchtete ich glaub ich noch für mind. 2 Mann vor mir aus  und auch die Rampen, Abfahrten usw. waren  gut zu meistern, auch im Finsteren. Die Zuschauer die noch da waren und angefeuert haben am Berg, die Industriekulisse als solche in der Nacht ansich.....da bekam man Gänsehaut.


----------



## mosfet (10. August 2009)

*HAH*

Da fällt mir gerade ein, und vielleicht liest derjenige mit, dass ich noch ein dickes Dankeschön an einen unbekannten Fahrer loswerden muss:

Morgens um halb Fünf habe ich direkt in der Einfahrt rauf zu den Serpentinchen im Wald einen kräftigen Chainsuck gehabt.
Dankenswerter Weise hat einer aus dem Feld angehalten und mit seiner Beleuchtung meine Baustelle angestrahlt!!!
Danke dafür noch mal!


----------



## fdheidkamp (10. August 2009)

Haben die Jungs an der vorletzten Steigung in der Kurve vor  der Autobahn eigentlich die ganze Nacht durch ihre Rockmusik gehört und auf die Strecke geschallt ?

Ich zumindest haben bei meinen 12 Runden die immer volle Lautstärke mitbekommen. Es waren am Morgen auch ca 8 Kästen Bier geleert dort aufgestapelt zu sehen !


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Haben die Jungs an der vorletzten Steigung in der Kurve vor  der Autobahn eigentlich die ganze Nacht durch ihre Rockmusik gehört und auf die Strecke geschallt ?
> 
> Ich zumindest haben bei meinen 12 Runden die immer volle Lautstärke mitbekommen. Es waren am Morgen auch ca 8 Kästen Bier geleert dort aufgestapelt zu sehen !




Jap, haben sie, und auch bei dem Krach geschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNTECSYS (10. August 2009)

Wir haben in diesem Jahr eine lustige Rechenbilanz beim Rennen aufgestellt: 8er Team mit 6 Fahrern die im Laufe des Rennens 3 Räder gekillt haben. Zum Schluss war man glücklich, es geschafft zu haben. Zum Glück keine Verletzten.

Irgendwie ist es mir in diesem Jahr aber vorgekommen, als ob die Stürze an der Treppe massiv zugenommen haben, so oft wie die gesperrt war, bzw dort verletzte Fahrer behandelt wurden.

Die "Kurvenrocker" sind doch echt Kult. Ohne die fehlt irgend etwas. Was in diesem Jahr gefehlt hat, war die "Fan-Bank" kurz vor dem Ende des Bahndamms, also kurz vor der Einfahrt in Stahlwerk. Da saßen letztes Jahr fast 24h Fans und haben angefeuert.

Alles in Allem wieder mal eine gelungene Veranstaltung, die wir mal wieder mit folgenden Worten abgeschlossen haben: "Jungs, fürs nächste Jahr trainieren wir jetzt endlich mal wieder richtig"

iNTEC


----------



## werderlotta (10. August 2009)

coole veranstaltung. bin bei meiner premiere gut durchgekommen, nächstes jahr kommen noch ein paar runden dazu...nun endlich ausgeschlafen, rad ist sauber und auf dem weg in die werkstatt. 
stimmung war super, bis auf ein paar flitzpiepen, die sich an den miesesten stellen vorbei drängeln mussten. treppe war nicht schlimm, einfach gehen lassen.
waren im 4-er mixed unterwegs, leider durch einen sturz ziemlich nach hinten geplumpst, aber egal hauptsache nix schlimmes passiert...
nächstes jahr wieder!


----------



## Königwagner (10. August 2009)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Ich nicht
> 
> Zum selbst gesteckten Ziel fehlten 130 km und das nur wegen einem durchgescheuerten Ah



 so ist`s mir auch ergangen. Das erste mal Solo dabei, alles hat gepaßt incl. Beine nur das Hinterteil war leider schon um 23 Uhr sowas von durch (ist Heute ein Krisengebiet).
44 Runden in 15 Stunden, während der anderen 9 Stunden war mein 00 auf der Intensivstation. Hat da ma einer nen Tipp ?

@Unrest: nächstes Jahr noch mal, dann fahren wir sofort im Belgischen Kreisel. Danke auch an die moral. Stütze der Aylienz. Unser Stellplatz war doch der Hammer.

@Skyder: Danke vom RSC Tretlager Wetter e.V. Hier hat alles gepast und Sorry für das Hick Hack im Vorfeld.

@Strecke: bitte erhol dich bis 2010. Die Waschbretter haben mir Nachts einiges abverlangt.

@Rest der Welt: sollte Sa. oder So. irgendjemand gehört haben, das ich das sicher nie nie wieder mache, dann war das geloooogen   Da geht noch was 

Grüße vom Königwagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Home of Ruhrbike Festival.


----------



## Unrest (10. August 2009)

@Königwagner: Bist du der 2-Hosen-Heiko vom Tretlager?
Können wir gerne machen. 
Was mir geholfen hat: Xenofit Hirschtalg in sehr dick aufgetragen und 3 Mal nachgefettet. Wund isser nich, aber er schmerzt dennoch ein wenig.
Hätte ich nicht so viel gepennt, hätte ich meine angepeilten 300km auch geschafft. 4 Runden haben gefehlt.. :/

@Skyder: Danke für deine Flexibilität! Fand ich Klasse von dir! Nächstes Jahr sieht man sich wieder!


----------



## Königwagner (10. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Königwagner: Bist du der 2-Hosen-Heiko vom Tretlager?
> Können wir gerne machen.
> Was mir geholfen hat: Xenofit Hirschtalg in sehr dick aufgetragen und 3 Mal nachgefettet. Wund isser nich, aber er schmerzt dennoch ein wenig.
> Hätte ich nicht so viel gepennt, hätte ich meine angepeilten 300km auch geschafft. 4 Runden haben gefehlt.. :/
> ...



2-Hosen-Heiko bleibt aber unter uns, nich das sich das einbürgert  
Eigentlich sollte ich für kurze Zeit meine Signatur ändern ?


----------



## Unrest (10. August 2009)

Dein Ar*ch ist blutig? 
Meiner wirft Blasen... Aber immerhin kann ich sitzen 

Wer war eigentlich der Jüngling, dem ich mit Gel ausgeholfen habe?


Ich bin übrigens in der BestOf-Galerie von Sportograf.. *stolz*
Relativ weit hinten drin, der von oben geknipste Solist.
http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/608/images/608_ghls2_05834.jpg << das da *g*


@all: Warum "müssen" Solisten "was am Kopf haben"?


----------



## Toblerone (10. August 2009)

Der Lokale Sender "Center TV" hat vom 24h Rennen berichtet und strahlt 3 h an folgenden Termine aus:
Wird am Dienstag um 18 Uhr (Teil 1), um 21 Uhr (Teil 2) und Mittwoch um 17 Uhr (Teil 3). Jeder Teil dauert 60 min. Leider wird Center TV nur über Digital empfangen. Drum mein Aufruf an alle die es eventuell empfangen und es aufnehmen können mich via PM kontaktieren. 

Dankeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## eddy 1 (10. August 2009)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Der Lokale Sender "Center TV" hat vom 24h Rennen berichtet und strahlt 3 h an folgenden Termine aus:
> Wird am Dienstag um 18 Uhr (Teil 1), um 21 Uhr (Teil 2) und Mittwoch um 17 Uhr (Teil 3). Jeder Teil dauert 60 min. Leider wird Center TV nur über Digital empfangen. Drum mein Aufruf an alle die es eventuell empfangen und es aufnehmen können mich via PM kontaktieren.
> 
> Dankeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!



live stream im internet

daaaa


----------



## blammo (10. August 2009)

Hallo,
wir waren auch vor Ort und haben eine Menge Bilder mitgebracht!
Vieleicht findet sich der eine oder andere ja wieder!
Zu den Bildern geht es hier lang!
http://www.fototoxin.com/
oder
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hob-moers/sets/72157621982625254/


----------



## exto (10. August 2009)

Königwagner schrieb:


> so ist`s mir auch ergangen. Das erste mal Solo dabei, alles hat gepaßt incl. Beine nur das Hinterteil war leider schon um 23 Uhr sowas von durch (ist Heute ein Krisengebiet).
> 44 Runden in 15 Stunden, während der anderen 9 Stunden war mein 00 auf der Intensivstation. Hat da ma einer nen Tipp ?



Bisschen mehr Gewicht auf die Pedale bringen 

Im Ernst: Ich hab viele (vor allem Solofahrer) gesehen, die mit ganz kleiner Übersetzung die Anstiege gefahren sind. Das geht unheimlich auf's Siztfleisch. Ruhig mal n bisschen drücken und auch mal Wiegetritt fahren. Aber bitte genau das vorher ausreichend trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (10. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr Gewicht auf die Pedale bringen
> 
> Im Ernst: Ich hab viele (vor allem Solofahrer) gesehen, die mit ganz kleiner Übersetzung die Anstiege gefahren sind. Das geht unheimlich auf's Siztfleisch. Ruhig mal n bisschen drücken und auch mal Wiegetritt fahren. Aber bitte genau das vorher ausreichend trainieren.



Glaub mal das ich gedrückt habe und die Anstiege bin ich eh im Wiegetritt hoch. Hab bisher etwas über 7000 km, da ist genug Kraftstoff da. Beine waren nicht das Problem, aber seid wir unsere neuen Trikots haben, läuft was unrund in der Sitzzentrale (Vermutung). Oder mein SLR Kit Carbonio Flow hätte zu Hause bleiben sollen.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wer war eigentlich der Jüngling, dem ich mit Gel ausgeholfen habe?




Das war Daniel vom 2er Wischmann(?) Team ,-) woher ich das weiss.....*hähä


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. August 2009)

Eigentlich sind alle Lobeshymnen ja bereits gesungen.
Trotzdem:
Danke SKYDER, danke Duisburg, danke Petrus, danke an alle Zuschauer.
Eine Kleinigkeit möchte ich beichten . Vor dem Rennen hatte ich eine große Klappe zum Thema Treppe. Als zu Rennbeginn die ersten dort abtransportiert wurden, ging mir das sehr nah. Ich hoffe Ihr kommt wieder schnell auf die Beine. Ich habe echt überlegt über den Chickenway zu gehen, bin die Treppe dann aber doch gefahren und einmal aus Dummheit auf der Treppe über den Lenker gegangen und auf der Wiese sauber abgerollt. 

Auch wenn einige sich über die Bremswellen beschweren. Auf den Abfahrten in die Bremswellen ging mir immer wieder das Herz auf  Man kommt angeballert, und bremst da im gefühlten Grenzbereich voll rein. Für 1 -2 weitere Abfahrten des Kalibers Abfahrt vom Monte Schlacko würde ich die Treppe opfern 

Am Ende standen für mein Team 76 Runden im Protokoll. Bei 72 geplanten ein voller Erfolg. Dann kann man es verschmerzen, dass uns 15 Sek. zur Einfahrt in die Runde 77 gefehlt haben, aber die habe ich ja auf der Treppe abgelegt *räusper*!

Auch mir standen manchmal die Tränen in den Augen! Mit letzter Kraft preßt man(n) sich die Anstiege hoch und denkt:"jetzt allein sein und einfach anhalten, kurz kotzen und dann ins Bett" und plötzlich realisiert man wieder die vielen Zuschauer, die deinen Namen rufen und dich anfeuern wie Freunde.
"NUR GEIL"

Einen Wunsch hätte ich noch gehabt:"Rückennummer!"
Nachdem exto aus unserem Team abgeschossen wurde und ein Kollege aus dem Team 2 auf der Treppe überholt und ins Geländer gedrängt wurde (Bremsleitung gerissen) hätten wir die Verursacher schon gern mal durch den Wolf gedreht.


----------



## Königwagner (10. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Dein Ar*ch ist blutig?
> Meiner wirft Blasen... Aber immerhin kann ich sitzen
> 
> Wer war eigentlich der Jüngling, dem ich mit Gel ausgeholfen habe?
> ...



@Unrest: da darf ich mithalten. 
http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/608/images/608_gh1_03278.jpg Nich der grüne


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

Ich war den Jungs wohl nicht schön genug 
Na ja, kann man wohl nix machen!
Dass ich zu schnell war um fotografiert zu werden, kann man bei meinen Rundenzeiten denke ich auch ausschließen...
Wie es mir und in Teilen uns als 4 schizophrene 8 ergangen ist, kann man in miener Signatur nachlesen...

Schönen Abend noch,
erholt euch gut,
mir tut alles weh,
ich könnte heulen...
Kai


----------



## Picard_75 (10. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Auch wenn einige sich über die Bremswellen beschweren. Auf den Abfahrten in die Bremswellen ging mir immer wieder das Herz auf  Man kommt angeballert, und bremst da im gefühlten Grenzbereich voll rein. Für 1 -2 weitere Abfahrten des Kalibers Abfahrt vom Monte Schlacko würde ich die Treppe opfern



Genau vorallem die Auswaschung zum Ende hin in der Abfahrt vom Monte Schlacko.
Meiner einer: http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/608/images/608_mw2_01949.jpg
Bin schon gespannt auf die weiteren Bilder von Sportograf.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2009)

ich fand die strecke auch gut fahrbar.

die buckelpiste die zum schluss rausgenommen wurde, bin ich immer ganz rechts bis kurz vor dem ende gefahren. dann kurz in die mitte und rumrollen lassen. 
kaum unten dann wieder angetreten.

die abfahrt vom monte schlacko die ersten runden links angefahren und dann eng um die kurve.
im verkehr habe ich dann mal die mittlere spur gewählt, stark angebremst und die kurve ganz eng genommen, um nicht in die wellen zu geraten und wieder mit speed richtung ziel zu kommen.


----------



## RaXXor (11. August 2009)

Mahlzeit,

also Ich fand das event Klasse habe mich schon seit letztem jahr wieder darauf gefreut
Bin im 2er gestartet und habe da auch von allen teilnehmern die meisten Runden gefahren
insgesamt war es für unser Team Rang 8 Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet echt sau geil!!

Die Organisation war wie gewöhnt Spitze habe nichts zu meckern
Die Strecke wurde mit der zeit echt hart und die bremswellen waren echt eckelig meinen handgelenken geht es gar nicht gut aber ich will nicht rumjammern

Alles in allem was es super gut und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf nächtes jahr

@Königwagner: Das mit dem 2Hosen heiko bleibt im verein Trotzdem Starke Leistung und da wäre noch richtig was gegagen das hat man dir angesehen

@unrest: ich habe die das Gel geklaut und schäme mich wie sau aber ich musste noch 2 runden und hatte sch*** krämpfe in beiden oberschenkeln und musste noch 2 Runden Respekt vor deiner leistung

@exto: Ich war der der dich 2mal überholt hat und dich gegrüßt hat du konntest mich aber nicht kennen("du bist doch der aus dem Forum") Wir haben uns im ziel ja noch kurz gesehen Unglaubliche Leistung von dir mir starrgabel und singelspeed absolut der hammer

@Hagen raum EN: Auch wenn bei euch nciht alles nach Plan lief und auch nicht immer die richtigen Schuhe dabei waren(evtl. hat ja auch einer die Pedale getauscht...sabotage) Könnt ihr doch duper zufrieden sein haben usn ja doch nciht so oft gesehen aber wir müssen mal eine gemeinsame Tour planen

So und jetzt das dritte alkeholfreie weizen mit bannanensaft und dann ab ins bett

Gruß Daniel


----------



## SBIKERC (11. August 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/08/08/wdrsport-mountainbike.xml
> 
> 
> Guckst Du WDR
> ...



bin sogar drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (11. August 2009)

ZITAT: 
_Der Lokale Sender "Center TV" hat vom 24h Rennen berichtet und strahlt 3 h an folgenden Termine aus:
Wird am Dienstag um 18 Uhr (Teil 1), um 21 Uhr (Teil 2) und Mittwoch um 17 Uhr (Teil 3). Jeder Teil dauert 60 _

dran denken !!!!

im übrigen gab´s auch ein Center TV Team  4er & 8ter usw. vom 
Peter Kleinbreuer - Glückwunsch


----------



## wogru (11. August 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> ZITAT:
> _Der Lokale Sender "Center TV" hat vom 24h Rennen berichtet und strahlt 3 h an folgenden Termine aus:
> Wird am Dienstag um 18 Uhr (Teil 1), um 21 Uhr (Teil 2) und Mittwoch um 17 Uhr (Teil 3). Jeder Teil dauert 60 _
> 
> ...



Na toll, den Ruhrgebiet-Center TV bekomme ich im Kölner Umland natürlich nicht !! Würde mich auch über einen Link oder ähnliches zu dem Bericht freuen. Stehen die Bericht vielleicht als Stream später noch bei denen auf der HP ?


----------



## mosfet (11. August 2009)

hi!

kannst den stream live im internet anschauen:

http://www.centertv-ruhr.de/

gruß, Dirk


----------



## wogru (11. August 2009)

mosfet schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> kannst den stream live im internet anschauen:
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich bin ich dann zu Hause, treffe mich heute mit dem Team um den GrischaTrailRide zu besprechen !!


----------



## Silent (11. August 2009)

Der Zieleinlauf vom 24 h Rennen Duisburg. Megageile Stimmung (3 Videos) http://bit.ly/3RnivN


----------



## Bengel73 (11. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich aus dem Koma zurück.
Hab das Schlafen & Kotzen dann auf die Zeit nach dem Rennen verschoben.

Aber es war geil, erstes Mal dabei und einigermaßen zufrieden.

Größter Dank an unsere Betreuerinnen, die uns die ganzen 24h auf Trab gehalten haben!! 

Und an meinen Teampartner "Gummibein" Falko! 

Ebenso an Skyder für die gelungene Organisation, Hut ab! 

Und, an die geilen Zuschauer auch ein dickes Dankeschön!

Die Strecke war prima, ich hatte zwar einige Passagen die gingen mir immer wieder auf den Sack, aber jeder hat so seine Vorlieben 

Material hat bei uns beiden top gehalten, nicht eine wirkliche Panne,
was will man mehr?

So, dann weiterhin gute Erholung an alle anderen & bis nächstes Jahr!

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (11. August 2009)

Da ich gerade gesehen habe dass Skyder online ist:

Klasse Organisation der Veranstaltung, sehr gut gemacht !! Was mir als Verbesserung im Vergleich zum Vorjahr besonders aufgefallen ist:


Verpflegung von guter Qualität und in ausreichender Menge
Öffnung der Schranke am Freitag schon deutlich vor 10Uhr -> keine lästige Schlange
Verzicht auf die Schikane am Anstieg "Manganeisenlager"

Beim Wechsel des Anbieters der Zeitnahme kamen direkt Erinnerungen an 2006 auf ... aber das war ja zum Glück unbegründet. Auch die Zeitnahme war einwandfrei.

Verbesserungsvorschlag für 2010:
Bitte verdoppelt die Anzahl der SanitärContainer - das war echt zu wenig. Auch wenn permanent für Sauberkeit und genügend Papier gesorgt wurde - die Ansteherei am Klo passt echt nicht zur sonst sehr guten Organisation !!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Auch wenn permanent für genügend Papier gesorgt wurde


Einspruch! Also ich musste einmal einem Teammitglied  mit Toilettenpapier aushelfen!
Ansonsten kann ich aber voll zustimmen. An der Organisation gab es nur Kleinigkeiten auszusetzen, allen kann man es eh nicht recht machen. War halt eine Skyder-Veranstaltung, da kenne ich soetwas nicht anders.
Den Ruf nach mehr Sanitärcontainern kann ich gut verstehen. Hier bietet sich das Jahr 2010 aber zur Nachbesserung an. Ich werde eventuell kontrollieren kommen 

Daumen hoch für skyder und bis zum nächsten Jahr 
Kai


----------



## skyder (11. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen; 

erstmal vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte von allen Seiten! Dem SKYDER Team hat der Event wieder super viel Spass gemacht; und obwohl wir ja einige Veranstaltungen im Jahr stemmen - die 24h von Duisburg sind unser absolutes Highlight.

Wir werden natürlich auch im nächsten Jahr am Duisburger Event feilen um den Standard mindestens zu halten (bsw. Wetter) - bzw. noch auszubauen (Toiletten - Strom - und Nudeln wie 2008...) usw. Allerdings sind wir in Sachen WC-Duschen zur Zeit in einer echten Sackgasse. Die Stadtwerke Duisburg helfen uns wirklich wo Sie können; da aber alles von weit her - u.a. Hydrant am Hauptparkplatz (und zwar sehr teuer) organisiert werden muss, können wir - gerade im Bereich Wasser - nicht einfach weitere Container anschließen, weil der Wasserdruck irgendwann mal nicht mehr ausreicht. Hier werden im Oktober weitere Gespräche geführt, um evtl. eine stationäre Versorgung hinzubekommen. Aber das ist dann eher eine politische Entscheidung der Stadt Duisburg.

Thema Kaffee: Es gab - wie letztes Jahr - in der Nacht auch Kaffee - allerdings nur im Wechselzonenbereich - wir hatten schlichtweg zu wenig Behältnisse mitgebracht (banal und dumm gelaufen - passiert sicher nicht mehr).

Zuschauerführung an der Treppe:
Problem erkannt - wird abgestellt!

FALKELN: Wie konnte ich nur die Fakeln in der Nacht am Berg vergessen??? Na ja - jeder wird älter....

@Re-spekt : DANKE DIR BERND; ROLAND UND DU WAREN EIN ECHTES DREAMTEAM AM EINZELVERPFLEGUNGSSTAND. WAR VOR ALLEM VOM BRILLENPUTZDIENST BEEINDRUCKT!! 

Abschließend möchte ich mich noch - auch im Namen der Crew - bei allen für das Verständnis bedanken - wenn es nicht ganz mit dem Platzwunsch geklappt hat - meine Jungs und Mädels haben berichtet, dass es - anders wie in den Vorjahren - kaum AUSSETZER gegeben und alles in einem wirklich freundlichen Miteinander über die Bühne gegangen ist. 

Allen Verletzten wünschen wir gute Besserung!

Ich bin dann mal weg... (habe ab Freitag erst mal Urlaub...)


----------



## Bengel73 (11. August 2009)

mir fällt da gerad noch was ein...
bei mir gab es 2 Runden mit extrem langen Rundenzeiten (über 1h !?)

kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern, dass ich mich mal auf ner Bank hingelegt habe oder auf der Wiese geschlafen habe.

Wie kann das sein?
Die Rundenzahl stimmt aber überein

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## skyder (11. August 2009)

Bengel73 schrieb:


> mir fällt da gerad noch was ein...
> bei mir gab es 2 Runden mit extrem langen Rundenzeiten (über 1h !?)
> 
> kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern, dass ich mich mal auf ner Bank hingelegt habe oder auf der Wiese geschlafen habe.
> ...



Hallo,

schick mir ne Mail - ich kläre das mit Sportservice Hamburg. 

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Christer (11. August 2009)

Hallo, 

aktuell läuft gerade der erste Bericht (von drei Berichten) auf Center TV (TV Sender hier im Ruhrgebiet). Ihr könnt die Berichte als Live Stream im Internet sehen. 

http://www.centertv-ruhr.de/

Gruß

SR


----------



## Unrest (11. August 2009)

Komischerweise funktioniert keiner der Buttons bei mir und ich habe dementsprechend keinen Ton..
Nimmts zufällig jemand auf? PM an mich, bitte!


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Toblerone (11. August 2009)

gott ist das langweilig! Der "Reporter" geht ja wohl garnicht!


----------



## wogru (11. August 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aktuell läuft gerade der erste Bericht (von drei Berichten) auf Center TV (TV Sender hier im Ruhrgebiet). Ihr könnt die Berichte als Live Stream im Internet sehen.
> 
> ...



Toller Bericht, Interwiev mit einem aus dem Center TV-Team. Da gefällt mir der kurze Bericht vom WDR besser. Ich will Strecke und fahrende Biker sehen !!


----------



## Sumsemann (11. August 2009)

Toblerone schrieb:


> gott ist das langweilig! Der "Reporter" geht ja wohl garnicht!



...du bringst es auf den Punkt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (11. August 2009)

vielleicht wird der Reporter im 2 teil um 21 Uhr ja besser, er hat ja schon angekündigt das er eine Pause braucht


----------



## Christer (11. August 2009)

Hallo, 



wogru schrieb:


> Toller Bericht, Interwiev mit einem aus dem Center TV-Team. Da gefällt mir der kurze Bericht vom WDR besser. Ich will Strecke und fahrende Biker sehen !!



man sieht wie wenig Leute hier Ahnung von Sport Events im Bereich der Randsportarten haben...

Sicher ist der Moderator des ersten Bericht nicht gerade der Top Moderator. Aber erstens ist so ein Bericht auch dafür gedacht um Zuschauern den Sport und das Event vorzustellen, die sich mit dem Thema gar nicht auskennen. 

Center TV sendet drei mal eine Stunde, also insgesamt drei Stunden (drei verschiedene Berichte), über das Rennen. 

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist in dem Bereich sehr wichtig, denn Öffentlichkeits- und Medienarbeit bringt Sponsoren, Aussteller und Zuschauer. 

Ohne Sponsoren, Austeller und Zuschauer lässt sich so ein Event nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht realisieren. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Toblerone (11. August 2009)

der jetzige Reporter ist besser, hat mein Team und mich nach dem Rennen bestimmt 5 min befragt!
Der Bericht ist auch etwas kurzweiliger.


----------



## wogru (12. August 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und da ich keine Ahnung von der Materie habe war für mich nach dem ersten Bericht Schluß !! Lust auf mehr hat er wenigstens nicht gemacht, Teil 2 habe ich mir nicht mehr angesehen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Tommy B. (12. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Und da ich keine Ahnung von der Materie habe war für mich nach dem ersten Bericht Schluß !! Lust auf mehr hat er wenigstens nicht gemacht, Teil 2 habe ich mir nicht mehr angesehen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.



Der zweite Teil war aber um Längen besser, hättest Dir die Zeit ruhig nehmen sollen !!

Besonders gut fand ich das ausführliche Interview mit Einzelstarter Dino 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wogru (12. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil war aber um Längen besser, hättest Dir die Zeit ruhig nehmen sollen !!
> 
> Besonders gut fand ich das ausführliche Interview mit Einzelstarter Dino
> 
> ...


Ging nicht, ich habe mich mit meinem Team getroffen und das nächste Rennen (GrischaTrailRide) besprochen. Es gibt halt wichtigere Dinge


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ging nicht, ich habe mich mit meinem Team getroffen und das nächste Rennen (GrischaTrailRide) besprochen. Es gibt halt wichtigere Dinge




Hast Du mal'n link dazu; ist das auch was für unser Team?


----------



## wogru (12. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hast Du mal'n link dazu; ist das auch was für unser Team?


GrischaTrailRide
Dieses Jahr wird das aber nichts mehr, es geht nächste Woche Freitag los und die Veranstaltung ist ausgebucht.


----------



## dino246gt (12. August 2009)

Naja, ich war von dem Interview ein wenig überumpelt und war ein bischen hektisch. Ich wollte eigentlich nur schnell nen neuen Akku ein frisches Trikot und vielleicht noch einen Happen essen. Da stellen die mir da 1000 Fragen. Aber ist halt immer komisch wie man im TV so rüber kommt und man sich dann selber hört. 
Mein Rennen ist leider nicht so gelaufen wie ich es wollte, bin in der Nacht noch auf losem Schotter bei einem Überholvorgang unsanft auf dem Boden gelandet. Aber ausschlaggebend für meinen Abbruch nach 14 Stunden waren die immer stärker werdenden Rückenschmerzen. Zuletzt kam ich die Berge nicht mehr raufgefahren obwohl die Beine noch gut in Form waren, auf den Geraden ging es hingegen bis zuletzt richtig gut und flüssig vorran.
Überlege nun ob ich´s nächstes Jahr wieder alleine versuche, denn mein diesjähriges Ziel habe ich leider nicht erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Borgrider (12. August 2009)

das rennen war super dieses jahr.... top wetter... wir hatten keinerlei ausfälle oder stürze.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (12. August 2009)

Ich kann als Betreuerin Folgendes Berichten:
unsere Fahrer (drei 4er Teams) sind alle heile durchs Rennen gekommen. Kleinere Pannen (Plattfüße, Kette gerissen) waren dabei - aber ansonsten ist alles gut gelaufen.
Mein Eindruck war, dass das Problem der sanitären Anlagen nach wie vor bestand. Aber dazu hat Skyder ja hier schon Stellung bezogen. Was ich noch schade fand war die Nudelparty. Das war ein Witz im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Zwei Sorten Nudeln. Die einen super-Ölig, die anderen schmeckten wie Maggi-Fertigmischmasch. Dafür 6,- Euro waren echt zu viel. Aber dazu hat Skyder ja hier schon Stellung bezogen.
Wir hatten unser Lager direkt an der Treppe. Dort gab es ja den einen oder anderen schweren Sturz. Ich hoffe, dass alle wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung sind...


----------



## wogru (12. August 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> ...Wir hatten unser Lager direkt an der Treppe. Dort gab es ja den einen oder anderen schweren Sturz. Ich hoffe, dass alle wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung sind...


Direkt an der Treppe ? Also genau gegenüberund mit Band auch noch alles zugemacht da man als Zuschauer genau gegenüber der Treppe nicht hin kam und zusehen konnte ? Das ist ein ziemliches egoistisches asoz....s Verhalten, ihr sollte euch schämen, ihr seid nicht alleine auf der Welt


----------



## Sumsemann (12. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Direkt an der Treppe ? Also genau gegenüberund mit Band auch noch alles zugemacht da man als Zuschauer genau gegenüber der Treppe nicht hin kam und zusehen konnte ? Das ist ein ziemliches egoistisches asoz....s Verhalten, ihr sollte euch schämen, ihr seid nicht alleine auf der Welt



Ruhig Wolfgang...

Wenn die dort nicht ihr Lager aufgestellt hätten, dann hätten es andere getan. Wie schon vorher geschrieben, hätte der Bereich von Skyder für den Lageraufbau gesperrt werden müssen.

Soll ja nächstes Jahr auch passieren.

LG
Matthias


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

dino246gt schrieb:


> Naja, ich war von dem Interview ein wenig überumpelt und war ein bischen hektisch. Ich wollte eigentlich nur schnell nen neuen Akku ein frisches Trikot und vielleicht noch einen Happen essen. Da stellen die mir da 1000 Fragen. Aber ist halt immer komisch wie man im TV so rüber kommt und man sich dann selber hört.




Ich fand Dich ganz entzückend 

Vor allem Dein Blickwechsel zu Reporter, zur Kamera, seitlich, wieder Kamera, Reporter  

Die Fragen fand ich aber auch etwas zu ausführlich.....als ob man dafür sich die Zeit nehmen will...na ja 

Doof, das es so für Dich zu Ende ging dann.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. August 2009)

@apotygma

...hab grad gesehen, dass du mir einen Kommentar zu einem meiner Bilder geschrieben hast.

Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, bin mit dem Bike (mit DT Swiss statt Starrgabel) gestartet. 

Hab hier mal einige Bilder von mir, vom Rennen, hochgeladen:

24h Duisburg


Kann ja nicht so anstrengend gewesen sein... bin fast immer am grinsen 


Hatte gehofft dich da mal kennen zu lernen...


LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @apotygma
> 
> ...hab grad gesehen, dass du mir einen Kommentar zu einem meiner Bilder geschrieben hast.
> 
> ...




Warum hast Du das nicht vorher gesagt? Also mit dem Kennenlernen, das hätte man bestimmt einrichten können


----------



## Sumsemann (12. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum hast Du das nicht vorher gesagt? Also mit dem Kennenlernen, das hätte man bestimmt einrichten können



Also Hoermann hatte ich dort getroffen... du erinnerst dich??? Wir wollten doch um das "Weibchen" kämpfen. 

...aber ohne "Weibchen" ...kein Kampf 


Aber die braunhaarige Promotion Trulla vom BMW Stand hat mich ein weinig drüber hinweggetröstet dich dort nicht getroffen zu haben 

LG
Matthias


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also Hoermann hatte ich dort getroffen... du erinnerst dich??? Wir wollten doch um das "Weibchen" kämpfen.
> 
> ...aber ohne "Weibchen" ...kein Kampf
> 
> ...




Da war nen BMW Stand???? (Nebel, alles im Nebel)

Tsch, dafür hab ich Dich bereits bei Studi gefunden, also wenn man suchen will, dann findet man auch, also???????


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2009)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also Hoermann hatte ich dort getroffen... du erinnerst dich??? Wir wollten doch um das "Weibchen" kämpfen.
> ...aber ohne "Weibchen" ...kein Kampf
> Aber die braunhaarige Promotion Trulla vom BMW Stand hat mich ein weinig drüber hinweggetröstet dich dort nicht getroffen zu haben
> LG
> Matthias



Hey Sumsemann,
wir haben uns auch getroffen (Hoermans Teamcaptain). Glückwunsch nochmal zu eurer Platzierung 
Ich hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass du da es ja nur dein zweites Hobby ist und dein Rad wie geleckt aussah sooo laufen läßt. RESPEKT.
Ohne Hoerman in den Rücken fallen zu wollen: Mit Platz 47 zu 74 hast du den Kampf ums Weibchen gewonnen.
Die BMW-Mädels lass laufen, die wollen sich nicht dreckig machen, haben Angst zu stürzen oder zu schwitzen 

Bis bald im Wald

Nochwas:"Wo hast du deine Teile eloxieren lassen? Können die auch goldfarbend eloxieren?"


----------



## Mishima (12. August 2009)

Das war´s schon wieder

War auch dieses Jahr wieder toll.Nach der ersten (von allen) nervösen Runde wird es mit zunehmender Zeit immer besser. Die meisten waren dann wesentlich lockerer.

@publikum

Danke für Unterstützung, Kaffee und Donats von der "Berghütte" und die netten  Verrückten am Ausgang der Wechselzone(ganz Großes Kino hier).

@95% der Fahrer

hat Spass gemacht
Danke für die netten Aufmunterungen (immer noch Solofahrer-jedes Jahr dieselben Deppen) und all die kleinen Dinge die da waren
@Skyder

The Great Gig in the Sky(der) PINK FLOYD

kommmt alle schnell wieder auf die Beine


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

Also ich bin gra mehr als schockiert über die Zeitungsberichte, die Dein Kollege da in die Galerie gestellt hat.

Ist das wirklich so, das Deistertechnisch da so die Luzie abgeht von der Stadt aus? Wird sich da echt so dran gestört an den MTB´lern?

Das ist hier, Gott sei Dank, kein oder nur ganz wenig Thema.

Gut, unser Hagener 2 und 3 Stunden Rennen ist getz aufgrund eines angeblich gesichteten Haselhuuuuuuuhns wieder auf die alte Strecke verlegt worden, aber wir können uns hier echt noch frei bewegen, und vor allem, pressefrei sage ich mal 

Oh Mann....

Sorry fürs OT, aber das musste getz ma gesagt werden.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hey Sumsemann,
> wir haben uns auch getroffen (Hoermans Teamcaptain). Glückwunsch nochmal zu eurer Platzierung
> Ich hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass du da es ja nur dein zweites Hobby ist und dein Rad wie geleckt aussah sooo laufen läßt. RESPEKT.
> Ohne Hoerman in den Rücken fallen zu wollen: Mit Platz 47 zu 74 hast du den Kampf ums Weibchen gewonnen.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen, das geht echt runter wie Öl!!! 

Werde nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit auch wieder dabei sein und dann wird hoffentlich noch etwas mehr gehen. Hatte diesmal nur etwa 8 Wochen Zeit mich darauf vorzubereiten und hätte meine Rundenzeit von 18:45 sicher mit etwas mehr Training noch verbessern können. Insbesondere das Aufsteigen und Einklicken hinter der Wechselzone und an der Treppe haben VIIIIEEEELLL zu lange gedauert und ein Sturz in der Spitzkehre, in dem Waldstück was zum Schluss gesperrt wurde, hat mir wertvolle Zeit gekostet.

Aber dennoch... ich habe selbst nicht mit dem Ergebnis gerechenet. Hatte mir im Vorfeld ja eine Rundenzeit von 20 min im Durchschnitt erträumt und diese sogar um 1:15 unterschritten 

Hoffe, dass mein Team nächstes Jahr wieder an den Start geht!!! ...sonst muss mich von Euch ein Team aufnehmen 


Das Eloxieren hat Mad-Line hier aus dem Forum gemacht. Gold sollte auch gehen...

LG
Matthias


Edit: Fährt einer von Euch die 3h Detmold?


----------



## brussels*sprouts (12. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Direkt an der Treppe ? Also genau gegenüberund mit Band auch noch alles zugemacht da man als Zuschauer genau gegenüber der Treppe nicht hin kam und zusehen konnte ? Das ist ein ziemliches egoistisches asoz....s Verhalten, ihr sollte euch schämen, ihr seid nicht alleine auf der Welt



Grrr - man...frag doch erstmal bevor du hier losmeckerst.  NEIN, wir waren nicht die, die *direkt* an der "Treppenausfahrt" gecampt haben. Wir waren 2 Camps links neben denen, die du als asozial bezeichnest. Hatten halt nen direkten Blick zur Treppe.


----------



## wogru (13. August 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Grrr - man...frag doch erstmal bevor du hier losmeckerst.  NEIN, wir waren nicht die, die *direkt* an der "Treppenausfahrt" gecampt haben. Wir waren 2 Camps links neben denen, die du als asozial bezeichnest. Hatten halt nen direkten Blick zur Treppe.


Dann entschuldige ich mich !! Aber du hattest "direkt an der Treppe" geschrieben und dort stand nur dieses Pack das keinen hin gelassen hat. Also noch einmal Sorry. Zum Glück wird das nächstes Jahr anders, davon werde ich mich persönlich überzeugen.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (13. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Dann entschuldige ich mich !! Aber du hattest "direkt an der Treppe" geschrieben und dort stand nur dieses Pack das keinen hin gelassen hat. Also noch einmal Sorry. Zum Glück wird das nächstes Jahr anders, davon werde ich mich persönlich überzeugen.



Ist ja kein Thema. Ich fand es auch bescheuert, dass da welche DIREKT an der Treppe gecampt haben. Aber wie vorher schonmal jemand gesagt hat, das ist ein Ding, was Skyder angehen muss...
Nix für ungut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (13. August 2009)

brussels*sprouts schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Thema. Ich fand es auch bescheuert, dass da welche DIREKT an der Treppe gecampt haben. Aber wie vorher schonmal jemand gesagt hat, das ist ein Ding, was Skyder angehen muss...
> Nix für ungut


Deswegen habe ich schon mit Skyder gesprochen/gemailt, er sieht es wie wir und das wird nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (13. August 2009)

Bestens  !


----------



## Tommy B. (13. August 2009)

dino246gt schrieb:


> Naja, ich war von dem Interview ein wenig überumpelt und war ein bischen hektisch. Ich wollte eigentlich nur schnell nen neuen Akku ein frisches Trikot und vielleicht noch einen Happen essen. Da stellen die mir da 1000 Fragen. Aber ist halt immer komisch wie man im TV so rüber kommt und man sich dann selber hört.
> Mein Rennen ist leider nicht so gelaufen wie ich es wollte, bin in der Nacht noch auf losem Schotter bei einem Überholvorgang unsanft auf dem Boden gelandet. Aber ausschlaggebend für meinen Abbruch nach 14 Stunden waren die immer stärker werdenden Rückenschmerzen. Zuletzt kam ich die Berge nicht mehr raufgefahren obwohl die Beine noch gut in Form waren, auf den Geraden ging es hingegen bis zuletzt richtig gut und flüssig vorran.
> Überlege nun ob ich´s nächstes Jahr wieder alleine versuche, denn mein diesjähriges Ziel habe ich leider nicht erreicht.



Ich fand das Interview einfach nur authentisch, ohne Vorbereitung, gibt einen guten Einblick wie das Rennen aus Sicht eines Einzelstarters ablief.

Übrigens RESPEKT für Deinen Plan, im nächsten Jahr wieder als Einzelstarter anzutreten. Das hattest Du ja schon am Sonntag als das Rennen offiziell noch gar nicht vorbei war gesagt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Velofix (13. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind alle Lobeshymnen ja bereits gesungen.
> Trotzdem:
> Danke SKYDER, danke Duisburg, danke Petrus, danke an alle Zuschauer.
> Eine Kleinigkeit möchte ich beichten . Vor dem Rennen hatte ich eine große Klappe zum Thema Treppe. Als zu Rennbeginn die ersten dort abtransportiert wurden, ging mir das sehr nah. Ich hoffe Ihr kommt wieder schnell auf die Beine. Ich habe echt überlegt über den Chickenway zu gehen, bin die Treppe dann aber doch gefahren und einmal aus Dummheit auf der Treppe über den Lenker gegangen und auf der Wiese sauber abgerollt.



Also ich oute mich mal - auch auf die Gefahr, dass man sich  hier ja gelegentlich dumme Bemerkungen anhören muss. Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Aufnahmen von den Unfällen auf der Treppe? Ich glaub mit ein bißchen Abstand würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie mir das passieren konnte, denn ich bin die Treppe nicht zum ersten Mal gefahren und viele schwierigere in den letzten Jahren zuvor. Wieviele hat es da eigentlich erwischt? Schöne Grüße aus dem Krankenhaus und Glückwunsch an alle, die es besser gemacht haben als ich.


----------



## brussels*sprouts (13. August 2009)

Velofix schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich mal - auch auf die Gefahr, dass man sich  hier ja gelegentlich dumme Bemerkungen anhören muss. Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Aufnahmen von den Unfällen auf der Treppe? Ich glaub mit ein bißchen Abstand würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie mir das passieren konnte, denn ich bin die Treppe nicht zum ersten Mal gefahren und viele schwierigere in den letzten Jahren zuvor. Wieviele hat es da eigentlich erwischt? Schöne Grüße aus dem Krankenhaus und Glückwunsch an alle, die es besser gemacht haben als ich.



Ach - du bist der, der mit dem Notarztwagen abgeholt wurde? Das habe ich gesehen. Den Sturz leider nicht. Aber ich habe gehört, dass du zu langsam gewesen seist?
Du liegst noch im KH? Dann wirst du dir ordentlich weh getan haben nehme ich an...GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## pseudosportler (13. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Ich fand das Interview einfach nur authentisch, ohne Vorbereitung, gibt einen guten Einblick wie das Rennen aus Sicht eines Einzelstarters ablief.
> 
> Übrigens RESPEKT für Deinen Plan, im nächsten Jahr wieder als Einzelstarter anzutreten. Das hattest Du ja schon am Sonntag als das Rennen offiziell noch gar nicht vorbei war gesagt.
> 
> ...




Der Dino hatte bestimmt mal so einen wie dich im Team und hatte das wechseln satt, nie ist jemand da und man muß noch ne Runde drehen .

Schade das ich die 3 Stunden nicht sehen konnte, war leider wieder Biketechnisch unterwegs , giebt es eine möglichkeit sich das im Netz irgendwo an zu schauen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## md-hammer (13. August 2009)

Velofix schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich mal - auch auf die Gefahr, dass man sich  hier ja gelegentlich dumme Bemerkungen anhören muss. Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Aufnahmen von den Unfällen auf der Treppe? Ich glaub mit ein bißchen Abstand würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie mir das passieren konnte, denn ich bin die Treppe nicht zum ersten Mal gefahren und viele schwierigere in den letzten Jahren zuvor. Wieviele hat es da eigentlich erwischt? Schöne Grüße aus dem Krankenhaus und Glückwunsch an alle, die es besser gemacht haben als ich.



Gute Besserung an alle Verunfallten.
Mein Rennen als Solofahrer verlief erst in der Nacht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Tagsüber bin ich pausenlos überholt worden. Sowohol von anderen Einzelfahrern und von den restlichen Teams sowieso. Um 23 Uhr noch auf Platz 33 liegend bin ich die ganze Nacht und den morgen bis 13 Uhr durchgekurbelt bis auf Platz 19. 500 Meter vor dem Ziel bin ich dann vom 20. eingeholt worde und wir haben die Plätze getauscht. "Danke Jonas" Meine vorgenommenen 400 km habe ich leider um 60 km verfehlt. Dafür unter die besten 20 gefahren. Ohne Sturz und größere Defekte durchgekommen. Bikerherz was willst du mehr.
Freue mich schon riesig auf nächstes Jahr. Auch vielen Dank an die ganzen Leute , die uns alle nach vorne gepeitscht haben.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Tommy B. (13. August 2009)

Velofix schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich mal - auch auf die Gefahr, dass man sich  hier ja gelegentlich dumme Bemerkungen anhören muss.



Ich denke die wären jetzt sicher mehr als Fehl am Platz ...



Velofix schrieb:


> [...] und viele schwierigere in den letzten Jahren zuvor.



Wie meinst Du das genau?



Velofix schrieb:


> Wieviele hat es da eigentlich erwischt?



Also Du hast mir einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagt. Per Zufall war ich kurz nach Deinem Sturz, noch weit vor meinem ersten Turn, an der Treppe und sah, das sie gesperrt war und jemand behandelt wurde. Da alles sehr lange dauerte und der Abtransport auf der Trage inkl. Stabilisierung der Wirbelsäule erfolgte, musste man das Schlimmste befürchten. Ich bin fest davon ausgegangen, dass die Treppe für den Rest des Rennens gesperrt wird. Dem war aber nicht so, kurz nach Öffnung gab es die nächsten kritischen Situationen und auch Stürze. Ich bin dann schnell weg ... während meiner Turns und auch derer meiner Teamkollegen war die Treppe öfters wegen Behandlung gestürzter Fahrer gesperrt. 

In den vergangenen Jahren war ich nie an der Treppe zuschauen und werde es auch in Zukunft nicht mehr machen. Das ist schlecht für meine Nerven.

In diesem Sinne: Gute Besserung & Gruß ins Krankenhaus
Thomas


----------



## Velofix (13. August 2009)

Hi, eigentlich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich kein Anfänger bin, der das erste mal ne Treppe runterfährt. Das mach ich regelmäßig. Ist jetzt aber auch müßig...

Sorry für den Schrecken  Aber wo Du das erwähnst - ich hatte subjektiv auch das Gefühl, dass es ewig gedauert hat, bis mal richtige Hilfe da war. Ich hab ständig gebettelt, doch mal Schmerzmittel zu bekommen, aber das gabs - gefühlt -recht spät. Ist aber kein Vorwurf von mir, sondern einfach mal ne Feststellung, wie ich das empfunden habe. So, die Tipperei mit einer Hand wird langsam lästig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (13. August 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Der Dino hatte bestimmt mal so einen wie dich im Team und hatte das wechseln satt, nie ist jemand da und man muß noch ne Runde drehen .



 ... und dann ist er auf den Geschmack gekommen 
Nicht das Christoph im nächsten Jahr auch als Einzelstarter unterwegs ist 



pseudosportler schrieb:


> Schade das ich die 3 Stunden nicht sehen konnte, war leider wieder Biketechnisch unterwegs , giebt es eine möglichkeit sich das im Netz irgendwo an zu schauen.




Ich frage mal bei centerTV an ob man die Sachen irgendwie bekommen kann. Habe nämlich auch nicht alles gesehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tedeschino (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem sich schon so viele zu Wort gemeldet haben, werde ich mich auch mal daran beteiligen.
Zum Thema Strecke, Wetter, und Orga gibt es nichts mehr zu sagen.
Alles klasse.

Wir nehmen nun seit 2004 in der 8er Wertung teil und von Jahr zu Jahr steigert sich die Qualität der Teams.
Die gefahrenen KM steigern sich immer wieder.
Die Spannung aus diesem Jahr wird wohl kaum noch zu toppen sein.
Bis in den frühen Morgen lagen die ersten 6 Teams in einer Runde und die Positionen wechselten bis auf Platz eins häufig.
Das Rennen hat mit dem Team Wüster einen verdienten neuen Titelträger gefunden.
Aber wie sagt man so schön, "der Titel ist nur geliehen".
Wir sehen uns 2010. 

Noch ein ganz großes Lob an unsere Freunde vom KTT01, deren Nachwuchsförderung einfach vorbildhaft ist. Euch gehört sicherlich die Zukunft.

Schöne Grüße vom DIN-Team


----------



## dino246gt (13. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich fand Dich ganz entzückend
> 
> Vor allem Dein Blickwechsel zu Reporter, zur Kamera, seitlich, wieder Kamera, Reporter



Ja, das fand ich auch lustig mich dabei zu beobachten erst einmal die Lage zu checken wieviel da überhaupt um einen herumstehen und mit wem man es da alles zu tun hat. 



> Der Dino hatte bestimmt mal so einen wie dich im Team und hatte das wechseln satt, nie ist jemand da und man muß noch ne Runde drehen .


Das ist mir bisher erspart geblieben. Aber als Einzelstarter macht man sich halt weniger Stress auf der Strecke und auch im Team neben der Strecke kommt man meist nicht richtig zur Ruhe, da man meist direkt nach der Fahrt schon wieder den nächsten Turn angehen kann. Da kann man auch direkt auf der Strecke bleiben und einfach durchfahren. 
Muss aber auch mal sagen, dass man als Einzelstarter im Fahrerfeld viel besser behandelt wird und einem unheimlich viel Respekt gezeigt und mehr Rücksicht genommen wird.  Ist einfach ein anderes fahren als im Team.


----------



## pseudosportler (13. August 2009)

dino246gt schrieb:


> Muss aber auch mal sagen, dass man als Einzelstarter im Fahrerfeld viel besser behandelt wird und einem unheimlich viel Respekt gezeigt und mehr Rücksicht genommen wird.  Ist einfach ein anderes fahren als im Team.



Dies aber wohl erst seit diesem Jahr wo ihr auch von hinten als Einzelstarter erkenbar wart, das sollte Skyder auf jeden fall beibehalten, zumal es ja von allen gut auf genommen wurde.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> nie ist jemand da und man muß noch ne Runde drehen


So lustig finde ich das gar nicht. Vor allem nicht, wenn es früh morgens ist und man in der Müdigkeit oder einfach durch eigene Dummheit ausgewechselt werden will, weil es sich mit Straßenschuhen auf dem Klickpedal höchstens halb so gut fährt...
So durfte ich dann noch eine Runde mit dieser Kombination fahren. Die zweite Runde lief dann gefühlt sicherer ab, war aber auch nicht schneller (21:22min; 21:37min -> 19:04min im Schnitt in den 24h). Im Rückblick betrachtet haben wir an diesem Punkt den 19. Platz verloren. 
Und wer hat es wieder weggeschmissen? Ich natürlich! Was war Schuld? Eigene Dummheit!
Sorry an mein Team! Ich habe alles versucht, das wieder gut zu machen, aber es ist mir nicht wirklich gelungen 
Für das evtl. 8er-Team 2010 gelobe ich Besserung 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eddy 1 (13. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Ich frage mal bei centerTV an ob man die Sachen irgendwie bekommen kann. Habe nämlich auch nicht alles gesehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



ich bekomm das als dvd kann ich dann gerne mal weiter reichen

kann nur noch etwas dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (13. August 2009)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> ich bekomm das als dvd kann ich dann gerne mal weiter reichen
> 
> kann nur noch etwas dauern



Das wäre ganz gut.
Habe nämlich als Antwort erhalten, dass Mitschnitte 38,-EUR je Sendung kosten ... 

Sagst Du bescheid wenn Du die dvd hast?

Danke & Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dumens100 (13. August 2009)

38 Euro scheint so der schnitt zu sein für Mitschnitte der WDR will auch soviel für seinen Beitrag über das 24H Rennen haben


----------



## pseudosportler (13. August 2009)

Ein Bier und die Kosten für DVD + Hüllen wäre es mir ja wert, dann müßte ich mich aber mal wieder Mi sehen lassen .
Ich hätte da auf jeden Fall mal interesse dran.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Im Rückblick betrachtet haben wir an diesem Punkt den 19. Platz verloren.
> Und wer hat es wieder weggeschmissen? Ich natürlich! Was war Schuld? Eigene Dummheit!
> Sorry an mein Team! Ich habe alles versucht, das wieder gut zu machen, aber es ist mir nicht wirklich gelungen
> Für das evtl. 8er-Team 2010 gelobe ich Besserung
> ...




Hörst Du bitte damit auf getz?

Wer ist denn um halb 9 aufgrund eigener Doofheit ausgefallen, weils Essen vergesen wurde???

Wer hat denn dann den drei Männern alles aufgebürdet, die Zeiten anzuziehen, um meine letzten Zeiten a) zu kompensieren und b) auch noch meinen Ausfall abzufangen....also Schluss getz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hörst Du bitte damit auf getz?
> Wer ist denn um halb 9 aufgrund eigener Doofheit ausgefallen, weils Essen vergesen wurde???
> Wer hat denn dann den drei Männern alles aufgebürdet, die Zeiten anzuziehen, um meine letzten Zeiten a) zu kompensieren und b) auch noch meinen Ausfall abzufangen....also Schluss getz


Wenn du mich so fragst: Nöö!
Mich kotzt es enorm an. Der Sturz... auch keine Glanzleistung, kann aber passieren, bei 6.000km alten Reifen und Dunkelheit, Müdigkeit und falscher Linienwahl und Stopuhr im Nacken!
Aber die Schuhnummer ist unentschuldbar! Ohne Diskussion eine peinliche, unnötige und zeitraubende Aktion, die mit einfachsten Mitteln vermeidbar gewesen wäre. Wenn's Kindermädchen einmal nicht aufpasst...  Und damit bist nicht du gemeint 

Kai


----------



## canno-rangina (13. August 2009)

Velofix schrieb:


> Also ich oute mich mal - auch auf die Gefahr, dass man sich  hier ja gelegentlich dumme Bemerkungen anhören muss. Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Aufnahmen von den Unfällen auf der Treppe? Ich glaub mit ein bißchen Abstand würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie mir das passieren konnte, denn ich bin die Treppe nicht zum ersten Mal gefahren und viele schwierigere in den letzten Jahren zuvor. Wieviele hat es da eigentlich erwischt? Schöne Grüße aus dem Krankenhaus und Glückwunsch an alle, die es besser gemacht haben als ich.



Hallo,
habe alle unsortierten Fotos durchgesehen, bevor ich meine Sportografenbilder bestellt habe (komischerweise habe ich von fast allen aus unserem Team noch Bilder gefunden - nur von mir nicht).
Dabei fand ich dann auch erschreckende Bilder von einem Treppensturz (Seite 246/247), es ist eine ganze Bilderserie. Bist du das? 
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung an den Fahrer!

@ 7 hills 8er-mixed: Wir freuen uns aufs nächste Jahr, bis dahin gönnen wir euch den 1. Platz. 

@ alle Heart Attacks: Ich bin stolz auf euch, besonders auf die Cheffin!
@ alle Hüttenzauberer: Auch für euch gilt: Hut ab-super Leistung!


----------



## pseudosportler (13. August 2009)

@apo & Kralle
So wie ich das mit bekommen habe war es euer erstes 24h Rennen und für apo das erste überhaupt, Respekt so was überhaupt an zu gehen, das da nicht alles so läuft wie es soll ist normal.
Jetzt wo Mann/Frau weiß was da auf einen zukommt, kann das nächste 24h Rennen kommen, selbst bei Leuten die das 6 Rennen dieser Art bestreiten, kommt es zu Pannen.
Also zufriden sein mit den geleisteten und sich auf nächstes Jahr freuen und alles besser machen .

Mfg pseudosportler


----------



## Fungrisu (13. August 2009)

canno-rangina schrieb:


> @ 7 hills 8er-mixed: Wir freuen uns aufs nächste Jahr, bis dahin gönnen wir euch den 1. Platz.



Hallo Canno-Redgina,
ich bin zwar im 7Hills 4er Mixed gefahren aber ich antworte mal im Namen unserers 8er Mixed Team 
Ich denke unsere Mädels und Jungs freuen sich bestimmt wieder auf ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit euch 
Aber ich gehe sehr davon aus, dass ihr auch im nächsten Jahr bei der Siegerehrung links neben uns stehen müsst 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> @Kralle
> So wie ich das mit bekommen habe war es euer erstes 24h Rennen und für apo das erste überhaupt, Respekt so was überhaupt an zu gehen, das da nicht alles so läuft wie es soll ist normal.
> Jetzt wo Mann/Frau weiß was da auf einen zukommt, kann das nächste 24h Rennen kommen, selbst bei Leuten die das 6 Rennen dieser Art bestreiten, kommt es zu Pannen.
> Also zufriden sein mit den geleisteten und sich auf nächstes Jahr freuen und alles besser machen .
> Mfg pseudosportler


Für mich war es das 8. Rennen überhaupt und das zweite Mal in Duisburg. Mal ganz im Ernst, man kann viel falsch machen, um nicht zu sagen alles, aber mit Straßenschuhen und Klickies in der Wechselzone stehen ist doch schon, also ohne mir da jetzt nahe treten zu wollen, total dumm! Diese Aktion hat uns viel Zeit gekostet. Zeit, die am Ende einfach gefehlt hat...
Ich werde, so Gott will, nächstes Jahr wieder antreten und einen so dummen Fehler hoffentlich NIE WIEDER machen. Zumal so ein Fehler nächstes Jahr im 8er (danach sieht es im Moment aus) noch mehr weh tun würde...
Duisburg ist scheinbar ein Anzugspunkt für Organisationsprobleme. 2007 war ich ohne Tacho am Rennort, der lag zu Hause... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## klmp77 (13. August 2009)

Wofür denn Tacho? Die Kilometer werden doch vom Veranstalter gezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Wofür denn Tacho? Die Kilometer werden doch vom Veranstalter gezählt.


Ohne Tacho fahre ich nicht. Wofür hatte ich in Duisburg einen Rucksack auf? Es gibt gewisse Dinge, auf die möchte ich auch dann nicht verzichten, wenn ich sie eigentlich nicht brauche. So ein Tacho zeigt einem immer die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit an, man kann die aktuellen Rundenzeiten mitstoppen und hat für unterwegs einfach etwas zum Spielen dabei 

Gruß kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2009)

Ja, ist richtig, war mein erstes 24-Std-Rennen. DAS passiert mir auch kein zweites Mal. 

Nachdem ich bei meinem ersten Rennen in Sundern zu wenig getrunken habe und nach dem 14. km mit beidseitigen Wadenkrämpfen die Nummer zu Ende leiden musste (zugegebenermaßen noch in einer Mittelfeldzeit, Gott sei dank, danach war die Geisselung nicht allzu arg), werde ich ab getz auch nie wieder vergessen, zu essen 

Wie der Kai oben schon erwähnte, wirds im nächsten Jahr nen 8er, da können dann 7 auf mich auspassen  und mich zur Not zwangsernähren.


----------



## pseudosportler (13. August 2009)

Essen wird doch total über bewertet, trinken ist viel wichtiger, vieleicht nicht gerade so wie ich am Abend vorher, aber während des Rennens.
Gegessen habe ich ab Sa morgens ca. 5 Schnitten Rosienenstuten, eine Portion Nudeln, 2 Bannanen und 2 Waffeln, das Esse ich sonst wen ich einen faulen Tag mache und 10 Stunden schlaffe.
Aber da ist wohl jeder anders, bei mir kommt der Hunger immer erst am nächsten Morgen oder bei 24h Rennen abends nach den Rennen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## abra_sz (13. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> die buckelpiste die zum schluss rausgenommen wurde, bin ich immer ganz rechts bis kurz vor dem ende gefahren. dann kurz in die mitte und rumrollen lassen.
> kaum unten dann wieder angetreten.



links war die schnelle linie. 

auch wenn mir die strecke dieses jahr etwas überfüllt vor kam, ist das 24 h rennen in duisburg immer wieder eine reise wert. die atmosphäre und das miteinander auch unter konkurrenten ist hier immer etwas besonderes.


----------



## eddy 1 (13. August 2009)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> 38 Euro scheint so der schnitt zu sein für Mitschnitte der WDR will auch soviel für seinen Beitrag über das 24H Rennen haben



ich sag bescheid !!!

dan geb ich sie mal rum 
und jeder schaut sie sich einfach an


----------



## skaster (13. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> ... und dann ist er auf den Geschmack gekommen
> Nicht das Christoph im nächsten Jahr auch als Einzelstarter unterwegs ist



Ich sag doch, 8er oder 1er 



Tommy B. schrieb:


> Ich frage mal bei centerTV an ob man die Sachen irgendwie bekommen kann. Habe nämlich auch nicht alles gesehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas





pseudosportler schrieb:


> Schade das ich die 3 Stunden nicht sehen konnte, war leider wieder Biketechnisch unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe es ist alles auf Band, wenn mein Grabber angekommen ist mach ich mal ne DVD für euch fertig

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## s-works speci (14. August 2009)

Bei mir lief es eigentlich ganz gut, bis zur Dunkelheit war ich auf Platz 7 der Einzelstarter. Dann suchte ich zwei Stunden bis um kurz vor 12 irgend einen Solo Fahrer der ein angenehmes Tempo Fährt, den habe ich leider nicht gefunden weil er wohl 1000m vor oder hinter mir Fuhr. Als ich dann an meinen Team Platz anhielt war ein Solo Kumpel schon nach Hause ein anderer machte gerade Pause. Also kam ich auf die Idee, Scheiß drauf ich fahr auch nach Hause und komme um 5 Uhr zurück. Eigentlich Schwachsinn weil es mir Körperlich noch sehr gut ging. Konnte zu Hause aber nicht einschlafen, zu sehr aufgeputscht. Wollte aber um 4Uhr auch nicht aufstehen also ließ meine Freundin mich bis 6.10 Uhr liegen. Dann schnell Fertig gemacht und um 7.15 Uhr von zuhause wieder los vorher noch schnell in die ergebnisliste geschaut. Schitt, bin schon auf Platz 40 abgerutscht. 7.45 Uhr wieder am Teamzelt angekommen dann soweit wieder Fertig gemacht und um 8.00 wieder auf die Strecke zurück. So jetzt hieß es nochmal ein Paar Plätze gutmachen, ich war ja ausgeruht. Während der Fahrt habe ich dann jede Menge Zuspruch bekommen von Einzel und Teamfahrer war wirklich Toll und Motivierend nochmals  Gas zu geben. Wie gesagt war ja zu Hause. Bis zum Schluss bin ich dann auf Platz 26 mit 46 Runden vorgefahren. Stolz wie Lerri. 
Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich natürlich über die dämliche Aktion, und hoffe nächstes Jahr läuft es nachts besser vom Kopf her.
Besondere Grüße an Platz 10 - 15 der Einzelwertung war echt lustig hinter euch.
Allen verletzten Gute Besserung und allen anderen noch ne gute Saison.
Grüße Jörg

Grüße Jörg


----------



## s-works speci (14. August 2009)

Ich habe alle drei Teile der Center TV Story auf den PC aufgenommen wer Intresse an der ungeschnittenen Version hat kann sich ja melden.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## WRC206 (14. August 2009)

Ich war auch da....allerdings als Zuschauer.

Ich war das erste mal bei einem Rennen und muss sagen, das ganze hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Auch die ganze Atmosphäre drum herum war super.
Zu meinem Glück habe ich einen Verwandten, der seit mehreren Jahren teilnimmt. Dadurch habe ich viel Zeit auch bei den Teams verbracht. Mit einem Achter und zwei Vierern waren wir auch dementsprechend viele Leute.
Leider hat es auch im Achter einen auf der Treppe erwischt und er musste ins Krankenhaus. Wir konnten in zum Glück nach ein paar Stunden wieder abholen. Aber weiterfahren konnte er leider nicht. 

Im ganzen war es aber ein aufregendes Ereigniss und ich habe mir schon vorgenommen im nächsten Jahr auch auf der Strecke dabei zu sein und nicht nur daneben. Muss nur ein Team finden  .

Respekt an alle, die da mitgefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-works speci (14. August 2009)

wieso Team, einzeln


----------



## BjöRRn (14. August 2009)

Dann warst Du bestimmt der, ausgeruhte, Solo-Fahrer der mir bei der Auffahrt zu dem Hügel vor dem großen Staubfeld gesagt hat : "*Du parkst ja hier, gib mal gas !* "

Obwohl ich den Hügel immer mit Vollgas und sehr schnell hochgeballert bin  


s-works speci schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es eigentlich ganz gut, bis zur Dunkelheit war ich auf Platz 7 der Einzelstarter. Dann suchte ich zwei Stunden bis um kurz vor 12 irgend einen Solo Fahrer der ein angenehmes Tempo Fährt, den habe ich leider nicht gefunden weil er wohl 1000m vor oder hinter mir Fuhr. Als ich dann an meinen Team Platz anhielt war ein Solo Kumpel schon nach Hause ein anderer machte gerade Pause. Also kam ich auf die Idee, Scheiß drauf ich fahr auch nach Hause und komme um 5 Uhr zurück. Eigentlich Schwachsinn weil es mir Körperlich noch sehr gut ging. Konnte zu Hause aber nicht einschlafen, zu sehr aufgeputscht. Wollte aber um 4Uhr auch nicht aufstehen also ließ meine Freundin mich bis 6.10 Uhr liegen. Dann schnell Fertig gemacht und um 7.15 Uhr von zuhause wieder los vorher noch schnell in die ergebnisliste geschaut. Schitt, bin schon auf Platz 40 abgerutscht. 7.45 Uhr wieder am Teamzelt angekommen dann soweit wieder Fertig gemacht und um 8.00 wieder auf die Strecke zurück. So jetzt hieß es nochmal ein Paar Plätze gutmachen, ich war ja ausgeruht. Während der Fahrt habe ich dann jede Menge Zuspruch bekommen von Einzel und Teamfahrer war wirklich Toll und Motivierend nochmals  Gas zu geben. Wie gesagt war ja zu Hause. Bis zum Schluss bin ich dann auf Platz 26 mit 46 Runden vorgefahren. Stolz wie Lerri.
> Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich natürlich über die dämliche Aktion, und hoffe nächstes Jahr läuft es nachts besser vom Kopf her.
> Besondere Grüße an Platz 10 - 15 der Einzelwertung war echt lustig hinter euch.
> Allen verletzten Gute Besserung und allen anderen noch ne gute Saison.
> ...


----------



## s-works speci (14. August 2009)

@BjöRRn - Ne, der war ich nicht, habe keine doofen sprüche verteilt

grüße jörg


----------



## exto (14. August 2009)

@ s-works speci:

Sei mir nicht böse, aber - auch wenn's die Regeln natürlich erlauben - ich find's schon n bisschen fragwürdig, nen Einzelstarterticket zu lösen, dann nachts schön im eigenen Bett verbringen und morgens frisch die andern aufmischen und sich mit dem gelben Fähnchen auf dem Rücken in der Anerkennung der Zuschauer zu sonnen. Erstens kommt mir das ein bisschen vor, wie die ganzen "Pauschal-All Inclusive-Touristen" in den Urlaubergethos exotischer Länder, zweitens (und das finde ich viel wichtiger) musst du dir mal überlegen, wie viele Leute liebend gern durchgefahren währen und keinen Startplatz bekommen haben. Es gab schließlich nur 60 Plätze. Wäre ich leer ausgegangen, wäre ich ernsthaft sauer auf dich (und andere, die's genau so gemacht haben). Drittens sind 24Std-Rennen solo, jedenfalls meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ne Einstellungssache. Entweder du nimmst die Herausforderung an, oder du bleibst zu Hause. So wie du die Sache angehst, wirst du niemals rausfinden, warum Leute sich "so was" antun.

Noch mal (ist nur meine Meinung): Ich finde, was du gebracht hast einfach jämmerlich und wundere mich echt, dass du damit hier auch noch rumprahlst.


----------



## juchhu (14. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> @ s-works speci:
> 
> ...
> Entweder du nimmst die Herausforderung an, oder du bleibst zu Hause. So wie du die Sache angehst, wirst du niemals rausfinden, warum Leute sich "so was" antun.
> ...



Ich finde, dass bei der ganze Betrachtung der Aspekt des Jedermann/-frau-Rennens zunehmend mehr aus dem Blickfeld gerät.

Die Leute haben sich rechtzeitig gemeldet, bezahlt und sind gestartet.
Sie haben nicht ihren Startplatz durch Nichtantritt verfallen lassen.

Wie dann der/die Einzelne sein eigenes Rennen gestaltet, soll doch hoffentlich immer noch im Bereich der persönlichen Freiheit liegen.

Sonst dauert es nicht mehr lange, bis bei einen solchen Rennen noch der Ruf nach technischer und konditioneller Qualifizierung laut wird.

Bei der Diskussionsrichtung möchte ich nicht wissen, was das bei der kommenden Anmeldung für 2010 wieder für ein Geschrei gibt, wenn wieder eine zweistellige Anzahl von MTBvD-Teams gemeldet wird.

Der Charme dieser Rennveranstaltung ist doch bisher der gewesen, dass alle mit ihren unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen und Strategien ihren Spass hatten.

Und Spass am Mountainbikesport - ja auch am Mountainbikerennsport - ist doch das, was wir haben bzw. vermitteln wollen.


----------



## exto (14. August 2009)

@juchhu:

Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass du verstehen würdest, was ich mit meinem Post sagen wollte. Daher war  er auch nicht an dich gerichtet.

Um so mehr freut es mich natürlich, dass du endlich die Gelegenheit gefunden hast, eine Retourkutsche für meine Kritik an deinem Vorgehen in Bezug auf die Anmeldung zum diesjährigen Rennen anzubringen.
Auch dass du wieder einmal Gelegenheit gefunden hast, ungefragt und ohne dass ein Zusammenhang irgend einer Art bestünde, Werbung für deine Organisation zu machen, freut mich.
Es scheint, es sei zumindest für ein Seelenheil heute gesorgt 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Adressat meines Posts sich nicht -wie du- an's Bein gepinkelt fühlt, sondern ihn nimmt, als was er eindeutig gekennzeichnet ist: Als meine Meinung und konstruktiven Denkanstoss in seine Richtung.

BTW: Vielleicht nur soviel zum Thema "Jedermann": Ich bin ein ganz normaler 44 jähriger leicht übergewichtiger Familienvater mit einem anstrengenden, zeitraubenden Job. 
NACHDEM ich einen Solostartplatz für Duisburg 09 ergattert hab', habe ich das Rauchen aufgegeben, 10 Kilo abgenommen, hab öfter mal mein Auto stehen gelassen und bin stattdessen 5000 Kilometer mit dem Fahrrad gefahren. In Duisburg bin ich an den Start gegangen, um mir und jedem der's wissen wollte zu beweisen, dass tatsächlich auch so'n JEDERMANN wie ich sowas in Angriff nehmen kann, wenn er will. Wer's nicht will, kann's einfach lassen, wer's doch nicht kann und aufgeben muss, hat's wenigstens versucht.
Für alle, die was anderes wollen, gibt's unzählige andere Rennen. Vom CC-Race im Dorf nebenan bis zum Great Divide Race ist alles zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (14. August 2009)

@ exto
Losgelöst von Deiner Kritik an s-works speci:

Die Werbemaßnahmen von Juchu im IBC sind doch in letzter Zeit auf ein erträgliches Maß zurück gefahren worden .

Dennoch verstehe auch ich den Zusammenhang seines Posts mit Deiner Bekundung nicht. Auch der MTBvD ist doch stolz auf gute Resultate bei Rennen, immerhin sind sie ja im 4er Team auf Platz 3 & 4 gefahren. Würden sie daraus ein Team machen, hätten sie sogar Chancen in der 8er Wertung 

Insofern verstehe ich die Kritik an der Diskussionsrichtung nicht. Wie Juchu schon sagte lebt die Veranstaltung von den unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen. Daher sollte er auch Dir Deine Ausrichtung lassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Re-spekt (15. August 2009)

Also ein wenig versteh ich schon was exto meint !

14h allein - dann nach hause - und später wieder einsteigen ,
man könnte das als außerordentlichen Vorteil ansehen (oder nennen wir es beim Namen - es ist einer !!) 

wenn er dabei noch Spaß mit seiner Frau/Freundin hatte um so besser - *Glück und fertig*!

nicht vergessen wir sind doch hier bei nem *Jedermann-Rennen*

im übrigen hat die Moderation diesmal die Einzelfahrer sehr bevorzugt moderiert - demnächst werden die Singlespeeder in den Himmel gelobt !
und irgendwann prägen die schnellen 4er wieder die Meinung. 

die Veranstaltung ist der Hammer - last uns Spaß haben.


----------



## s-works speci (15. August 2009)

Also, das war so auch nicht geplant. Ich hatte schon vor durchzufahren, Nachts ist es aber für mich eine Kopfsache und ich brauche einen mit dem ich zusammen Fahren kann. Eigentlich wollte ich mit einem Freund der auch gemeldet war, der auf Mallorca lebte zusammen die Nacht bestreiten. Da er aus Beruflichen Gründen Ende Juli Mallorca verließ und in seine Heimat nach Dänemark zurückzog hat er seine Bezahlte Anmeldung zurückgezogen. Ausserdem müstest du dann jeden der letztes Jahr im Regen aufhörte zu Fahren das gleiche vorwerfen, und allen die mehrere Stunden vor Ort eine Pause gemacht hatten und da fängt es in der Top Ten an. Und zum Thema Prahlen ich habe kein Scoreboard in meiner Signatur laufen. Suchst du darüber vieleicht Anerkennung??


----------



## s-works speci (15. August 2009)

@exto
wir hatten übrigens Unterwegs auch ein paar Worte gewechselt. 
Ich Respektiere natürlich deine Meinung, das wird mich aber nicht daran hindern mich im Oktober wieder mit als erster anzumelden. Vieleicht ist es Motivation für mich nächstes Jahr egal wieviel Runden du drehst eine vor dir zu sein.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## md-hammer (15. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> @ s-works speci:
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber - auch wenn's die Regeln natürlich erlauben - ich find's schon n bisschen fragwürdig, nen Einzelstarterticket zu lösen, dann nachts schön im eigenen Bett verbringen und morgens frisch die andern aufmischen und sich mit dem gelben Fähnchen auf dem Rücken in der Anerkennung der Zuschauer zu sonnen. Erstens kommt mir das ein bisschen vor, wie die ganzen "Pauschal-All Inclusive-Touristen" in den Urlaubergethos exotischer Länder, zweitens (und das finde ich viel wichtiger) musst du dir mal überlegen, wie viele Leute liebend gern durchgefahren währen und keinen Startplatz bekommen haben. Es gab schließlich nur 60 Plätze. Wäre ich leer ausgegangen, wäre ich ernsthaft sauer auf dich (und andere, die's genau so gemacht haben). Drittens sind 24Std-Rennen solo, jedenfalls meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ne Einstellungssache. Entweder du nimmst die Herausforderung an, oder du bleibst zu Hause. So wie du die Sache angehst, wirst du niemals rausfinden, warum Leute sich "so was" antun.
> 
> Noch mal (ist nur meine Meinung): Ich finde, was du gebracht hast einfach jämmerlich und wundere mich echt, dass du damit hier auch noch rumprahlst.



Kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden und das nicht nur einmal. Das ist doch der Reiz an der der ganzen Sache.


----------



## canno-range (15. August 2009)

Wie kann man es denn als Vorteil ansehen, dass Rennen zu unterbrechen, statt weiterzufahren???? So ein Blödsinn!

Es soll doch bitte jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er seine Rennstrategie wählt. Und wenn einer als Einzelstarter nur 10 Runden fahren möchte. Da freuen sich die anderen doch nur über eine etwas freiere Strecke!

Auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## exto (15. August 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist es Motivation für mich nächstes Jahr egal wieviel Runden du drehst eine vor dir zu sein.
> 
> Grüße Jörg



Das is cool! Dann haben wir ja beide schon mal ne erstklassige Trainingsmotivation  
Das Scoreboard ist übrigens auch als Motivation gedacht. Haben wir in der Trainingsgruppe so abgesprochen, damit man sich ranhält, wenn die Kollegen davon ziehen.
Ich wollte dich übrigens wirklich nicht persönlich anmachen. Ich würde deshalb, beim nochmal lesen, das Wort "jämmerlich" gegen "luschig" austauschen.


----------



## Unrest (15. August 2009)

9. Oktober 9:00 Uhr!
Und wehe mir bleibt kein Solistenplatz über!!


----------



## canno-rangina (16. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> 9. Oktober 9:00 Uhr!
> Und wehe mir bleibt kein Solistenplatz über!!




9. Oktober???
Dann bist du wohl einen Tag zu früh dran.


----------



## Hoppser (19. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Gratulation an alle Teilnehmer (tolles & einwandfrei-faire, sportliche Miteinander),
sowie ein *FETTES -D A N K E-* an Stephan & seine Skyder-Crew, Top-Orga. wie eben bei allen deiner Events, Skyder eben...

Auch den Zuschauern von hier, vielen Dank für Euer unermüdliches und immer wieder aufmunternde Anfeuern.
Allen Verletzten auch von uns Gute Besserung & alles Gute.

Dann also bis 2010 und weiterhin allen viel Erfolg & Gesundheit. 


Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. August 2009)

Wir wurden beobachtet!

Auf Vogelperspektive klicken
ggf. vorher am Zoom drehen und Eintrag #1 auswählen


----------



## CW68 (26. August 2009)

Hm, leider schon etwas älter die Bilder, da ist ja noch der Scherbenberg im Programm und der Monte Schlacko wird anders herum befahren ...

Trotzdem nett die Aufnahmen


----------



## Re-spekt (26. August 2009)

Das ist aber min. von 2007 - ich war dabei - was ein Zufall 

könnte natürlich auch 2006 gewesen sein, müßte Skyder mal reinschauen
P.S.
nochmal geschaut würde eher 2006 sagen (trotzdem war ich dabei)

und bei Google Earth ?


----------



## Hoppser (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
es handelt sich hierbei um Aufnahmen von 2007.

Hier waren erstmals und einmalig die Behelfsübergänge, vor und nach dem Start/Zielbereich, aufgebaut worden.
Auch wurde letztmalig um das Fahrerlager-Bunkervorplatz (von d. Treppe rechts) herum gefahren. 

Ciao


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2011)

Mann mann nur noch einen Monat hin und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden in welchen Fred ich schreibe.. Der hier war für mich am coolsten..  

Wie sieht es eigentlich dieses Jahr mit der Treppe aus?


----------



## Dumens100 (3. Juli 2011)

die wirt es wohl nicht mehr geben sagen wir so die ist wieder überbaut


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2011)

Besser so, dann brauche ich nicht wieder 5 ersatz O-Ringe für meine Akkuhalterung..


----------



## CC-Freak (3. Juli 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> die wirt es wohl nicht mehr geben sagen wir so die ist wieder überbaut




Es wird eine abschussrampe geben.


----------



## CC-Freak (3. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mann mann nur noch einen Monat hin und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden in welchen Fred ich schreibe.. Der hier war für mich am coolsten..



Bin ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2011)

Word ...


----------



## ebay (3. Juli 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Es wird eine abschussrampe geben.



Nicht das manche Leute dann Angst bekommen auf der Abschussrampe überholt zu werden.


----------



## wogru (4. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte dieses Jahr geht die Strecke anders rum und wir müssen die Treppe hoch, warum sollte man sie sonst überbauen ?


----------

